# Little bird thread...your mission Mr Phelps



## Didereaux

We get a ton of big bird shots on here,  most really, really excellent.  But to be honest it is the little birds that are the challenge to shoot and get great photos of.  Soooooooo, this thread is dedicated to posting your best Little Brown Job shots.  
(remember hummingbirds have their own thread!  the little snobs)


----------



## TheDanishDanger




----------



## Didereaux

TheDanishDanger said:


> View attachment 116881



Nice shot.  White-throated Sparrow.


----------



## zombiesniper

Now I have to get back out in the yard.......maybe later, to cold right now.

But here's one I did not to long ago.




Gold Finch by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## baturn

Juvenile RWB.


----------



## DarkShadow

Back Yard Sparrow.


----------



## jcdeboever

I am working hard to get better some day but what the heck, here is one of my few bird picks. Shot through grandma's window at end of day using my Coolpix P7100.


----------



## SquarePeg

Larry, Moe and Curly




Birds2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## rodbender

Prairie Warbler from Florida


----------



## Streets

Male Bluebird


----------



## baturn

Jaca -- Is Orange Bishop a California native?


----------



## JacaRanda

baturn said:


> Jaca -- Is Orange Bishop a California native?



No Sir -  From Wikipedia "The northern red bishop is a resident breeding bird species in Africa south of the Sahara Desert and north of the Equator. It has been introduced to Puerto Rico, Martinique and Guadeloupe in the West Indies. Also, it has been introduced to California in the 1980s.[2"


----------



## LarryLomona

Winter Wren



Winter Wren by kool chnge, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## b_twill

Female Baltimore Oriole in our Rose of Sharon last summer.


----------



## baturn

I like this thread and wanted to keep it going so here are a couple more.


1. Dark Eyed Junco






2. House Sparrow


----------



## Didereaux

Indigo Bunting


----------



## SquarePeg

Didereaux said:


> View attachment 117164
> Indigo Bunting



Wow, great color on that little cutie!


----------



## pjaye

I took these just for this thread. 

 

 



I tried so hard to get the little bugger to look at me but he just would not do it.


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## pjaye

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 117172 View attachment 117173


I like your chickadee picture better than mine!


----------



## DarkShadow

Yours are very nice to.


----------



## baturn

That's better! Keep it going.


----------



## spiralout462




----------



## Didereaux

spiralout462 said:


> View attachment 117178 View attachment 117179 View attachment 117180



really like the finches and the sparrow.  Unique!  kudos


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## Didereaux




----------



## Didereaux

Prothonotary Warbler


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## jcdeboever

Neat shot, look at his little talon on the bud... IS he going to eat it or using it to stabilize?


----------



## spiralout462

Didereaux said:


>



Cool pose.  I love it!


----------



## SquarePeg

Lots of busy little birds...




Birds1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## baturn

Some nice shots today. Haven't been out at all this week (truly crappy weather). Guess I'll go through the archives.


----------



## b_twill

One from last fall, a female Common Yellowthroat


----------



## rodbender

White Breasted Nuthatch


----------



## jcdeboever

Put up grandma's cake cage, will do the thistle feeder now that I got it washed out. Dreary day. Not real good but best with what I have. D3300 with 55-300mm. Pretty heavily cropped as well. I'm trying my best, little embarrassed to post but what the heck. 

Not sure what this bird is but he was a proud feller.


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> Put up grandma's cake cage, will do the thistle feeder now that I got it washed out. Dreary day. Not real good but best with what I have. D3300 with 55-300mm. Pretty heavily cropped as well. I'm trying my best, little embarrassed to post but what the heck.
> 
> Not sure what this bird is but he was a proud feller.




looks to be a starling.


----------



## jcdeboever

The wife of the male cardinal I took. They have been flying together. Man they make wonderful music. They have been checking me out.


 

Black-capped Chickadee


----------



## baturn

Another Sparrow. Just 'cause.


----------



## Didereaux

baturn said:


> Another Sparrow. Just 'cause.



What a neat shot  Nice pastels!


----------



## jamesparker1250

Does this work


----------



## DarkShadow

Bunch of nice birds all in  one thread.Great thread.


----------



## Raj_55555

Well, I'd post one too  - A rose fronted parakeet!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Raj_55555 said:


> Well, I'd post one too  - A rose fronted parakeet!!


Nice color. Beautiful bird. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> Bunch of nice birds all in  one thread.Great thread.


I know, right? Little one's are kind of tough to get.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalconn

Oh, can I play too?  I have a few of the little guys too 

1



Chipping Sparrow 10_16 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



House Sparrow in flight by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



House Sparrow in flight 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Greedy Sparrow 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

coastalconn said:


> Oh, can I play too?  I have a few of the little guys too
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> Chipping Sparrow 10_16 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> House Sparrow in flight by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> House Sparrow in flight 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> Greedy Sparrow 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


Very nice. I wondered where my bluegills bait went that day (#4).

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesparker1250

Peek a boo


----------



## jamesparker1250

Goofy bird


----------



## DarkShadow

little Sparrows between the rain drops.

1.


DSC_2598 by David Kammerer, on Flickr
2.


DSC_2596 by David Kammerer, on Flickr
3.


DSC_2595 by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## baturn




----------



## jamesparker1250




----------



## jcdeboever

jamesparker1250 said:


> View attachment 117857


That's a pretty pecker.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux

baturn said:


> View attachment 117849




These little snobs have their own thread!   
Post your favorite Hummingbird thread


----------



## baturn

Hope this makes up for the hummer.


----------



## Didereaux

baturn said:


> Hope this makes up for the hummer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 117872




He'd certainly make the hummers down here jealous!    nice shot!  Looks a lot like our Carolina Wrens down here.  A Bewick's Wren?   ....seems to brownish underneath for a Bewick's but?


----------



## davholla

One from the UK a robin



EF7A1582robin by davholla2002, on Flickr

One from Colombia Masked Flowerpiercer Diglosoppis cyanea (I think)




IMG_9703bird by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## baturn

Didereaux said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this makes up for the hummer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 117872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd certainly make the hummers down here jealous!    nice shot!  Looks a lot like our Carolina Wrens down here.  A Bewick's Wren?   ....seems to brownish underneath for a Bewick's but?
Click to expand...

Red Breasted Nuthatch.


----------



## Didereaux

baturn said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this makes up for the hummer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 117872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd certainly make the hummers down here jealous!    nice shot!  Looks a lot like our Carolina Wrens down here.  A Bewick's Wren?   ....seems to brownish underneath for a Bewick's but?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red Breasted Nuthatch.
Click to expand...



LOL  no curved beak!   time for my peepers to get re-adjusted!     thank you


----------



## Watchful

baturn said:


> Hope this makes up for the hummer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 117872


Nice tit, too bad you didn't find a pair of them.


----------



## Watchful




----------



## jcdeboever

Dug out the 11 year old DSLR today. Darn blue Jay was too fast. 

American Tree Sparrow




 Blue Jay



House Finch


----------



## rodbender

Red-Winged Blackbird


----------



## baturn

Very nice RWB!


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


>


Nice composition.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

A wren by a Wrenn. 




DSC_5518.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

Eurasian Collared Dove


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> Eurasian Collared Dove


Little sunglasses on neck...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

What a sweet looking dove and great BG.


----------



## b_twill

Beautiful dove!  Love those eyes!


----------



## SquarePeg

Watchful said:


> View attachment 117918



Awwwww!  

I really enjoy this thread.


----------



## jcdeboever

Finch


----------



## coastalconn

Red Winged Blackbirds are always tough.  The light was pretty much gone but pretty happy with this one from tonight..



Red WInged Black Bird 3_22 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

coastalconn said:


> Red Winged Blackbirds are always tough.  The light was pretty much gone but pretty happy with this one from tonight..
> 
> 
> 
> Red WInged Black Bird 3_22 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


Rub it in when a brother is down.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux

coastalconn said:


> Red Winged Blackbirds are always tough.  The light was pretty much gone but pretty happy with this one from tonight..
> r



Excellent!    ...and boy have you got that right about the red-wings!   ;(


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Didereaux

American Pipit


----------



## rodbender

Song Sparrow


----------



## pjaye

From Algonquin Provincial Park.

 

 


I really wish I had gotten a better picture of the nuthatch. However, every time I lifted the camera up, they left. So was shooting blind, couldn't see the view finder.


----------



## pjaye

One more. I had to google it because I forgot what the birder told me it was. An evening cistern. Apparently I still have no idea what this bird is. 



I saw 7 of these on the way home Finally pulled the car over to grab a picture of the last one. I *think* it's a merlin. Thanks to Didereaux, who is always patient with my bird MIS identification. It's a kestral.


----------



## Didereaux

symplybarb said:


> One more. I had to google it because I forgot what the birder told me it was. An evening cistern.
> View attachment 118401
> I saw 7 of these on the way home Finally pulled the car over to grab a picture of the last one. I *think* it's a merlin.View attachment 118402



Only rich folks had two cisterns when I grew up.  Most people just flushed into one cistern both night and day.     Not aware of any birds called Cisterns, and I am uncertain on the ID of that bird.

that last is an American Kestrel (aka in my day as the Sparrow Hawk)


----------



## pjaye

Didereaux said:


> Only rich folks had two cisterns when I grew up.  Most people just flushed into one cistern both night and day.     Not aware of any birds called Cisterns, and I am uncertain on the ID of that bird.
> 
> that last is an American Kestrel (aka in my day as the Sparrow Hawk)



Darn it! I totally forgot about the Kestrel! I was sure it was either a merlin or peregrine falcon.

As for the other one, it was a bird guy who told me the name but you're right, nothing by that name comes up on the bird website. Hopefully someone will come along that can identify it. I know location helps so it was taken at Algonquin Provincial park. Could it be a pine siskin?


----------



## baturn

I'm not 100% sure, but I think it is a Pine Siskin.


----------



## jcdeboever

baturn said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think it is a Pine Siskin.


I agree

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux

symplybarb said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only rich folks had two cisterns when I grew up.  Most people just flushed into one cistern both night and day.     Not aware of any birds called Cisterns, and I am uncertain on the ID of that bird.
> 
> that last is an American Kestrel (aka in my day as the Sparrow Hawk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it! I totally forgot about the Kestrel! I was sure it was either a merlin or peregrine falcon.
> 
> As for the other one, it was a bird guy who told me the name but you're right, nothing by that name comes up on the bird website. Hopefully someone will come along that can identify it. I know location helps so it was taken at Algonquin Provincial park. Could it be a pine siskin?
Click to expand...



It most definitely could be a Pine Siskin.    I don't see those very often down here on the coast


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Watchful




----------



## robbins.photo

20140913 1043 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




20140518 176 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## squirl033

here are a few from my "little bird" collection... some you may have seen, others maybe not...


----------



## SquarePeg

squirl033 said:


> here are a few from my "little bird" collection... some you may have seen, others maybe not...



That first one is gorgeous.


----------



## squirl033

SquarePeg said:


> squirl033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are a few from my "little bird" collection... some you may have seen, others maybe not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That first one is gorgeous.
Click to expand...

thanks! marsh wrens are tiny, and very difficult to get close shots of. i was very fortunate to come across this one building a nest close to a trail (unusual in itself), and it apparently was too intent on construction to care much if i watched...


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## rodbender

White-breasted Nuthatch



[


----------



## Didereaux

rodbender said:


> White-breasted Nuthatch[




Ohhhh, that was a nice catch.


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## Didereaux

Eastern Phoebe


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## jcdeboever

Sorry guys, one day I will post a real sharp, clear image of a little bird. I just do not have the skill yet. It's not from lack of trying though and thanks for your patience. I was blessed this morning with a couple Woodpeckers in my yard. I had a Pileated fly down but didn't hang around. They like the peanut crunch. 

Downy 


 

Red Belly


----------



## spiralout462

I guess this one belongs here as well....


----------



## rodbender

Gold-Crowned Kinglet


----------



## rodbender

Yellow-Bellied Sapsucker


----------



## Didereaux

got this today.  Hooded Warbler that insisted on hs picture being taken...I am only half kidding...he was a pest!


----------



## baturn

White Crowned Sparrow


----------



## SquarePeg

rodbender said:


> Gold-Crowned Kinglet



He looks mad!  Or constipated...


----------



## spiralout462

These Sparrows lease this house from the Purple Martins.  They will be evicted in a couple months.


----------



## dannylightning

a photo of one of my favorite little birds a chickadee.

great shots everyone




Chickadee 20151211-DSC_6572 by Daniel Caldwell, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

Hooded Warbler in the deep murk!


----------



## jcdeboever

My little friend is back. He really sings wonderfully.


----------



## jcdeboever

Better shot of a new Downy Woodpecker visiting. The Pecker's really like the nut crunch. There has been a beatup looking Pileated dropping in but the Nuthatch's run it off quickly for some reason, strange because it is way larger than them. However, I think I have located it's nest in an old oak tree on the golf course, I had my binoculars handy this time and followed it. I am gonna get a pick of that prehistoric looking bird one of these days if I don't crap my pants when I get the opportunity. 

Sorry for the watercolor effect y'all but I am trying different things to get a decent exposure with less than desirable hardware.  It is a combination of slight post sharpening, cropping, and shooting on stormy days. I am learning a lot about the whole thing though and very happy in terms of understanding how everything comes together before I hide out in some marsh with my rear end soaked in marsh swill waiting on a coastalconn opportunity.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CarlosFrazao

Here's my first pic for the small bird page... The African stone chat. Shot using Nikon d7200 and sigma 150-600 contemporary..


----------



## baturn

Very nice!^^


----------



## spiralout462

First Bluebird of the Spring.  Heavy crop, but he's a beauty!


----------



## Didereaux

spiralout462 said:


> First Bluebird of the Spring.  Heavy crop, but he's a beauty!


very nice!


----------



## jcdeboever

Red Wing Black Birds at the feeder today.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nuthatch checking out Downy's butt. This same Nuthatch chased away the Pileated Woodpecker again today. The much smaller one was not bothered by it at all... strange. The Nuthatch are hard to photograph, it's like they are vibrating all the time. Downy's are vibrating too but not as bad as the Nuthatch.




This is the singer of the group in my yard. Finally got him on the feeder. There are three of them up until now, he is the aggressive and least curious one. He just eats once and then patrols, he is keeping the Blue Jays away from the feeder. Very violent and aggressive bird towards the Blue Jay, I think he is a warrior.


----------



## spiralout462

Didereaux said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Bluebird of the Spring.  Heavy crop, but he's a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice!
Click to expand...


Thank you.  Figures, it was 30 degrees and snowing this morning when the Bluebirds return.


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> Nuthatch checking out Downy's butt. This same Nuthatch chased away the Pileated Woodpecker again today. The much smaller one was not bothered by it at all... strange. The Nuthatch are hard to photograph, it's like they are vibrating all the time. Downy's are vibrating too but not as bad as the Nuthatch.
> View attachment 119091
> 
> This is the singer of the group in my yard. Finally got him on the feeder. There are three of them up until now, he is the aggressive and least curious one. He just eats once and then patrols, he is keeping the Blue Jays away from the feeder. Very violent and aggressive bird towards the Blue Jay, I think he is a warrior.



Those two are a couple of your best so far!   kudos!


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuthatch checking out Downy's butt. This same Nuthatch chased away the Pileated Woodpecker again today. The much smaller one was not bothered by it at all... strange. The Nuthatch are hard to photograph, it's like they are vibrating all the time. Downy's are vibrating too but not as bad as the Nuthatch.
> View attachment 119091
> 
> This is the singer of the group in my yard. Finally got him on the feeder. There are three of them up until now, he is the aggressive and least curious one. He just eats once and then patrols, he is keeping the Blue Jays away from the feeder. Very violent and aggressive bird towards the Blue Jay, I think he is a warrior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two are a couple of your best so far!   kudos!
Click to expand...

Really? Thanks, that is encouraging.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wfooshee

Little birds are _such_ a challenge!! Always flitting around, never sitting or posing. I guess their metabolism is so high that sitting for a full second _is_ posing....

Tell me again why they call this a Yellow-rumped Warbler???






Gray Catbird. This one DID sit for a bit, and let me get rather close, too!





Black-and-White Warbler





Lucky shot of a female Eastern Bluebird flying past the perched male.





A rare visitor to Florida, Vermillion Flycatcher. This was last winter. He was here this year, I saw him twice, but I never got a shot.....





When I saw this guy, my first thought was, "when did they start having blue cardinals????"  Blue Grosbeak.


----------



## Didereaux

female Redwinged Blackbird


----------



## Didereaux

Western Tanager


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## mnmcote

The lil ones certainly can be tough.. Got this one on a very windy day...


----------



## jcdeboever

Man, they were going crazy out there this morning. I think they love the snow.


----------



## wfooshee

Snow?!?!? Today???!!! 

That ain't right!!!

(Says the Floridian!!!)


----------



## jcdeboever

wfooshee said:


> Snow?!?!? Today???!!!
> 
> That ain't right!!!
> 
> (Says the Floridian!!!)



I know that's right. I will be in your neck of the woods at the end of next week for vacation. Of course, it supposed to be in the 70's here when I am there.... go figure.


----------



## SquarePeg

Didereaux said:


> female Redwinged Blackbird



Gorgeous shot!


----------



## jcdeboever

Not sure if these qualify for this thread. Sorry if they don't but let me know.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Nuthatch checking out Downy's butt. This same Nuthatch chased away the Pileated Woodpecker again today. The much smaller one was not bothered by it at all... strange. The Nuthatch are hard to photograph, it's like they are vibrating all the time. Downy's are vibrating too but not as bad as the Nuthatch.
> View attachment 119091
> 
> This is the singer of the group in my yard. Finally got him on the feeder. There are three of them up until now, he is the aggressive and least curious one. He just eats once and then patrols, he is keeping the Blue Jays away from the feeder. Very violent and aggressive bird towards the Blue Jay, I think he is a warrior.
> View attachment 119092



Love these! That little head poking out under the feeder is killing me 

I have a soft spot for Downies (sad story, not going to bring the thread down!)


----------



## limr

I don't have a lot of my own shots (love seeing y'all's, though!)  Oddly, the ones I do have seem to all be in urban settings.

Here's a...um...bird (I'm also crap at identifying them).



Day 216 - Bird by limrodrigues, on Flickr


This little guy wouldn't land on my hand, but instead would take the bread from my fingers while still flying.



Bird on menu by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> I don't have a lot of my own shots (love seeing y'all's, though!)  Oddly, the ones I do have seem to all be in urban settings.
> 
> Here's a...um...bird (I'm also crap at identifying them).
> 
> 
> 
> Day 216 - Bird by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> This little guy wouldn't land on my hand, but instead would take the bread from my fingers while still flying.
> 
> 
> 
> Bird on menu by limrodrigues, on Flickr


I love those, great change of pace. Looks like a sparrow in the 2nd pic. The first may be too, hard to tell from angle. I love this thread. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

It probably is a sparrow. European cities are rotten with sparrows


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## rodbender

Cedar Waxwing


----------



## DarkShadow

The Cedar Waxing is not something I see very Often.Very Nice.


----------



## jcdeboever

A couple from today


----------



## Didereaux

rodbender said:


> Cedar Waxwing


like that a lot.  you wouldn't by any chance be able to crop that so a little more of the berries showed, would you?


----------



## rodbender

Didereaux said:


> rodbender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar Waxwing
> 
> 
> 
> like that a lot.  you wouldn't by any chance be able to crop that so a little more of the berries showed, would you?
Click to expand...

Different bird different tree


----------



## Didereaux

rodbender said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rodbender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar Waxwing
> 
> 
> 
> like that a lot.  you wouldn't by any chance be able to crop that so a little more of the berries showed, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different bird different tree
Click to expand...



Like that a lot.  the colors bring out the bird!


----------



## wfooshee

Some from when I went to Cancun for my son's wedding. We don't see most of these up here in the states.

Great Kiskadee











Tropical Mockingbird. Very similar to our Northern Mockingbird.











Hooded Oriole






Green Jay. Love the colors on this!


----------



## baturn

An oldie, but I still like it.

 Bush Tit


----------



## pjaye

First time I've ever had a white breasted and a red breasted nuthatch together.


----------



## Didereaux

This afternoons bath...


----------



## pjaye

Very nice! I have not been able to get a shot of a cardinal.


----------



## Didereaux

Also this afternoon got this American Redstart, and White-eyed Vireo


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> View attachment 119477


That one is cool. I bet you were a little surprised how that one rendered. Love it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## squirl033

a few recent "little birds"... 

bushtit with moss for its nest... 





a white-crowned sparrow...





a Bewick's wren...





and a spotted towhee...


----------



## jcdeboever

squirl033 said:


> a few recent "little birds"...
> 
> bushtit with moss for its nest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a white-crowned sparrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Bewick's wren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a spotted towhee...


Gorgeous

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wfooshee

Some from this past Sunday, including a new one for me.

Female Red-winged Blackbird, deep in the brush. Focus was challenging...... 












Carolina Chickadee. I got several shots, but only one out in the sunlight











My new one for my list, Prairie Warbler











Almost a new one, only my second-ever sighting, Blue Grosbeak. This one was _much_ closer than the one I posted before. This one allowed me to follow it around and stay within 15 feet or less, so minimal cropping, unlike the previously posted bird which was quite distant. Pop-up flash on this one, he was in a darkly shaded area under some brush.





and out in the sunlight. This time the catchlight is the sun, not my flash.


----------



## pjaye

This is such a great thread. Heard the bird bander today talking about all these birds, and half of them are in this thread. Nice to know what he was talking about. 


wfooshee said:


> Some from this past Sunday, including a new one for me.
> 
> Female Red-winged Blackbird, deep in the brush. Focus was challenging......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Chickadee. I got several shots, but only one out in the sunlight



I'm new to this bird thing, but I have to say, I would never have guessed that bird for a female red winged blackbird. I'm assuming I've seen one since we have all kinds of (now I know *male*) red wings around here. 

I'm jealous of your Carolina Chickadee. Chickadee's are my favorite bird and we don't have that one around here. Great shots.


----------



## jcdeboever

My chickadee are real curious. Darn near can feed them out of my hands. They are the cutest little puffballs. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye

jcdeboever said:


> My chickadee are real curious. Darn near can feed them out of my hands. They are the cutest little puffballs.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I feed the black capped ones all the time, especially at a local conservation area. If you don't feed them, they dive bomb your head!  I always carry seed in my car and camera bag. I cannot get the boreal's to eat out of my hand yet but heading up to Algonquin Saturday and hoping they will still be around.


----------



## wfooshee

symplybarb said:


> I'm new to this bird thing, but I have to say, I would never have guessed that bird for a female red winged blackbird. I'm assuming I've seen one since we have all kinds of (now I know *male*) red wings around here.



There are several birds where the female is completely different in colors than the male, but Red-winged Blackbird is pretty far out there. Several orioles, the cardinal, and many ducks, among others, are quite different male to female. Others are only slightly different. Here's one that took me a LONG time to ID; female American Redstart.


----------



## spiralout462

Female Downy feeding.



Eastern Bluebird.


----------



## squirl033

here's a VERY little bird... a bushtit i got this afternoon at a nearby park.


----------



## Didereaux

A couple cooperated today!     Yellow Warbler playing peekaboo, and a Cedar Waxwing in the mulberries.  Very dark so ISO @3200, but it was a fun morning.


----------



## Didereaux

...also today.  An immature male Summer Tanager


----------



## rodbender

Eastern Phoebe


----------



## rodbender

Hermit Thrush


----------



## Watchful

squirl033 said:


> a few recent "little birds"...
> 
> bushtit with moss for its nest...



It's obvious to me that this is NO rolling stone.


----------



## wfooshee

Northern Cardinal on a nice, shady perch


----------



## CarlosFrazao

Can I also add a few in again


----------



## baturn

Nice! Can you ID them?


----------



## CarlosFrazao

baturn said:


> Nice! Can you ID them?



whoops sorry bro the top one i have no idea what it is still trying to figure that one out the bottom one is a malachite king fisher one of my favourite birds just hard to find them as they are sneaky sneaky, got a nice shot i can add if you want to see it with a big fish in its mouth that i got previously..


----------



## baturn

By all means, show us more.


----------



## CarlosFrazao

This was at a different spot I did slightly miss the focus which really sucks as this would have been one of my favorite images ever taken but they are so damn fast and don't know where they come back up again also taken with my old lens 

 




baturn said:


> By all means, show us more.



There you quality is not the best as I was using my old lens and this stupid branch in front of the malachite aswell.. They always want to go sit on the less photographic place possible lol... Really have a lot of love for this bird and sit hours in a hide hoping for one to pass by...


----------



## CarlosFrazao

not the best quality photos thats why i didn't post them


----------



## rodbender

Red-Winged Black Bird in Flight


----------



## CarlosFrazao




----------



## katsrevenge

These aren't the best but the story is funny-ish. I have a pair of cardinals a house or two over. I have been trying to get a picture of the female for MONTHS. It's like she has a sixth sense for a camera, though. I have it, she is a ghost. I finally got her while she was playing around with a car mirror.



Then she spotted me!



Off she flew. The little angry cheeps were so loud! Little diva.


----------



## Didereaux

Indigo Bunting male.   this week


----------



## baturn

CarlosFrazao said:


> This was at a different spot I did slightly miss the focus which really sucks as this would have been one of my favorite images ever taken but they are so damn fast and don't know where they come back up again also taken with my old lens View attachment 119894 View attachment 119893
> 
> 
> baturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> By all means, show us more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you quality is not the best as I was using my old lens and this stupid branch in front of the malachite aswell.. They always want to go sit on the less photographic place possible lol... Really have a lot of love for this bird and sit hours in a hide hoping for one to pass by...
Click to expand...

Perhaps not. But how many others have a shot of that kingfisher coming out of the water like that. Very nice!


----------



## earthian

@CarlosFrazao 

great shot. 
Here is an indian roller...


----------



## earthian

Who do you think blinked first?






.......It was me!!


----------



## Didereaux

Got a new species fro us today, in fact two.  This one is a Chestnut-sided Warbler.    Spooky little sucker we got a grand total of three quickies of him,,,this was the best.  Though far from good!   Hey, with thse little suckers you take what you get.


----------



## spiralout462

American Goldfinch.  He loves his seeds!!!





The Landlords came back this week to evict the house Sparrows that shack up for the Winter.

Purple Martin!!


----------



## rodbender

Tree Swallow


----------



## Didereaux

Eastern Meadowlark  (there song is not a pretty as the Western's)


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> Eastern Meadowlark  (there song is not a pretty as the Western's)


Sweeeet!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462

Barn Swallow


----------



## Didereaux

ooooo that's a nice swallow!  kudos


----------



## Watchful

Hummingbird Development Series


----------



## baturn

Some very nice posts recently folks. well done, all.


----------



## wfooshee

OK, the thread title did say "small," so.......

Brown-headed Nuthatch


----------



## jcdeboever

wfooshee said:


> OK, the thread title did say "small," so.......
> 
> Brown-headed Nuthatch


Nice shot

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## squirl033

rufous hummingbird showing off his colors...


----------



## Didereaux

squirl033 said:


> rufous hummingbird showing off his colors.../QUOTE]
> 
> Nice shot!   would look better here though ->
> Post your favorite Hummingbird thread


----------



## rodbender

Barn Swallow


----------



## Didereaux

rodbender said:


> Barn Swallow




I would definitely have that one hanging on my wall!   Nice


----------



## rodbender

White-Throated Sparrow


----------



## spiralout462

Male House Sparrow.  Nesting in the rain.


----------



## spiralout462

As an aside, I'm having a hard time finding an ID for this guy.  It's a small bird, so only a mini-hijack.   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Watchful

I did a quick Google image search and found the answer for you: bird.


----------



## Didereaux

spiralout462 said:


> As an aside, I'm having a hard time finding an ID for this guy.  It's a small bird, so only a mini-hijack.   Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 120707




If I had to make a guess it would be a Yellow-rumped Warbler male variation Myrtle.   but that's just a guess   Where was it located?  What time of year?


----------



## spiralout462

Didereaux said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I'm having a hard time finding an ID for this guy.  It's a small bird, so only a mini-hijack.   Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 120707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to make a guess it would be a Yellow-rumped Warbler male variation Myrtle.   but that's just a guess   Where was it located?  What time of year?
Click to expand...


Eastern Shore of  Virginia.  Maybe 2 weeks ago.  I was looking at Warblers, but couldn't be certain.


----------



## Didereaux

spiralout462 said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I'm having a hard time finding an ID for this guy.  It's a small bird, so only a mini-hijack.   Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 120707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to make a guess it would be a Yellow-rumped Warbler male variation Myrtle.   but that's just a guess   Where was it located?  What time of year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eastern Shore of  Virginia.  Maybe 2 weeks ago.  I was looking at Warblers, but couldn't be certain.
Click to expand...


Time and location fit.  So I will stick with the Yellow-rumped Myrtle.


----------



## pjaye

spiralout462 said:


> Male House Sparrow.  Nesting in the rain.
> 
> View attachment 120706


Outstanding shot.


----------



## spiralout462

symplybarb said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Male House Sparrow.  Nesting in the rain.
> 
> View attachment 120706
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding shot.
Click to expand...


Thank ya, ma'am!


----------



## spiralout462

Didereaux said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I'm having a hard time finding an ID for this guy.  It's a small bird, so only a mini-hijack.   Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 120707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to make a guess it would be a Yellow-rumped Warbler male variation Myrtle.   but that's just a guess   Where was it located?  What time of year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eastern Shore of  Virginia.  Maybe 2 weeks ago.  I was looking at Warblers, but couldn't be certain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time and location fit.  So I will stick with the Yellow-rumped Myrtle.
Click to expand...


Thank you, sir!


----------



## BlackSheep

Neat idea for a thread! Here's a few that I got last spring:


----------



## Didereaux

Baltimore Oriole


----------



## baturn

The only small birds I've shot recently.

1.




2.


----------



## Didereaux

baturn said:


> The only small birds I've shot recently.


#1 is a gorgeous shot!  kudos


----------



## Didereaux

Eastern Wood Pewee


----------



## jcdeboever

Think this is a Boat-Tailed Grackle Adult Female. This thing was small, quick, and acrobatic plus made funny noises. Took the shot at a boat dock in Florida while having dinner.


----------



## rodbender

White-Throated Sparrow


----------



## jcdeboever

OK y'all they are not at my bird feeder this time. I was in a park and I had a millisecond to respond. Not the greatest but it was fun anticipating posting it on here. Had to do a lot of post in shadows on a jpeg....


----------



## Didereaux

Bird street photography!


----------



## Didereaux

Blue Grosbeak female.   Stopped by our backyard this morning.  That's the first Grosbeak for us here at home.


----------



## squirl033

spiralout462 said:


> As an aside, I'm having a hard time finding an ID for this guy.  It's a small bird, so only a mini-hijack.   Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 120707



correct. the Audubon variety has a yellow throat patch.


----------



## spiralout462

Why do Bluebirds insist on coming around when it's raining and dark, very dark?  Here's my best attempt this week at high ISO's.


Female





Male


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## rodbender

Yellow Warbler


----------



## k5MOW

Some great shots. 

Roger


----------



## Didereaux

Baltimore Oriole in the backyard water thing.


----------



## CarlosFrazao

A beautiful cape long claw


----------



## b_twill

Really liking this thread!  Haven't posted anything on it in a while so here are a couple recent ones
Killdeer


 

And a Tree Swallow


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## DarkShadow

Through In a Grey Catbird to the pot.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shots


----------



## Didereaux

Hey, no yucks, okay?  It's a T-bone on the hoof to him.


----------



## Didereaux

A Sparrow featherball


----------



## rodbender

Gray Catbird


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shots


----------



## DarkShadow

RWBB.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot


----------



## rodbender

Northern Parula


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot


----------



## rodbender

Warbling Vireo


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

nice


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

heres a tree swallow 


tree swallow flight by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

A few from lunch in the park today. Not sure what the two brown ones are but they made pretty music. Right out of camera, not sure how good they are. I think #2 is a Brown headed cowbird. #1 a Lincoln Sparrow?
















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Robin gathering nest material.







Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper

Not so Mellow yellow by seastud, on Flickr




Grosbeak by seastud, on Flickr




Oriole by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

swallow 


tree swallow 2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr

warbler 


yellow warbler2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

early morning flash!


----------



## jcdeboever

These were real far away and I had no tripod, plus cropped pretty heavy. The black bird has some kind of seafood delight.  Canon SX60HS. Oh well, still learning y'all.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

nice shots


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> nice shots



Thanks Jr. Did you get your homework done? Get crackin grasshopper!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

yes i did


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> yes i did



Good, go back to editing your Dad's photo's, you modern day son slave.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

my dad edits his photos i edit my own


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> my dad edits his photos i edit my own


I'm just kidding buddy

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

i know


----------



## CarlosFrazao

The beautiful malachite kingfisher


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot


----------



## Didereaux

Loggerhead Shrike


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> Loggerhead Shrike


Super capture. Gorgeous bird.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Couple from lunch at park today










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodbender

Northern Parula


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot


----------



## rodbender

Baltimore Oriole


----------



## zombiesniper

Yellow Warbler.




Littleguy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Right out of SX60HS, no edit. Think it is a barn swallow. Pretty bird, nice sound and calling. 







Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Same way, no edit SX60HS
Think first one is different bird, same species. 











Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> Same way, no edit SX60HS
> Think first one is different bird, same species.
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Yep, Barn Swallow.  btw that is one very NICE set.  Perhaps your best bird set to date.  Kudos!


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same way, no edit SX60HS
> Think first one is different bird, same species.
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Barn Swallow.  btw that is one very NICE set.  Perhaps your best bird set to date.  Kudos!
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. You deserve a lot of credit from your guidance. I also carefully study your pics and data. That has helped gain a better understanding. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

I should shout out to @DarkShadow and @astroNikon as well. They really have been nursing me along as well. So many great members on here. Astro and I are shooting together tomorrow and can't wait, he is so gifted and is really patient. He is the only person that doesn't yell at me.... well, there is always tomorrow. My mentor that moved to AZ went back home and he picked up some new cuss words to yell at me with. He is such a character, I love that guy even if he call me a marshmallow head, or shaky draky, or f*** for S*** brains. I fixed him though, I snuck a roll of Ortho 6556 B&W in his other Canon. He did that to me on my Pentax last time out. All he did was fart all the time anyway, he claims he ate Mexican.... He was one stinky old bastard that day, I think the vile fume pre developed the Porta 160.

edit: I think he reads my posts but he is one, non using, internet guy. He will never admit it but I think he is reading this sometime in the near future, I can feel it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Here are the last two from that day. Not sure what the bird in the house is. She appears to be either laying eggs or keeping them warm. My guess is that she is delivering because she did not move on my arrival.


----------



## rodbender

Willow Fly Catcher


----------



## rodbender

Tree Swallow


----------



## DarkShadow

Cardinal Dive.



American Gold Finch.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gray Catbird. Shot with @astroNikon today.


----------



## astroNikon

jcdeboever said:


> Gray Catbird. Shot with @astroNikon today.
> 
> View attachment 122350
> 
> View attachment 122351


Kinda looks like this 



20160528_AA-19 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

saw this little dude too walking around 



20160528_AA-5 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

I seen him too






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

Post #270 and #271 looks like a killdeer like this one.


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> Post #270 and #271 looks like a killdeer like this one.


Show off....Lol.   Nice pic. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

LOL.Was not ment to be but just for Id purposes.


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> LOL.Was not ment to be but just for Id purposes.


I know bud, your awesome. It was to be funny is all. 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon

DarkShadow said:


> Post #270 and #271 looks like a killdeer like this one.


Well that answers the question of how it took a deer down and was shredding it apart.  A KillDeer ... will wonders never cease   LOL


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jc that first one is a tree swallow


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> jc that first one is a tree swallow


What post #?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

very bottom post on page 22 the one in the bird house


jcdeboever said:


> Here are the last two from that day. Not sure what the bird in the house is. She appears to be either laying eggs or keeping them warm. My guess is that she is delivering because she did not move on my arrival.
> 
> View attachment 122316
> 
> View attachment 122317


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> very bottom post on page 22 the one in the bird house
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the last two from that day. Not sure what the bird in the house is. She appears to be either laying eggs or keeping them warm. My guess is that she is delivering because she did not move on my arrival.
> 
> View attachment 122316
> 
> View attachment 122317
Click to expand...

Oh, I see. Thanks. I thought it may be but wasn't sure. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

sorry forgot to insert the quote and tell which page it was on


----------



## baturn

Pacific Slope Flycatcher


----------



## baturn

Red Breasted Sapsucker


----------



## rodbender

House Wren


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shots


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot jc do you know what it is


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot jc do you know what it is


Clay-colored sparrow. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Bluejay


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jcdeboever said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot jc do you know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> Clay-colored sparrow. thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 thanks jc


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot jc


----------



## jcdeboever

House Sparrow


----------



## astroNikon

testing my d750
tamron 150-600  , 830pm and a higher ISO . a little tweaking of JEPG SOOC
600mm  f/8  1/1000   ISO 10,000


----------



## jcdeboever

astroNikon said:


> testing my d750
> tamron 150-600  , 830pm and a higher ISO . a little tweaking of JEPG SOOC
> 600mm  f/8  1/1000
> View attachment 122727


Looks good.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot both of you guys


----------



## coastalconn

Here's a Song Sparrow from this morning...



Song Sparrow 6_3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot


----------



## rodbender

Mallard Duckling


----------



## jcdeboever

rodbender said:


> Mallard Duckling



Awe.... great capture. So vulnerable and confident at the same time. Really nice composition.


----------



## Didereaux

Spent most of the week in the Wichita Mtns NWR.  will be processing for many many days.  But came across this stray
Song Sparrowl shot we got the first day.  Very unseasonable weather rain, fog, almost like November, but warm.


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> Spent most of the week in the Wichita Mtns NWR.  will be processing for many many days.  But came across this stray
> Dickcissel shot we got the first day.  Very unseasonable weather rain, fog, almost like November, but warm.
> View attachment 122807


Man, I was worried about you. So happy your back! Love ya brother. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot


----------



## bulldurham

Prothonotary Warbler...very small bird and extremely skittish around humans...massive-massive crop


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot


----------



## jcdeboever

Red Wing Blackbird


----------



## jcdeboever

Starling


----------



## Didereaux

Northern Rough-winged Swallows  on a very drizzly day.


----------



## jcdeboever

Barn swallow captured (maybe a different one) this time with the sigma 150-600 C. Same spot, to my total surprise, as @astroNikon suggested we meet at this area for bird shooting. He gave the gps co-ordinates and I just got in my car to meet him there. Soon as I pulled up, I was like...hmmm I have been here before. Go figure. 

For what it is worth, I think the Canon SX60HS did a better job.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shots


----------



## astroNikon

jcdeboever said:


> Barn swallow captured (maybe a different one) this time with the sigma 150-600 C. Same spot, to my total surprise, as @astroNikon suggested we meet at this area for bird shooting. He gave the gps co-ordinates and I just got in my car to meet him there. Soon as I pulled up, I was like...hmmm I have been here before. Go figure.
> 
> For what it is worth, I think the Canon SX60HS did a better job.


nice shots
we'll have to go to the east parking lot (original place) and the northern docks next time.


----------



## Didereaux

Western Kingbird last week at Buffalo Lake NWR


----------



## baturn

Chestnut backed Chickadees.


----------



## Didereaux

a little House Finch courting!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shots


----------



## bulldurham

Didereaux said:


> We get a ton of big bird shots on here,  most really, really excellent.  But to be honest it is the little birds that are the challenge to shoot and get great photos of.  Soooooooo, this thread is dedicated to posting your best Little Brown Job shots.
> (remember hummingbirds have their own thread!  the little snobs)


----------



## bulldurham

I Hate to Jump and Run


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot


----------



## spiralout462

Summer Tanager. Female.   I'm so glad this thread is still rolling!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Catbird in a tree just singing away beautifully.


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> Catbird in a tree just singing away beautifully.
> Neat pose.  But remember with that strong backlight you need to turn your EC up +1 to +2 in order to fill shadows.


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catbird in a tree just singing away beautifully.
> Neat pose.  But remember with that strong backlight you need to turn your EC up +1 to +2 in order to fill shadows.
Click to expand...

Got it, was wondering how to accomplish that. Thank you for the direction!


----------



## baturn

Downy Woodpecker
Finally a little sunshine last evening.


1.




2.


----------



## baturn

Infrequent visitors to my yard.


1.





2.


----------



## jcdeboever

Song Sparrow. No edit except image scale to post on here. Canon SX60HS. 


 

Red Wing Blackbird making a crap load of noise. Sounded like a crying baby.


----------



## Didereaux

Very nice,   That little Canon SX60HS continues to impress me!


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> Very nice,   That little Canon SX60HS continues to impress me!


Thank you. It is very capable as I am finding out. I think the biggest issue is the stabilization. If I put this on a tripod, everything would be tack sharp. I noticed (not with these) on a tripod with stabilization turned off, eliminates the watercolor effect. My sharp images only happens when I am perfectly still and fairly close to subject. I tested on a tripod and it shines. The metering and color are excellent in my opinion.


----------



## baturn

Black Headed Grosbeak


----------



## jcdeboever

Song Sparrow in a different State. MI. Canon SX60HS


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> Song Sparrow in a different State. MI. Canon SX60HS



to me that looks a whole lot more like a female red-winged blackbird.  Bill is just no a sparrow bill.


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Song Sparrow in a different State. MI. Canon SX60HS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me that looks a whole lot more like a female red-winged blackbird.  Bill is just no a sparrow bill.
Click to expand...

You know what, I think your right. It is. I see the belly and I don't think twice about it, got to look more careful. Post 325 also


----------



## Didereaux

rodbender said:


> Check closer I'm almost positive it's this year's fledgling  male no female has a spot of red on their wings








one of my RW BBs fem persuasion.  Some do have a bit f a reddish patch.   Although the bill doesn't show as well in this shot iit still more closely resembles your bird than yours does a sparrows.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Northern Flicker.


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 124534
> 
> Northern Flicker.


Those are neat birds.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Catbird


----------



## zombiesniper

Little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## rodbender

Eastern Kingbird


----------



## rodbender

Savannah Sparrow


----------



## jcdeboever

rodbender said:


> Savannah Sparrow


Those are pretty rare to spot if I recall correctly.


----------



## rodbender

Here's a fledgling


----------



## zombiesniper

Sparrow



Little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

King Bird



Littleguy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

You know, I think sparrows are some of the least photographed birds we see. Their song can be so beautiful though. I have many sparrow photos


----------



## jcdeboever

Sparrow, Canon SX60HS


----------



## jcdeboever

Woodpecker, Canon SX60HS





Common Grackle female


----------



## friz1983

Juvenile blue tit (Cyanistes caeruleus) by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr




The great tit (Parus major) by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Finch


----------



## jcdeboever

I hope @Didereaux don't mind a conversion but I would rather post this b & w here so I don't get reprimanded for editing it wrong, not that I don't want to learn but just not in the mood for it. It's a common Grackle. Such a strange bird with it's variety of weird noises and it's propensity to actually assist other bird species. It is rather mean looking but this one seemed to help other birds at the feeder.


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> I hope @Didereaux don't mind a conversion but I would rather post this b & w here so I don't get reprimanded for editing it wrong, not that I don't want to learn but just not in the mood for it. It's a common Grackle. Such a strange bird with it's variety of weird noises and it's propensity to actually assist other bird species. It is rather mean looking but this one seemed to help other birds at the feeder.


Doesn't make a dam bit of difference what Didereaux thinks!   It's a little bird, right?    I like B/W and think it is under utilized in wildlife photography....but Didereaux might disagree.


----------



## Didereaux

deleted  i goofed


----------



## Didereaux

Oven bird.  Very tiny ground feeders.  Common, but you rarely see them.


----------



## DarkShadow

Grumpiest Barn Swallow ever.


----------



## jcdeboever

1. Sparrow




2.
Male Grackle in natures bird bath.


----------



## jcdeboever

1. Yellow Finch, sorry it's a little soft. all these shot with Canon SX60HS at lunch, through a dirty window in a cafeteria. 




2. Nuthatch, these things are hard to get right, they are always moving or vibrating. 




3. Not sure but looks a little like a catbird? Again, shot through a dirty window in a cafe.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shots


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots


Thanks bud.


----------



## Beatles2




----------



## jcdeboever

This is for my bud @Didereaux  . He is a cool cat and super encouraging in my journey into photography. Love you brother! ... My man @Didereaux!


----------



## rodbender

Cedar Waxwing Little soft if you blow it up


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> This is for my bud @Didereaux  . He is a cool cat and super encouraging in my journey into photography. Love you brother! ... My man @Didereaux!


----------



## zombiesniper

Yum by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

American Dipper


----------



## Didereaux

seems like everyone else has posted a Barn Swallow, sooooooo


----------



## jcdeboever

About time, geez


----------



## DarkShadow

Did someone say swallow.

 Northern Rough - Winged Swallow.


----------



## jcdeboever

Super smart barn swallows wouldn't slow down today. I failed getting them....again.... Hey, I was on lunch and didn't have the time to go all sniper guy on them....Oh well, here are some creatures that don't smoke crack 24-7. Their crack is sunflower seeds.  

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## rodbender

Song sparrow with a snack


----------



## rodbender

Rough-Winged Swallow


----------



## jcdeboever

Bishops Weaver; very fast bird, can't believe it came out as good as it did. Talk about crap your pants when something you never seen before lands in front of you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That is one gorgeous bird. Never saw one before!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That is one gorgeous bird. Never saw one before!


Thanks


----------



## Didereaux

Yellow Warbler at lunch time


----------



## jcdeboever

Sparrow


----------



## jcdeboever

Another Sparrow


----------



## jcdeboever

Ugly Red Wing Blackbird


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> Ugly Red Wing Blackbird


molting is revolting!


----------



## zombiesniper

Moulting? That thing has chemo.


----------



## Toshanda

Was testing my new camera today. Some sort of mating conversation???




KRY_0385-2 by Anton Ovtchinnikov, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Or perhaps a sibling rivalry?


----------



## Didereaux

Cactus Wren @12600 ISO     Canon 6D 100-400mm   near Pipe Organ NAt'l Mon. AZ


----------



## jcdeboever

Taveta Golden Weavers, from Africa. 

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## PersistentNomad

I shot this in Michigan a few years ago at my parents' house. One of my faves to date of tiny birds. It's a Titmouse, I believe.
Shot with Nikon D5000, 300mm f5.6 at 1/400 ISO 500


----------



## Didereaux

PersistantNomad said:


> I shot this in Michigan a few years ago at my parents' house. One of my faves to date of tiny birds. It's a Titmouse, I believe.
> Shot with Nikon D5000, 300mm f5.6 at 1/400 ISO 500View attachment 126927



excellent.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

PersistantNomad said:


> I shot this in Michigan a few years ago at my parents' house. One of my faves to date of tiny birds. It's a Titmouse, I believe.
> Shot with Nikon D5000, 300mm f5.6 at 1/400 ISO 500View attachment 126927


Nice shot


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jcdeboever said:


> Taveta Golden Weavers, from Africa.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 126878
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 126879
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 126880
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 126881


Nice shots are these captive or wild


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taveta Golden Weavers, from Africa.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 126878
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 126879
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 126880
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 126881
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots are these captive or wild
Click to expand...


Thanks, captive... haven't had time to go to Africa. Very friendly birds, they seem to be very well taken care of and happy. Good to see as everything else in Detroit is left in poor hands. I am considering a donation but the person I talked to was pretty flippin rude.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 126994 View attachment 126995


Nice shots


----------



## Didereaux

he was passing through and stopped by to de-bug and cool off.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Didereaux said:


> he was passing through and stopped by to de-bug and cool off.
> View attachment 127088


Nice shot


----------



## baturn

Feed me!

House Sparrows


----------



## jcdeboever

Those are great


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We laugh at them at work. They will be bigger than the parent and still demanding attention.


----------



## baturn

I've been watching them and many other birds feed their young this summer. Very devoted parents up to a point.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Didereaux

a little change of pace  Orange-crowned Warbler   super-hyped midgets.


----------



## Didereaux

Another sparrow....Lincoln's Sparrow


----------



## rodbender

I found one today too

Lincoln's Sparrow


----------



## jcdeboever

Man, you guys are pretty lucky. You may want to go out and buy a lottery ticket. If you do and win, send me a D7200, it can be used or a refurbished.[emoji6]


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## FITBMX

This little woodpecker found me! I was working on a car when I heard a tapping, I looked over and it was a locus tree about 20' away. So I ran inside, washed off all the grease and grime, Grabbed my camera and got these. 
I don't know the what kind this is.


----------



## FITBMX

Here is one of our Doves, we have two of them that are the size of chickens!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

FITBMX said:


> This little woodpecker found me! I was working on a car when I heard a tapping, I looked over and it was a locus tree about 20' away. So I ran inside, washed off all the grease and grime, Grabbed my camera and got these.
> I don't know the what kind this is.
> 
> View attachment 128292
> 
> View attachment 128293


Nice this looks to be a downy or a hairy woodpecker


----------



## FITBMX

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice this looks to be a downy or a hairy woodpecker



Thanks! Normally if I do see one it is a red breasted.


----------



## FITBMX

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice this looks to be a downy or a hairy woodpecker



I just looked at photos of both of those for a bit, and it looks like a downy. Thanks again.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## SquarePeg

Forgot about this thread. These have been posted before in a separate thread but they belong here.




Ipswich_6972_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Ipswich_7002_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Zebra Finch by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Rainbow Finch by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

SquarePeg said:


> Forgot about this thread. These have been posted before in a separate thread but they belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipswich_6972_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipswich_7002_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra Finch by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow Finch by SharonCat..., on Flickr


Nice set


----------



## Didereaux

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 128688


I really like this one!   kudos


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you!


----------



## zombiesniper

Pecker by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## b_twill

Been awhile since I posted anything on this thread.  This red breasted nuthatch just started to visit our feeders in the last couple weeks.  Finally got a good shot of him!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

b_twill said:


>


Nice


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## rodbender

Didereaux said:


> Red-eyed Vireo
> View attachment 129303


 How about a Black Crowned Night Heron


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Didereaux said:


> Red-eyed Vireo
> View attachment 129303


Agree with rodbender thats a black crowned night heron not red eyed vireo


----------



## Didereaux

rodbender said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red-eyed Vireo
> View attachment 129303
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Black Crowned Night Heron
Click to expand...




ZombiesniperJr said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red-eyed Vireo
> View attachment 129303
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with rodbender thats a black crowned night heron not red eyed vireo
Click to expand...


OMG!  OLdtimerz is winning!  I was working on a Red-eyed Vireo and then came across this and posted really sorry.  It sure as he2L doesn't fit in the 'Little bird' thread.


----------



## spiralout462

Pileated Woodpecker.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

spiralout462 said:


> Pileated Woodpecker.
> 
> View attachment 129306


Nice shot


----------



## Didereaux

spiralout462 said:


> Pileated Woodpecker.


Excellent!


----------



## DarkShadow

Northern Flicker.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Eastern Phoebe again.


----------



## Didereaux

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Eastern Phoebe again.



nice nice shot!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon SX60HS and a bag of stale bread. 

1. Female House Sparrow




2. Male House Sparrow




3. Male House Sparrow


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> Canon SX60HS and a bag of stale bread.


little house sparrows are an infinite source of bird expressions.   Well done.  #'s 1 & 3 make a nice frameable set.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

house finch


house finch2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
chickadee


chickadee by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Male House Sparrow


----------



## bulldurham

Belted Kingfisher - Some day I'll get a super crisper shot...someday.


----------



## baturn

This one looks pretty good to me.


----------



## bulldurham

That was at 1/2500 sec which gives you a good idea of how fast these little buggers fly.


----------



## Didereaux

bulldurham said:


> Belted Kingfisher - Some day I'll get a super crisper shot...someday.
> 
> View attachment 129565



I'll take this one!   while you wait on a better one!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

bulldurham said:


> Belted Kingfisher - Some day I'll get a super crisper shot...someday.
> 
> View attachment 129565


Nice shot thats way better then what i have maneged to get of one in flight


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Kingfishers are one bird that will cause you to lose your religion, The best thing about them is their unmistakable call so you can find them easier  Nice shot.


----------



## Peeb

Starling, proudly sporting a new bug to eat


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Walking like it's on a mission!


----------



## Peeb

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Walking like it's on a mission!


Ha ha!  Yeah, eating bugs is this guy's day job!


----------



## Didereaux

Peeb said:


> Starling, proudly sporting a new bug to eatView attachment 129577



LOL   great shot


----------



## jcdeboever

Cardinal


----------



## tpuma

A few recent ones.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NJwEC7]
	

Little bird by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NDXV9r]
	

Woodpecker by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NMMoiK]
	

Taking flight by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NMMofi]
	

Chubby little fella by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## astroNikon

Forgot what this was, sitting on top of a baseball field light pool



20161106_Air (7 of 11) by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

astroNikon said:


> Forgot what this was, sitting on top of a baseball field light pool
> 
> 
> 
> 20161106_Air (7 of 11) by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


Looks like a starling...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

If anyone can tell me what the 3rd bird is, please enlighten me! Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nice set. Not sure on the #3 because of the lighting. It looks like a grackle


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 130106 View attachment 130107 View attachment 130108
> 
> If anyone can tell me what the 3rd bird is, please enlighten me! Thanks.


I think it is a rusty blackbird


----------



## otherprof

SquarePeg said:


> Larry, Moe and Curly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birds2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


Soitenly looks like them!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130106 View attachment 130107 View attachment 130108
> 
> If anyone can tell me what the 3rd bird is, please enlighten me! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a rusty blackbird
Click to expand...

Thank you! I do believe you are correct!


----------



## Didereaux

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130106 View attachment 130107 View attachment 130108
> 
> If anyone can tell me what the 3rd bird is, please enlighten me! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a rusty blackbird
Click to expand...


You win the Havana!   Rusty Blackbird non-breeding female  (eyebrow a dead give-away.)


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Didereaux said:


>


Nice shot do you know what type of wren that is.


----------



## Didereaux

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot do you know what type of wren that is.
Click to expand...


Carolina Wren   We have Sedge, Carolina, House and Marsh Wrens in this area.  With the Carolinas by far the most common.  When they get fired up they sound like Cardinals on steroids!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Didereaux said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot do you know what type of wren that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolina Wren   We have Sedge, Carolina, House and Marsh Wrens in this area.  With the Carolinas by far the most common.  When they get fired up they sound like Cardinals on steroids!
Click to expand...

ok thanks have only ever seen house Wrens.


----------



## jcdeboever

Worried little Taveta Golden Weaver.


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> Worried little Taveta Golden Weaver.
> 
> View attachment 130388




OH!   I like that a bunch.  well done


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worried little Taveta Golden Weaver.
> 
> View attachment 130388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!   I like that a bunch.  well done
Click to expand...

Sometimes a little magic happens, Lord knows it was a lucky shot.


----------



## jcdeboever

Pekin Robbin


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jcdeboever said:


> Pekin Robbin
> 
> View attachment 130390


Nice shot is that a wild bird?


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pekin Robbin
> 
> View attachment 130390
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot is that a wild bird?
Click to expand...


No, I am not vacationing in Japan.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jcdeboever said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pekin Robbin
> 
> View attachment 130390
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot is that a wild bird?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not vacationing in Japan.
Click to expand...

oh ok thanks for replying


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pekin Robbin
> 
> View attachment 130390
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot is that a wild bird?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not vacationing in Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok thanks for replying
Click to expand...


No problem. I try to take as many captive elements out of the image, if possible. I work too many hours, the wife usually gets to pick where we go when vacationing, and wouldn't know where to go for half the crap I post.  I guess I could get some when in Florida.... Oh well, it is what it is I guess.


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

I think this is a chipping sparrow
1


sparrow by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> I think this is a chipping sparrow
> 1
> 
> 
> sparrow by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr



Do you de-noise software? Might clean the image up a little. Image is pretty good, might be worth a try.


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 130401 View attachment 130402 View attachment 130403



Super clarity, you must be using that 300mm again.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

jcdeboever said:


> Worried little Taveta Golden Weaver.
> 
> View attachment 130388


The word " melancholy " definitely sprang to my weak little mind when I saw that beautiful little bird. That is an awesome shot!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worried little Taveta Golden Weaver.
> 
> View attachment 130388
> 
> 
> 
> The word " melancholy " definitely sprang to my weak little mind when I saw that beautiful little bird. That is an awesome shot!
Click to expand...


Thanks Dean, it was a lucky shot to say the least. I wish it would have had cleaner focus on the eye (my spot was on it but software said different) but I am still learning my D7200. Maybe that added to the feel in a good way. It has been frustrating with focus. This day, was the first time I tried back button focus and I was all in a mess. I haven't really figured out the 9 pt, 21pt, 51pt focus thing yet... all I know is that I miss a lot when in any of those. I made the mistake of listening to a guy in a video saying to leave it on AF-C all the time and forget about it, he is wrong. I have sent PM's to certain members, watched a dozen video's, and I am convinced no one knows. I am going back to single point focus for majority and leaving the continuous for sports / action.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I haven't ventured out of the realm of center point focus yet. I am a brave noob still


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I haven't ventured out of the realm of center point focus yet. I am a brave noob still



Well your images are pretty awesome as far as I can tell.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Thanks is this better
1


sparrow using more noise reduction by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
this was run through a noise reduction software


jcdeboever said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a chipping sparrow
> 1
> 
> 
> sparrow by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you de-noise software? Might clean the image up a little. Image is pretty good, might be worth a try.
Click to expand...


----------



## Didereaux

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 130401 View attachment 130402 View attachment 130403



Definitely like that little chickadee!!!!!!!!!!1    great shot


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Thanks is this better
> 1
> 
> 
> sparrow using more noise reduction by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
> this was run through a noise reduction software
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a chipping sparrow
> 1
> 
> 
> sparrow by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you de-noise software? Might clean the image up a little. Image is pretty good, might be worth a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Much, good job Logan, you are pretty special but I assume you know that since you have Zombie parents.


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130401 View attachment 130402 View attachment 130403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely like that little chickadee!!!!!!!!!!1    great shot
Click to expand...


I agree, that is pretty darn awesome.


----------



## DarkShadow

jcdeboever said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130401 View attachment 130402 View attachment 130403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super clarity, you must be using that 300mm again.
Click to expand...

HaHa Nope Fuji X-T10 50mm-230mm for that whole set.


----------



## DarkShadow

Didereaux said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130401 View attachment 130402 View attachment 130403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely like that little chickadee!!!!!!!!!!1    great shot
Click to expand...

Thanks D


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130401 View attachment 130402 View attachment 130403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super clarity, you must be using that 300mm again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HaHa Nope Fuji X-T10 50mm-230mm for that whole set.
Click to expand...

Wow, looks good.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks


----------



## Didereaux

Here ya go ZombieJr    this is the Marsh Wren.  Not uncommon, but like all wrens very active so in the marshes and wetlands a good shot is usually just luck...like this one!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Didereaux said:


> Here ya go ZombieJr    this is the Marsh Wren.  Not uncommon, but like all wrens very active so in the marshes and wetlands a good shot is usually just luck...like this one!
> View attachment 130470


Nice shot my dad has seen a marsh wren i have not


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks for posting the Good Wren shot,I have one of these,but had no idea what I had.Now I can put the name to the face.Nature is  great,but sometime Id the species can be over whelming,to many species look so close it drives me nuts.


----------



## Didereaux

Savannah Sparrow


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Didereaux said:


> Savannah Sparrow
> View attachment 130844


Nice shot


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Today's Set:


----------



## Didereaux

Titmouse, particularly nice.   nice set


----------



## Didereaux

Looking through last winters catch Red-winged Blackbird fem  (had a wild rose still blooming.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 132356 View attachment 132357 View attachment 132358


Nice shot the second is a female house sparrow i think 
And the last is a dark eyed junco just in case you did not know the id of them i dont think that we get house sparrows where i am


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 132484


Nice shot


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you, sir. I really like watching the blackcaps.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thank you, sir. I really like watching the blackcaps.


Yes and if you have a feeder setup they can become very friendly i am hoping to get it so they will land on me before the end of winter the ones in our yard


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Black capped chickadee
1


Chickadee by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 132845


 Nice shot


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 132995 View attachment 132997 View attachment 132998


Nice shots


Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 133005


Nice shot


----------



## flosphotos

these are wonderful! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Didereaux said:


> View attachment 133040


Nice shot all the robins are gone from were i am


----------



## Didereaux

Pine Warbler  A little soft because this was shot with the 70-200 F4 & a 2x converter at full range.


----------



## bulldurham

Yellow-rumped Warbler - D500 coupled to a 200-500 Nikkor (While the sun was finally opening up for some decent shots, it was closing back up on a regular basis...thus the higher ISO and shutter. One of the things I've discovered with the D500 is its need for speed.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

bulldurham said:


> Yellow-rumped Warbler - D500 coupled to a 200-500 Nikkor (While the sun was finally opening up for some decent shots, it was closing back up on a regular basis...thus the higher ISO and shutter. One of the things I've discovered with the D500 is its need for speed.
> 
> View attachment 133608
> 
> View attachment 133609


Nice shot


----------



## Didereaux

Carolina Chickadee   smallest of the Chickadees, barely 4" long.   very similar to Blackcapped Chickadee, but their ranges do not overlap very much.  Carolina is south of southern Ohio.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Didereaux said:


> Carolina Chickadee   smallest of the Chickadees, barely 4" long.   very similar to Blackcapped Chickadee, but their ranges do not overlap very much.  Carolina is south of southern Ohio.
> View attachment 133722


Nice shot


----------



## Didereaux

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Chickadee   smallest of the Chickadees, barely 4" long.   very similar to Blackcapped Chickadee, but their ranges do not overlap very much.  Carolina is south of southern Ohio.
> View attachment 133722
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot
Click to expand...


thanks Logan


----------



## Didereaux

Nice clear morning....and blowing like a bat out of he!!   Soooo little brown jobs in the backyard it is.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Didereaux said:


> Nice clear morning....and blowing like a bat out of he!!   Soooo little brown jobs in the backyard it is.View attachment 133799


Nice shot do you know what type of bird it is?


----------



## Didereaux

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clear morning....and blowing like a bat out of he!!   Soooo little brown jobs in the backyard it is.View attachment 133799
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot do you know what type of bird it is?
Click to expand...


little female House Sparrow.


----------



## BrentC

Not sure what these are.  Canary?

** Edit - These are Society Finches aka Bengalese finches




P1140028 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

BrentC said:


> Not sure what these are.  Canary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1140028 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Nice shot looks like sparrows to me are they wild and were was it taken it can be important to the identification of them


----------



## BrentC

It was at one of our local conservatories.  I do not think they are sparrows.  The crest on the bird to the right I have only seen on a Canary before.  Not to saying others could have it though.


----------



## BrentC

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what these are.  Canary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1140028 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot looks like sparrows to me are they wild and were was it taken it can be important to the identification of them
Click to expand...


I inquired at the conservatory and found out they are Society Finches also known as  Bengalese finches.


----------



## bulldurham

Home is Where You Make It.


----------



## bulldurham

Mockingbird Sang


----------



## DarkShadow

White-Breasted Nuthatch



Image 1-11-17 at 4.12 PM by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Different shot of the bird I posted in the 200-500 thread


----------



## DarkShadow

Downy Woodpecker.



DSCF3499.JPG by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

DarkShadow said:


> Downy Woodpecker.
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3499.JPG by David Kammerer, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## bulldurham

Home is Where You Make It.
Red-bellied Woodpecker


----------



## DarkShadow

ZombiesniperJr said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downy Woodpecker.
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3499.JPG by David Kammerer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

bulldurham said:


> Home is Where You Make It.
> Red-bellied Woodpecker
> 
> View attachment 134110
> 
> View attachment 134111


Nice shots


----------



## rodbender

White-Breasted Nuthatch


----------



## TonyBritton

I agree entirely with the OP. Little birds certainly present a challenge. In the case of this photo of a female Bushtit, it was taken with my very first digital camera, which sported a whopping 3 megapixels and 8 x zoom with no image-stabilization. Those were the days!

Hand-held, no cropping.

*A Moment Of Self-Reflection*


----------



## b_twill

Chickadee from this evening


----------



## birdbonkers84

Little Starling keeping a lookout.


----------



## bulldurham

Eastern Phoebe






Kingfisher





Red-wing Blackbird





Yellow-bellied Sapsucker


----------



## BrentC

Sparrow




P2140033 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

I keep seeing chicken




P2030071 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## tpuma

Female Cardinal.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QGLi7Y]
	

Female Cadinal by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Blending In






The Look


----------



## bulldurham

Yellow-Rumped Warbler Trying Not to Bump His Rump


----------



## bulldurham

Brown Thrasher


----------



## bulldurham

Swamp Sparrow


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

bulldurham said:


> Swamp SparrowView attachment 135425


Nice shot


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

ZombiesniperJr said:


> bulldurham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swamp SparrowView attachment 135425
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot
Click to expand...

Agreed. I like the background as well as the perch in this one!


----------



## bulldurham

Cardinal Red


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

bulldurham said:


> Cardinal Red
> 
> View attachment 135618
> 
> View attachment 135619
> 
> View attachment 135620


Very nice


----------



## BrentC

House Sparrow




P2230263 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

BrentC said:


> House Sparrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P2230263 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Nice


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Very nice pic!


----------



## DarkShadow

Downy Woodpecker



Black-Capped Chickadee



Tufted Titmouse.


----------



## BrentC

Nice set.   Really like the woodpecker.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks.


----------



## BrentC

House Sparrow




House Sparrow by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

BrentC said:


> House Sparrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Sparrow by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## DarkShadow

Nice sparrow shot.


----------



## bulldurham

Yellow-rumped Warbler


----------



## BrentC

Purple Finch



Purple Finch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

BrentC said:


> Purple Finch
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Finch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Nice shot but this looks more like a male house sparrow


----------



## BrentC

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Finch
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Finch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot but this looks more like a male house sparrow
Click to expand...



Will you stop doing this to me!    I honestly didn't know House Sparrows had purple coloring and since we get Purple Finches around here I just assumed thats what it was.  My bird guide doesn't show the House Sparrow with that coloring.


----------



## jcdeboever

BrentC said:


> House Sparrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P2230263 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## BrentC

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Finch
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Finch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot but this looks more like a male house sparrow
Click to expand...


So this is a House Sparrow as well then?



Purple Finch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

BrentC said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Finch
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Finch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot but this looks more like a male house sparrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will you stop doing this to me!    I honestly didn't know House Sparrows had purple coloring and since we get Purple Finches around here I just assumed thats what it was.  My bird guide doesn't show the House Sparrow with that coloring.
Click to expand...

Sorry not house sparrow i meant male house finch that is why your bird guide does not shot you a pic of a male house sparrow with that colour


----------



## BrentC

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Finch
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Finch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot but this looks more like a male house sparrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will you stop doing this to me!    I honestly didn't know House Sparrows had purple coloring and since we get Purple Finches around here I just assumed thats what it was.  My bird guide doesn't show the House Sparrow with that coloring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry not house sparrow i meant male house finch that is why your bird guide does not shot you a pic of a male house sparrow with that colour
Click to expand...



Well at least I got it half right.


----------



## bulldurham

More Yellow-rumped Warblers


----------



## BrentC

Cardinal



Cardinal by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Finch at the feeder from a Fuijifilm


----------



## jcdeboever

Chinese Painted Quail at the feeder. They must have used pen and ink cause the fruit had all the color. Converted in camera to Acros B & W


----------



## birdbonkers84

Underneath a Chaffinch




Chaffinch by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Female House Sparrow aka my neighbours!




Female House Sparrow by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Coull3d said:


> Underneath a Chaffinch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaffinch by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


Nice shot very pretty bird


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jcdeboever said:


> Chinese Painted Quail at the feeder. They must have used pen and ink cause the fruit had all the color. Converted in camera to Acros B & W
> 
> View attachment 136261


Nice shot


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Painted Quail at the feeder. They must have used pen and ink cause the fruit had all the color. Converted in camera to Acros B & W
> 
> View attachment 136261
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot
Click to expand...

Thanks grasshopper


----------



## birdbonkers84

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath a Chaffinch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaffinch by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot very pretty bird
Click to expand...


Thanks! Hopefully first of many Chaffs!


----------



## rodbender

Loggerhead Shrike


----------



## BrentC

rodbender said:


> Loggerhead Shrike



Cute little bird.  Nice shot.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sparrows - Fujifilm XT2

1.




2.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jcdeboever said:


> Sparrows - Fujifilm XT2
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 136326
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 136327


Nice shots


----------



## BrentC

Robin




Robin by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Starling on the roof keeping lookout!




Starling on roof by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Coull3d said:


> Starling on the roof keeping lookout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starling on roof by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


Nice image.


----------



## birdbonkers84

jcdeboever said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starling on the roof keeping lookout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starling on roof by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice image.
Click to expand...


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Timppa

Green-and-white Hummingbird at Machu Picchu, Peru.




Peruvian Hummingbird by Timothy D'hondt


----------



## birdbonkers84

Timppa said:


> Green-and-white Hummingbird at Machu Picchu, Peru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peruvian Hummingbird by Timothy D'hondt



Nice shot, I remember about 4 years ago I saw my first ever hummingbird in Italy and I tried to take a photo of it with a point and click and it came out as a blur lol.


----------



## Timppa

Coull3d said:


> Timppa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green-and-white Hummingbird at Machu Picchu, Peru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peruvian Hummingbird by Timothy D'hondt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot, I remember about 4 years ago I saw my first ever hummingbird in Italy and I tried to take a photo of it with a point and click and it came out as a blur lol.
Click to expand...


I saw my first ones last year , but by the time I spotted this one, I lost count! Just like you, the first ones are not that great


----------



## baturn

Bewick's Wren


----------



## BrentC

Timppa said:


> Green-and-white Hummingbird at Machu Picchu, Peru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peruvian Hummingbird by Timothy D'hondt



Very nice.  Can't wait till April when hummingbirds return to our area.  Will be interesting trying to capture them.


----------



## BrentC

baturn said:


> Bewick's Wren
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136864



Nice shot.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

baturn said:


> Bewick's Wren
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136864


Nice shot


----------



## baturn

Yellow Rumped Warbler


----------



## bulldurham

Eastern Blue Jay


----------



## BrentC

bulldurham said:


> Eastern Blue Jay
> 
> View attachment 137303



Nice shot.  Is that the average size of your Blue Jays?  It looks liek  either a young Blue Jay or they are smaller than the Northern Blue Jays we get.   Ours are about the size of a grackle maybe even very slightly larger.


----------



## bulldurham

Much smaller bird..perhaps a tad larger than a Robin.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Cedar Waxwings


----------



## baturn

Bewick's Wren


----------



## birdbonkers84

Song Sparrow




Song sparrow by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Coull3d said:


> Song Sparrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song sparrow by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## birdbonkers84

Anna's Hummingbird (juvenile maybe?)




Anna&#x27;s Hummingbird Vancouver by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Anna's Hummingbird




Anna&#x27;s Hummingbird at feeder by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

Coull3d said:


> Anna's Hummingbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna&#x27;s Hummingbird at feeder by Mark  Coull, on Flickr




Very Nice!   I love hummingbirds.   In another few weeks we will start seeing them.


----------



## BrentC

Coull3d said:


> Anna's Hummingbird (juvenile maybe?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna&#x27;s Hummingbird Vancouver by Mark  Coull, on Flickr



Very neat looking hummingbird.  Nice capture.


----------



## DarkShadow

Red-Winged Blackbird


----------



## BrentC

American Robin




Robin by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Bluejay.


----------



## birdbonkers84

BrentC said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anna's Hummingbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna&#x27;s Hummingbird at feeder by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice!   I love hummingbirds.   In another few weeks we will start seeing them.
Click to expand...




BrentC said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anna's Hummingbird (juvenile maybe?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna&#x27;s Hummingbird Vancouver by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very neat looking hummingbird.  Nice capture.
Click to expand...


Thanks! Don't get many (if any) here in Scotland that I know of so I took full advantage when I was across the pond.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

BrentC said:


> American Robin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## birdbonkers84

Zebra Finch




Zebra finch by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

By far my favourite bird I've come across, if I could have a few as pets I would!


----------



## BrentC

Red winged blackbird




Red winged blackbird by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Very nice pic of a common bird. Sometimes the most common is the most over looked. You made it seem new and interesting. Congrats!


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nice pic of a common bird. Sometimes the most common is the most over looked. You made it seem new and interesting. Congrats!



Thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This Dove Ain't Lonesome!


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon SX60HS 

1.




2.




3.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DarkShadow

Grackle.


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> Grackle.
> View attachment 138243



Dang, makes the one above it look like poop. Great image and skill with the camera.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks Bud.


----------



## DarkShadow

One from this morning,Northern Mockingbird


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

DarkShadow said:


> Grackle.
> View attachment 138243


Great colour on that Great shot!


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

At least one of my top 3 favorite small bird pics I have taken is a mockingbird. Their eyes are very striking. Nice photo.


----------



## DarkShadow

Amazing Eyes on the mockingbirds


----------



## baturn

Purple Finch


1.





2.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beautiful!


----------



## BrentC

DarkShadow said:


> Grackle.
> View attachment 138243




Very nice shot.  I find you really need to get the light at just the right angle to get those colours to come out.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever

Awesome


----------



## BrentC

Pine Warbler




American Goldfinch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

BrentC said:


> American Goldfinch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Goldfinch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Cute


----------



## rodbender

BrentC said:


> American Goldfinch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Goldfinch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


 Its a Pine Warbler


----------



## BrentC

rodbender said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Goldfinch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Goldfinch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Pine Warbler
Click to expand...



Right you are.  Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## birdbonkers84

Common Sandpiper, Loch Kinord, Scotland.




Common Sandpiper by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Male Sparrow, shot was inspired by DarkShadow's Tree Swallow shot.




Protecting home by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Lesser Yellowlegs.


----------



## rodbender

Yellow Warbler


----------



## birdbonkers84

Blue Tit




Blue Tit by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Coull3d said:


> Blue Tit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Tit by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## birdbonkers84

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Tit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Tit by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot
Click to expand...

Thanks Logan!


----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/TMbNyy]
	

Catbird by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/T8wz4t]
	

Veery by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/TMbNK5]
	

Catbird by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/U8aMyS]
	

Catbird Feathers by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

tpuma said:


> Catbird by Tom Puma, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veery by Tom Puma, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catbird by Tom Puma, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catbird Feathers by Tom Puma, on Flickr


Nice shots have never seen a veery


----------



## tpuma

ZombiesniperJr said:


> tpuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catbird by Tom Puma, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veery by Tom Puma, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catbird by Tom Puma, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catbird Feathers by Tom Puma, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots have never seen a veery
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## DarkShadow

Baltimore Oriole


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

DarkShadow said:


> Baltimore OrioleView attachment 139271


Nice shot have yet to see any this year


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This dove is nesting right outside our window. Will be a great opportunity to watch the little ones mature this spring.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

One of my favorite small birds!


----------



## DarkShadow

My first eastern kingbird


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wow, they look much like Eastern Phoebes. Nice shot!


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I have been seeing these little Yellow Warblers zoom by me and finally had one stop. I missed focus, but thought I would share it anyway since they are so beautiful.


----------



## BrentC

DarkShadow said:


> My first eastern kingbird
> 
> View attachment 139287



Very nice.  Got my first on yesterday as well.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

DarkShadow said:


> My first eastern kingbird
> 
> View attachment 139287


Nice shot still looking for my first one of the year


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 139312
> 
> I have been seeing these little Yellow Warblers zoom by me and finally had one stop. I missed focus, but thought I would share it anyway since they are so beautiful.



Focus doesn't look too bad at all.  Very nice.


----------



## birdbonkers84

First ever Puffin pic!  Unfortunately there was just one...




The only Puffin in the village by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

Coull3d said:


> First ever Puffin pic!  Unfortunately there was just one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only Puffin in the village by Mark  Coull, on Flickr



Love these guys.   I am not sure we get them around here but would love to see one in person.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.





2.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Great shots JC, especially the first.


----------



## DarkShadow

Tree Swallow

 Gray Catbird


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

For a basic-colored bird, tree swallows are beautiful, aren't they?


----------



## DarkShadow

The Barn Swallows as well.


----------



## DarkShadow

Another Gray Day In CT.Song Sparrow


----------



## birdbonkers84

Blue Tit




Blue Tit by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Stonechat




Stonechat on a fence by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Meadow Pipit




Meadow Pipit by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Yellowhammer




Yellowhammer by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Coull3d said:


> Yellowhammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowhammer by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## birdbonkers84

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Coull3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowhammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowhammer by Mark  Coull, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot
Click to expand...


Thanks! The Yellowhammer and Stonechat were firsts for me, hopefully I can document the other species in the area over the coming months!


----------



## DarkShadow

Song Sparrow singing away.


----------



## rodbender

Ruby Crowned Kinglet


----------



## baturn

A few from yesterday in the yard.


1. Brewer's Blackbird





2. Spotted Towhee





3. Northern Flicker


----------



## BrentC

Very nice!  Is the brewer similar to the grackle?


----------



## baturn

BrentC said:


> Very nice!  Is the brewer similar to the grackle?


Similar I guess. A bit smaller. We don't get Grackles this far west.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Robin singing his heart out, taken around 1930pm at my end of the world.




Robin&#x27;s evening song by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

My first ever Dunnock




Dunnock by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Pied Wagtail




Pied Wagtail by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Male Wheateater




Male Wheateater by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

Could probably crops this.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oriole


----------



## rodbender

Blackburnian Warbler


----------



## rodbender

Redeyed Vireo


----------



## HavToNo

Chickadee




1B4A3207 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Eastern Phoebe


----------



## rodbender

Blue Gray Gnat catcher


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That little fellow looks deep in thought!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My first Eastern Kingbird


----------



## zombiesniper

Swallow flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

rodbender said:


> Blackburnian Warbler



Are these guys usually found in pines?   Have never seen one yet.


----------



## BrentC

rodbender said:


> Blue Gray Gnat catcher



Gorgeous little feller.


----------



## rodbender

BrentC said:


> rodbender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackburnian Warbler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these guys usually found in pines?   Have never seen one yet.
Click to expand...

 Pines birch maples but I only see them for about 2 weeks on their spring migration which is basically over I don't even try for them on their south migration


----------



## birdbonkers84

Thirty work being a Pied Wagtail




Pied Wagtail by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Yellowhammer




Yellowhammer by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Puffins are small birds right??!!




Puffin by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Closest I've been to a Stonechat so far.




Male Stonechat by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Female house sparrow




Female house sparrow by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Rook, of the crow family.




Rook by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Black-headed gull




Black-headed gull by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Herring gull




Herring gull by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Mockingbird



Mockingbird on roof by Peeb (NEO-Images), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Brown Thrush


----------



## tpuma

Tree swallow or barn swallow. Not totally sure.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/UMm76w]
	

tree swallow by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot barn swallow


----------



## tpuma

Thanks!



ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot barn swallow


----------



## baturn

Downy Woodpecker


2.






1.


----------



## rodbender

Just a Robin


----------



## tpuma

Catbird

[url=https://flic.kr/p/VuTQRt]
	

Catbird by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## birdbonkers84

Juvenile Pied Wagtail




Juvenile Pied Wagtail by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

This was its Parent, kept trying to lead me away from it, was pretty cool to witness.




Mummy Pied Wagtail by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## HavToNo

He thinks he's a humming bird.




1B4A3995 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## BrentC

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 141177
> 
> View attachment 141178



Beautiful detail on the blackbird.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 141177
> 
> View attachment 141178


Nice shot is the second one wild?


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141177
> 
> View attachment 141178
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot is the second one wild?
Click to expand...

Yes. Have no idea what it is. It looked sick.


----------



## DarkShadow

Eastern Kingbird


 Grackle


----------



## BrentC

DarkShadow said:


> Eastern Kingbird
> View attachment 141192 Grackle
> View attachment 141193




Love the grackle!  No matter what pose you get them in they always look mean.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks Brent and yes I agree there eyes look mean or evil.


----------



## OGsPhotography

Went out with some "birders", one of them told me bout the call and puff of the Red Wing then just on cue, there it was; call and a puff.


----------



## HavToNo

A super puffed up male house sparrow.




1B4A4007 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

He spent too much time in the dryer!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Feasting on Berries


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Feasting on Berries
> View attachment 141280 View attachment 141281 View attachment 141282



Nice.  I have yet to see a cedar waxwing and I have been looking.

* Last time I said this about your bluebirds I saw them almost within a week.  Maybe it will work again.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

BrentC said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feasting on Berries
> View attachment 141280 View attachment 141281 View attachment 141282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  I have yet to see a cedar waxwing and I have been looking.
> 
> * Last time I said this about your bluebirds I saw them almost within a week.  Maybe it will work again.
Click to expand...


I hope you do! They are truly beautiful. I have seen more in the past 6 months than in my entire life probably. That might be because I really pay attention to birds more lately though lol.


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feasting on Berries
> View attachment 141280 View attachment 141281 View attachment 141282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  I have yet to see a cedar waxwing and I have been looking.
> 
> * Last time I said this about your bluebirds I saw them almost within a week.  Maybe it will work again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you do! They are truly beautiful. I have seen more in the past 6 months than in my entire life probably. That might be because I really pay attention to birds more lately though lol.
Click to expand...


Since I started photography back in December I see birds everyday that I never new we had.  I have also been amazed at the number of parks and conservation areas very close to home that I never knew about.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oriole with breakfast for the kids...


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feasting on Berries
> View attachment 141280 View attachment 141281 View attachment 141282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  I have yet to see a cedar waxwing and I have been looking.
> 
> * Last time I said this about your bluebirds I saw them almost within a week.  Maybe it will work again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you do! They are truly beautiful. I have seen more in the past 6 months than in my entire life probably. That might be because I really pay attention to birds more lately though lol.
Click to expand...



See it works!   Couldn't get a great position on him but at least I seen my first waxwing.




Cedar Waxwing by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Congrats! Now you will be seeing them more often. I think they are very regal!


----------



## jcdeboever

European Starling


 

Pigeon getting some sun


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jcdeboever said:


> Grackle
> View attachment 141916
> 
> Pigeon getting some sun
> View attachment 141917


Nice shots but that is a European starling not grackle


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grackle
> View attachment 141916
> 
> Pigeon getting some sun
> View attachment 141917
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots but that is a European starling not grackle
Click to expand...

Thanks, my bad


----------



## birdbonkers84

Yellowhammer, cropped.




Someone say aaaa? by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Male house sparrow, not looking impressed.




Male house sparrow not looking impressed by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## tpuma

Romping Robin hanging in the garden.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Vu6j4o]
	

Robin by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Ring Billed Gull ( thanks Brent! )




2. Male House Finch ( I think again lol )


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> 1 Yellow Legged Gull ( I _think _)
> View attachment 143953
> 2. Male House Finch ( I think again lol )
> View attachment 143954



Nice.  Ring-billed gull.


----------



## Terrier

A young Grey Fantail;




Eastern Spinebill;




Scarlet Honeyeater (male);





Spotted Pardalote;





Striated Pardalote;





Superb Fairy Wren (female);





Superb Fairy Wren (male);


----------



## rosh4u

Streets said:


> View attachment 116935  Male Bluebird


 The image is just so perfect as it has been captured with the proper lights which seem the bird depicts its own beauty. Nice shot.


----------



## baturn

Nice to see all those birds from down under. Very nice set!


----------



## Terrier

A few more small birds from Australia;
Silvereye.




Leaden Flycatcher (male)




Leaden Flycatcher (female)




White Browed Scrub Wren




Leaden Flycatcher (female) shares a branch with a Sacred Kingfisher




Golden Whistler (male)




Golden Whistler (female)


----------



## baturn

Nice evening light in the backyard .


1. juvenile Black Headed Grosbeak





2. Downy Woodpecker


----------



## BrentC

baturn said:


> Nice evening light in the backyard .
> 
> 
> 1. juvenile Black Headed Grosbeak
> View attachment 144118
> 
> 
> 2. Downy Woodpecker
> View attachment 144119



Beautiful shots.  Love the detail and composition.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

#1 is especially nice @baturn !


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

a Female RWBB near a web.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Crow


 
2 Eastern Phoebe ( I believe )


----------



## rodbender

Marsh Wren


----------



## BrentC

Sparrow by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

BrentC said:


> Sparrow by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Nice shot of a song sparrow


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Eastern Phoebe


----------



## HavToNo

Not sure what type of sparrow this is.




1B4A7457.jpg by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

HavToNo said:


> Not sure what type of sparrow this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1B4A7457.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



Great shot!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

HavToNo said:


> Not sure what type of sparrow this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1B4A7457.jpg by Tim, on Flickr


Nice shot looks like a juvenile song to me @rodbender do you know what it is?


----------



## HavToNo

Thanks Logan. I think you're right. Juveniles are hard to figure out sometimes.


----------



## rodbender

ZombiesniperJr said:


> HavToNo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what type of sparrow this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1B4A7457.jpg by Tim, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot looks like a juvenile song to me @rodbender do you know what it is?
Click to expand...

 I'm with you on Song sparrow


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

HavToNo said:


> Thanks Logan. I think you're right. Juveniles are hard to figure out sometimes.


Yes very hard at times


rodbender said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HavToNo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what type of sparrow this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1B4A7457.jpg by Tim, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot looks like a juvenile song to me @rodbender do you know what it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you on Song sparrow
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Catbird. This is probably the most commonly heard bird in our local marshes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


----------



## rodbender

Savannah Sparrow


----------



## rodbender

Yellow-Rumped Warbler


----------



## rodbender

Downy Woodpecker


----------



## Terrier

A couple +1  of shots of a Striated Pardalote near its burrow on the banks of Mountain River, Tasmania.


----------



## rodbender

Blue-Headed Vireo


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nice pic of a beautiful little bird.


----------



## BrentC

Chicadee by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nice pic Brent. I am seeing more blackcaps, nuthatches and titmouses lately. They are a common winter bird here. A sign summer is over I suppose.


----------



## Terrier

Eastern Spinebill photographed in South Gippsland Victoria, Australia.


----------



## enezdez

coastalconn said:


> Oh, can I play too?  I have a few of the little guys too
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> Chipping Sparrow 10_16 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> House Sparrow in flight by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> House Sparrow in flight 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> Greedy Sparrow 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr




AWESOME SHOTS!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I missed focus on this, but for some reason, it still works for me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Terrier

Red Browed Finch (AKA Firetails) Gippsland Victoria, Australia.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Firetails is a very good name for those. I bet they are really beautiful.


----------



## zombiesniper

Junco by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Tufted Titmouse.

 Nikon D7500 Nikon 300mm f/4  ED-IF AF-S x 1.4  Kenko  Tc


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beautiful shot. Love the background.


----------



## HavToNo

Very nice shot.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks


----------



## HavToNo

A simple sparrow.



1B4A1375.jpg by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Cedar Waxwing.


----------



## baturn

Chestnut-backed Chickadee


----------



## BrentC

baturn said:


> Chestnut-backed Chickadee
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149318



That is nice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Today's Cedar Waxwings

1


 
2


----------



## davidharmier60

baturn said:


> Chestnut-backed Chickadee
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149318


AWESOME picture!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

Few feeding today. Hairy Woodpecker,Tufted Titmouse, Bluejay


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Looks like we have the same birds at this time of year. Only one missing is a chickadee! Nice set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Eastern Bluebird


----------



## baturn

Red Breasted Nuthatch.


----------



## davidharmier60

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Eastern BluebirdView attachment 149627


Now that is one fine looking bird!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

baturn said:


> Red Breasted Nuthatch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 149638


This one too!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn

Thanks. Here's one more.
   Golden Crowned Sparrow
.


----------



## davidharmier60

Beautiful!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Cedar Waxwings

1


 
2


 
3


----------



## snowbear

I just realized I haven't posted here in a long time.

I think they're mad at each other:



DSC_0326.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

I cropped the heck out of this one:



red wing blackbird.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Buntings by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

I posted this Grey Jay yesterday in another thread, but he was so friendly I'll put him here as well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My other half cut our honeysuckle back in the fall but left the old growth to dry in the lattice. It makes it easier to remove in the early spring/late winter. The birds also love using it for cover when it's cold like today : low teens.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Female Woodpecker ( either Hairy or Downy, jury is still out lol )


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Female Hairy Woodpecker
> 
> View attachment 153148



Downy woodpecker.   Small and short beak.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

It has a large white stripe down it's back though. Isn't that a Hairy?


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> It has a large white stripe down it's back though. Isn't that a Hairy?



They both do.  The three ways to tell are beak size (downy smaller), spotted tail (Downy) and overall size with a Hairy being ~1.5x the size of downy.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Ahhh, Thanks!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Female Hairy Woodpecker
> 
> View attachment 153148


you got another shot with the head at a different angle? bill looks longer then what a downy's bill would be.


----------



## BrentC

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Female Hairy Woodpecker
> 
> View attachment 153148
> 
> 
> 
> you got another shot with the head at a different angle? bill looks longer then what a downy's bill would be.
Click to expand...


I don't know but it doesn't look any bigger than this one.




Downy woodpecker by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Female Hairy Woodpecker
> 
> View attachment 153148
> 
> 
> 
> you got another shot with the head at a different angle? bill looks longer then what a downy's bill would be.
Click to expand...


No, sorry. I deleted all the others after I posted that one.


----------



## PJcam

This is a great thread.


----------



## rodbender

Dark Eyed Junco


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The lighting and background are perfect in that RB.


----------



## rodbender

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The lighting and background are perfect in that RB.


 Thanks


----------



## zombiesniper

Snow Bunting by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Such a beautiful little bird. Great pic!


----------



## PJcam

Fantastic shot, beautiful bird.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Carolina Wren. I love watching these little fellows.


----------



## baturn

Very nice! It would be fun to play with the second in LR to maybe brighten and whiten a little.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

baturn said:


> Very nice! It would be fun to play with the second in LR to maybe brighten and whiten a little.



Thank you! I rarely do anything with LR. Guess I should since I am paying for it, huh? I usually just do minor edits with Camera Raw.


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Carolina Wren. I love watching these little fellows.
> 
> View attachment 153471 View attachment 153472




Nice.  Never seen these guys before.  I'm guessing about the size of a sparrow?  I think we do get them here, if I remember correctly I think I saw one of Logan's captures.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

BrentC said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Wren. I love watching these little fellows.
> 
> View attachment 153471 View attachment 153472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Never seen these guys before.  I'm guessing about the size of a sparrow?  I think we do get them here, if I remember correctly I think I saw one of Logan's captures.
Click to expand...


Thanks ! They are just a little smaller than a house sparrow. Their colors remind me of fall ( which I really like! ).


----------



## PJcam

@Dean_Gretsch 

Nice shots.  Lovely little birds Dean


----------



## Ferrarimx5

Did I identify this one correctly?
European Starling?


----------



## Parkersdad

Not my best but my most recent


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

Last weekend I was in Federsee, Baden Würtemberg, Germany and I made 2 little bird shots, take a look:



Bearded reedling by Kiss Leon, on Flickr



Bearded reedling by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Last weekend I was in Federsee, Baden Würtemberg, Germany and I made 2 little bird shots, take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearded reedling by Kiss Leon, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearded reedling by Kiss Leon, on Flickr




Cute bird.  Nice shots.  I assume the male is the one with the beard?


----------



## PJcam

Fantastic pictures

You confirm the bird as a bearded reedling, is this also called the bearded tit. They come to the UK in autumn. 

Bearded Tit Bird Facts | Panurus Biarmicus - The RSPB

Great shots


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

Both have the beard (its that tiny hump beneath the beak), the upper one is the female, the male has those black "mustages". They are so cute!


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

Yes, it's the same piece.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

The black redstart
Male



The black redstart (Phoenicurus ochruros) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr

and the female



The black redstart (Phoenicurus ochruros) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

Common Chaffinch (Fringilla coelebs)



Common Chaffinch (Fringilla coelebs by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

My favorite small bird image:
Eurasian blue tit (Cyanistes caeruleus)



Eurasian blue tit (Cyanistes caeruleus) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beautiful shots!


----------



## BrentC

First for me




Tufted Titmouse by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Tufted Titmouse by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

BrentC said:


> First for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tufted Titmouse by Brent Cameron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tufted Titmouse by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Great shots these from la salle?


----------



## BrentC

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> First for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tufted Titmouse by Brent Cameron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tufted Titmouse by Brent Cameron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots these from la salle?
Click to expand...


Yeah,  Had a great day yesterday.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Those are much better than the " firsts " I get! I was sure there had to be some near you. Congrats!


----------



## PJcam

Great shots, stunning.


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 F4 beercan, Portra 400. Used pop up flash. Hey, I wasn't shooting birds that day but what the heck...

Bishops Weaver


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## PJcam

Nice shot Dean


----------



## PJcam

jcdeboever said:


> Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 F4 beercan, Portra 400. Used pop up flash. Hey, I wasn't shooting birds that day but what the heck...
> 
> Bishops Weaver
> View attachment 154099



That is a lovely bird, so colourful, I have never seen one of these.

Great shot.


----------



## jcdeboever

PJcam said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 F4 beercan, Portra 400. Used pop up flash. Hey, I wasn't shooting birds that day but what the heck...
> 
> Bishops Weaver
> View attachment 154099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lovely bird, so colourful, I have never seen one of these.
> 
> Great shot.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## BrentC

Cardinal by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## PJcam

Lovely shot Brent


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beautiful colors and detail. I haven't been able to get a sharply focused cardinal this year so far.


----------



## BrentC

PJcam said:


> Lovely shot Brent





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Beautiful colors and detail. I haven't been able to get a sharply focused cardinal this year so far.



Thanks guys.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 154124


Nice shot of the  Song sparrow still waiting to see them again here.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you sir! He/she was just singing away too. I heard it long before I saw it.


----------



## bulldurham

Blue Gray Gnat Catcher, Butterbutt, Female Painted Bunting and a Cardinal


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That gnat catcher is a beautifully but simply colored little bird.


----------



## davidharmier60

Agree! The gnat catcher is an understated beautiful bird!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

Today's small bird

[url=https://flic.kr/p/21TPySu]
	

Marsh tit (Poecile palustris) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shot.


----------



## rodbender

Blue Gray Gnatcatcher (Florida)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Splish Splash


----------



## jcdeboever

Black capped chickadee. Huge crop


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

From last year. 


Savannah sparrow by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

Camouflaging like a pro!




The Eurasian treecreeper by Kiss Leon, on Flickr




The Eurasian treecreeper by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Camouflaging like a pro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eurasian treecreeper by Kiss Leon, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eurasian treecreeper by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


Great shots!


----------



## rodbender

Downy Woodpecker


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Very nice! You even have a watercolor background.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

American Robin


----------



## jcdeboever

Big crops

1. Black Capped Chickadee


 

2. Song Sparrow?


----------



## rodbender

Northern Parula (Florida)


----------



## Jeff G

Being a bit of a newbie here, I am blown away by the photos in this thread. some gorgeous work. I am in awe of your knowledge of the subject matter and the skills in which you capture them. I really need to get out and get some photos.


----------



## davidharmier60

As much as I would like to I don't believe I could ever post half as good of pics as you guys!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

See what I mean? Pitiful picture!


----------



## Jeff G

Now I know why you guys say the little birds are hard to capture, the little buggers never stop moving! Was hoping for something a bit sharper but I guess I gotta start somewhere. At least you guys inspired me to get off my backside and try. 




Little Bird 1 by Jeff G on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Couple from when I had the sigma 150-600mm, don`t miss the weight though.




Full Song by Dave, on Flickr





Male Sparrow by Dave, on Flickr






Who you looking at by Dave, on Flickr





Take the Shot by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## BrentC

Fujidave said:


> Couple from when I had the sigma 150-600mm, don`t miss the weight though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Song by Dave, on Flickr



Great set but that first one is stunning!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff15

Great Spotted Woodpecker


----------



## davidharmier60

How do y'all get so close? Or do you have super cameras that let you crop?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15

Do you mean this close ????


----------



## Fujidave

BrentC said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple from when I had the sigma 150-600mm, don`t miss the weight though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Song by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great set but that first one is stunning!
Click to expand...


Thank you, the sigma was great for a time.


----------



## Jeff15

I don't miss the weight of my old Nikon 500mm................................


----------



## Braineack

davidharmier60 said:


> How do y'all get so close? Or do you have super cameras that let you crop?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I dunno what your problem is, this was taken at 70mm:




Blue Jay by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60

MAYBE I could sit in the garage. My Sister puts birdfood out on the driveway. As I type this I can see a Blue Jay on a tree limb out the window.  But should I attempt to get out there with a camera it would be gone in a flash. And shooting through the window won't do. Because it's double panes and dirty on the inside.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

I was using a makeshift blind to shoot the above.  the only thing the bird could see was the lens sticking out of canvas.  there was food just below that limb that was positions purposefully; all the birds were landing right on it, then jumping down to feed.

 This guy flew down just as I was getting setup and didnt have a chance to zoom in yet.  it's heavily cropped.

here's the sequence at 6fps:


----------



## davidharmier60

Ok. That gives me a few ideas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

The European serin (Serinus serinus)
It is a very nice looking yellow singing bird. It's the smallest European species of the family of finches and it's closely related to the canary.



The European serin (Serinus serinus) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

The European robin (Erithacus rubecula)
It was a rainy day...



The European robin (Erithacus rubecula) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

The fieldfare (Turdus pilaris)
Just catches a snail



The fieldfare (Turdus pilaris) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I think he is complaining about the cold rain too


----------



## Jeff G

Not entirely sure what it is but he sure was active, had a bugger of a time getting this shot.




unknown bird by Jeff G, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

Jeff G said:


> Not entirely sure what it is but he sure was active, had a bugger of a time getting this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unknown bird by Jeff G, on Flickr



Nice shot.  Black Phoebe.


----------



## Jeff G

Thanks Brent!


----------



## Jeff G

Found this one while digging through my old files.




HB1 by Jeff G, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Definitely a " little " bird.


----------



## rodbender

Female Cardinal


----------



## Jeff G

Wow!


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## BrentC

White-breasted Nuthatch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

LTT




Long Tailed Tit by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I think this may be the first time I have seen one of these. Interesting little bird and nice photo.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Lots of nice things going on in this one.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## smoke665

Fujidave said:


> LTT



Very nice, great details. and colors.


----------



## smoke665

@Jeff15, nice set. The clarity and colors are fantastic.


----------



## Fujidave

smoke665 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> LTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, great details. and colors.
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## DarkShadow

Song Sparrow



DSC_6261 by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Black-Capped Chickadee



DSC_5620-Edit-1 by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Really love the gravel background in the song sparrow shot @DarkShadow


----------



## Jeff G

That Song Sparrow is so crisp you can even see what's in his mouth, Awesome!


----------



## DarkShadow

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Really love the gravel background in the song sparrow shot @DarkShadow


Thanks.I like the gravel to.


Jeff G said:


> That Song Sparrow is so crisp you can even see what's in his mouth, Awesome!


Thanks


----------



## Jeff15

Song Sparrow, we do not get those on this side of the pond.............


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Jeff15 said:


> Song Sparrow, we do not get those on this side of the pond.............



They have the most beautiful song.


----------



## DarkShadow

Grackle



DSC_6404-Edit-1 by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

David, that grackle is awesome!

Jeff, I swear you must leave a trail of birdseed everywhere you go to see so many different birds! Nice pic.


----------



## baturn

RWB


----------



## Jeff G

Nice pair Brian!


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, I think it's about time you upgrade your camera, I just cant take all of these blurry images you keep posting!  

Seriously, another keeper!


----------



## oxmav3rickxo

American Robin by Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Female Chaffinch


----------



## Peeb

Robin by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Female Brambling


----------



## Tony744

northern cardinal


----------



## Jeff15

Reed Bunting


----------



## DarkShadow

Jeff G said:


> David, that grackle is awesome!
> Thanks
> Jeff, I swear you must leave a trail of birdseed everywhere you go to see so many different birds! Nice pic.


----------



## zulu42

Awesome photos, guys. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jeff15

I do carry bird food, you have to pay them.


----------



## DarkShadow

Cardinal from yesterday morning.



DSC_6527-Edit-1 by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Nice one David.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks.


----------



## Tony744

Robin


----------



## Peeb

Nest building by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Tony, that robin has the "You talking to me" look. 

Peeb, love that you captured all of that irridescence.


----------



## Tony744

Yeah, he does. Thanks


----------



## Tony744

Peeb, the color on that grackle is amazing.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Blue tit 




Blue tit re-do 3-2283 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

Male Chaffinch




Male Chaffinch by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84

European Robin




Robin by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Mark another nice batch, my favorite has to be the European Robin.


----------



## Jeff15

Blue tit


----------



## Jeff15

Wren


----------



## Jeff15

*Singing Robin



 *


----------



## Jeff15

*Greylag Goose



 *


----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, you are on a serious  roll. Nice additions.


----------



## Jeff15

Yes I am..........................


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Palm Warbler



2 Yellow-rumped Warbler



3 Northern Rough-winged Swallow


----------



## Jeff15

Excellent shooting.........


----------



## birdbonkers84

Jeff G said:


> Mark another nice batch, my favorite has to be the European Robin.


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jeff G

Dean, I really like #2 quite a bit. I don't  know if it's  the general composition, the stringy bits on the tree or the warbler itself, but this one really draws me in.  The other two aren't to shabby either.


----------



## Tony744

They're all great shots, but I thing #1 is my favorite.


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## Jeff15

Female Pheasant having a shake


----------



## CherylL

I am not a birder disclaimer.  My longest lens is the 85mm.  An almost BIF shot?



Happy Earth Day by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Female Yellowhammer


----------



## rodbender

White Throated Sparrow


----------



## Jeff15

Water Rail


----------



## Jeff15

Great Spotted Woodpecker


----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, the Water Rail looks like a model strutting down the catwalk.


----------



## BrentC

Tree Creeper, a first for me.




Tree Creeper by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

Downy Woodpecker by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## Jeff15

Female Chaffinch


----------



## Jeff G

Nice one Jeff, great angle on this one.


----------



## DarkShadow

Tree Swallow

 Red-Winged Blackbird


----------



## Jeff G

David, the Swallow is gorgeous! amazing color, very regal looking.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff15

Jackdaw


----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, gotta love that pimp strut your jackdaw has going on. nice photo.


----------



## Jeff15

Bullfinch


----------



## amj

Wonderful chain with awesome postings!!
Truly, the small but colourful inhabitants are a pleasure to spot, click & watch....


----------



## amj

Here are a few I clicked in last few weeks ...


----------



## amj

Missed the names. Monash while nesting..  & Streaked spider hunter.


----------



## amj

Fire tufted barbet


----------



## amj

Green magpie


----------



## Jeff15

Lovely images...................


----------



## Jeff15

Female Tufted Duck


----------



## amj

Thank Jeff!


----------



## amj

Silver breasted Broadbill


----------



## amj

Crimson head woodpecker


----------



## BrentC

amj said:


> Crimson head woodpeckerView attachment 156908



Are you in South Asia?   Never seen the birds you are posting before and trying to place location.


----------



## Jeff G

amj, Really nice batch of photos.

Jeff, nice duck ya got there.


----------



## Jeff15

Bullfinch


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15

Female Tufted Duck


----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, really like the one on the iron hanger.


----------



## Peeb

Crow


----------



## DarkShadow

Tree Swallow


----------



## Jeff15

Wren


----------



## Jeff15

Magpie


----------



## baturn

Random selection from a couple of days ago.


1. Golden Crowned Sparrow




2. Brewer's Blackbird




3. Golden Crowned Sparrow


----------



## DarkShadow

Tree Swallow again


----------



## amj

BrentC said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson head woodpeckerView attachment 156908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in South Asia?   Never seen the birds you are posting before and trying to place location.
Click to expand...


Yes Brent, I am in Malaysia.


----------



## amj

Wren Pygmy babler


----------



## amj

Red headed bee eater


----------



## amj

Red napped flower pecker


----------



## amj

Banded kingfisher


----------



## Jeff15

Great tit


----------



## Jeff15

Reed Bunting


----------



## Jeff15

Male Chaffinch


----------



## BrentC

amj said:


> View attachment 157066 Banded kingfisher



I'm a big fan of kingfishers and seen many types in ph0tos but I think this is the first time i have seen a banded.  Very cool.


----------



## amj

BrentC said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157066 Banded kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of kingfishers and seen many types in ph0tos but I think this is the first time i have seen a banded.  Very cool.
Click to expand...


Thanx Brent. I share the fondness for Kingfishers too & am fortunate to have captured a few diverse types....


----------



## amj

Rufus backed kingfisher


----------



## amj

Black napped Kingfisher


----------



## amj

Rufus kingfisher


----------



## amj

White collared kingfisher


----------



## Tony744

Grackle


----------



## BrentC

amj said:


> View attachment 157079 White collared kingfisher



Unfortunately we only get the Belted Kingfisher where I am.  Very nice set of shots.


----------



## DarkShadow

Half time intermission announcement,butt kicking bird thread keep clicking keep the thread ticking carry on out,.


----------



## DarkShadow

Bank Swallow


----------



## amj

a pair more of these little beauties...


----------



## amj

long tail broadbill


----------



## amj

a spider hunter


----------



## DawnInCal

This robin is my first photo post to TPF.  Figured now was as good a time as any to get my feet wet.    Also, I've very much enjoyed going through all of the photos posted here - such beautiful work by all of you.


----------



## DarkShadow

Tree Swallow this morning


----------



## HavToNo

Two fantastic shots amj


----------



## amj

Thanx buddy!


----------



## RowdyRay

Cardinal. Chased this one around all last weekend. It would come into the yard. Calling. No matter how quiet I would sneak out, it flew off. As soon as I went back inside, it was back. Taunting me. 

Not the shot I had envisioned, but I'll take it......For now.


----------



## Jeff15

Female Blackbird


----------



## Jeff15

Duck in a flap


----------



## BrentC

Downy Woodpecker by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## amj

Beautiful frame! Could this be a juvi?


----------



## Jeff15

Robin


----------



## BrentC

amj said:


> Beautiful frame! Could this be a juvi?



Thank you.  It's possible but may be too early yet for young ones.


----------



## Jeff15

Tree Creeper


----------



## Jeff15

Tree Creeper


----------



## snowbear

How about a big bird and a few little ones?  These are outside the office.



DSC_1506.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1503.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Jay


----------



## amj

Red headed trogan


----------



## amj

Yellow rumped flycatcher


----------



## amj




----------



## Jeff15

Long tail tit


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## davidharmier60

Common Sparrow


----------



## bulldurham

Yellow Throat Warbler


----------



## bulldurham

Eastern King Bird


----------



## HavToNo

House finch.



1B4A4421 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Jay


----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, Really like the markings on this Jay, I know it seems strange considering how many stunningly colorful birds are in this thread, but for some reason this one catches my attention.


----------



## amj

Black eared babler


----------



## amj

A flycatcher


----------



## amj

Grey heron with her catch


----------



## rodbender

Palm Warbler


----------



## rodbender

Yellow Warbler


----------



## BrentC

Female Red Crossbill




Female Red Crossbill by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

Pine Siskin




Pine Siskin by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

Male Red Crossbill




Male Red Crossbill by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## amj

Brent, absolutely fantastic captures!!
I am getting more & more tempted to plan a birding trip towards your neighbourhood


----------



## Jeff15

Pheasant


----------



## BrentC

Yellow-rumped Warbler




Yellow-rumped Warbler by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

Yellow Warbler




Yellow Warbler by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

Eastern Kingbird




Eastern Kingfisher by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Bullfinch


----------



## Jeff15

Starling


----------



## DarkShadow

immature Male Red-Winged Blackbird


----------



## davidharmier60

Female Cardinal


----------



## BrentC

davidharmier60 said:


> Female CardinalView attachment 157559



I believe that is a male cowbird.


----------



## davidharmier60

Hmph. I thought I saw a male Cardinal strutting about these the other day.
But it's entirely possible I'm wrong. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

yep thats a cowbird alright.


----------



## DarkShadow

This is a female Cardinal


----------



## DarkShadow

Tree Swallow.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

amj said:


> View attachment 157477 Grey heron with her catch


Nice shot. where are you located? thats not a grey heron looks like possibly a Indian pond heron.


----------



## davidharmier60

What a capture!


DarkShadow said:


> Tree Swallow.View attachment 157562


----------



## BrentC

American Robin by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

davidharmier60 said:


> What a capture!
> 
> 
> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Swallow.View attachment 157562
Click to expand...

Thank you David.


----------



## Jeff15

Singing Robin


----------



## Jeff15

Female Chaffinch


----------



## BrentC

Jeff15 said:


> Singing Robin
> 
> View attachment 157645




Please ship a box of your little Robin across to us.


----------



## Jeff15

Nuthatch feeding


----------



## Jeff15

Male Chaffinch


----------



## amj

A falcon


----------



## amj

Pair of spotted owlets


----------



## BrentC

amj said:


> View attachment 158062 A falcon



What kind of falcon is that?


----------



## BrentC

Female Baltimore Oriole by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Female Baltimore Oriole by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## amj

BrentC said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158062 A falcon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of falcon is that?
Click to expand...


Collard Falconet 
It’s one of the smaller ones found around here in Malaysia.


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## rodbender

American Red Start


----------



## Jeff15

Nice image, wish we had these on my side of the pond...


----------



## Jeff15

Male Chaffinch


----------



## zombiesniper

Dunlins by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Blackbird


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Tree Swallow


----------



## Jeff G

Dean, he's a looker.


----------



## Jeff15

Swallow...


----------



## Jeff G

Swallows are just so danged streamlined! Nice one Jeff.


----------



## amj

Red Bearded Bee eater


----------



## amj

Black browed Barbet


----------



## Jeff G

AMJ, these are awesome!


----------



## Jeff15

Some beautiful birds....


----------



## Jeff15

Brambling


----------



## amj

Jeff G said:


> awesome!





Jeff G said:


> AMJ, these are awesome!



Thanx Jeff G


----------



## amj

Jeff15 said:


> Some beautiful birds....



Thanx  Jeff. This part of globe is full of these tiny colourful birds!


----------



## Jeff15

Thanx Jeff. This part of globe is full of these tiny colourful birds! 

Lucky you....


----------



## Fujidave

A few days ago, using the XC 50-230mm


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## Jeff15

Blue tit


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

I never seen smaller bird than this



Common firecrest (Regulus ignicapilla) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr




Common firecrest (Regulus ignicapilla) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

2 different Tree Swallow individuals :

1


 
2


----------



## NellsPhoto

Black Capped Chickadee


----------



## zulu42

Western Kingbird



 





Black-chinned hummingbird


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I believe this fits the description of " little bird "


----------



## amj

Jeff15 said:


> Blue tit
> 
> View attachment 158493



This one is awesome!!


----------



## amj

Banded woodpecker


----------



## bulldurham

Blue Jay


----------



## RowdyRay

Song sparrow on a dreary day.


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Fujidave

Think most of the birds are hiding, so two old ones from me.

1 Robin


 

2  Blue Tit


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Goldfinches

1


 
2


----------



## Terrier

A Grey Fantail shows how he got his name.



 
Mr and Mrs Superb Fairy Wren




Bath time for the Silvereyes.


----------



## Lorrilia

My is a dunnit. Commonly know has a hedge sparrow. Caught it yesterday.


----------



## Terrier

Playing with a male "Superb" and his reflection...…I actually prefer the image rotated 180.


----------



## Jeff15

Fly Catcher


----------



## Lorrilia

Took this robin by mistake but glad I did


----------



## jcdeboever

Jeff15 said:


> Fly Catcher
> 
> View attachment 159141



Dirty sensor


----------



## Jeff15

Ringed Plover


----------



## davidharmier60

Wish I'd had my camera. A beautiful red Cardinal was up on the wire in the Sun. 
At least I have the picture in my head.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15

Spotted Flycatcher


----------



## Peeb

Sparrow?



small bird- Pawhuska Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Lorrilia

Read warbler 



Read bunting


----------



## Jeff15

This pie is mine, all mine


----------



## Jeff15

Juvenile Blue Tit


----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, Love the pose!


----------



## Terrier

Scarlet Robin (Tasmania) male and female.


----------



## Peeb

Same location as my entry a few posts earlier, but different day.  Same breed and/or bird??



Bird in the front yard by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Terrier said:


> Scarlet Robin (Tasmania) male and female.



Cute little guy! 



Peeb said:


> Same location as my entry a few posts earlier, but different day.  Same breed and/or bird??


Peeb, you need a couple more old posts out front! Another nice shot.


----------



## Breezy85

I wish I could capture a photo of this bird we keep seeing flying around our porch. It looks like some kind of blue jay but not as blue. I'm not sure what it is but it's too quick to get a picture.


----------



## Jeff G

Neighborhood Mockingbird.....and boy does he mock!




mocking bird by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Jeff G  I love their eyes. Very dramatic.


----------



## Peeb

Robin in a tree by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


----------



## Peeb

Chillin' in the tree



Bird in a tree by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, Have you been in the laboratory working on cloning experiments?


----------



## Jeff15

Jeff, Have you been in the laboratory working on cloning experiments? 

...I must confess, yes this is a fake. My one and only experiment ......


----------



## Lorrilia

Chaffinch


----------



## Jeff15

Swallow


----------



## Jeff15

Pied Wagtail


----------



## RowdyRay

Swallow. I'll have more when I get some time to edit them.


----------



## Terrier

New Holland Honeyeaters,



 



 
A Little Wattlebird and New Holland.


----------



## Lorrilia

Gold finch


----------



## Terrier

Lorrilia said:


> Gold finch View attachment 159750



These little birds are well travelled, they were introduced into Tasmania last century and have flourished. I regularly see them splashing around in the river, sometimes sharing the tub with the Silvereyes,


----------



## Jeff15

Gold Finch


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## Lorrilia

Haven't seen one of them for a while. lovely shot Geff


----------



## baturn

Red Breasted Nuthatch


----------



## baturn

Juvenile Dark Eyed Junco
maybe?


----------



## BrentC

Peeb said:


> Sparrow?
> 
> 
> 
> small bird- Pawhuska Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr




Not a sparrow, a young Eastern Phoebe perhaps?


----------



## Peeb

BrentC said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparrow?
> 
> 
> 
> small bird- Pawhuska Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a sparrow, a young Eastern Phoebe perhaps?
Click to expand...

That looks right, now that you mention it- thanks!


----------



## Terrier

Masked Lapwing (Plover) chicks living dangerously at Steve Irwins Australia Zoo.


----------



## RowdyRay

Grackle.


----------



## Jeff G

Nice.


----------



## Jeff15

Young Nuthatch


----------



## amj

Banded Kingfisher


----------



## Jeff G

Great shot!


----------



## Jeff15

Yes, very nice shot...


----------



## Jeff15

Young Starling


----------



## amj

Yellow rump flycatcher


----------



## amj

Crimson Sunbird


----------



## Jeff G

I am always amazed at the sheer variety of birds out there. Very nice.


----------



## amj

Thanx Jeff.
First one is from Malaysia while the sunbird was shot in India.


----------



## Jeff15

Lovely images.....


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

The eurasian wren (Troglodytes troglodytes) by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Love that pose.


----------



## waday




----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

nice ambiance


----------



## amj

Roufus back kingfisher...


----------



## Jeff G

That beak looks like an after market add on.    Beautiful shot.


----------



## Jeff15

Robin


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, that Robin is awesome!


----------



## UFLGator

Barn swallow (I believe) that I captured on a recent trip to South Dakota.



 

-UFLGator


----------



## Jeff G

I'm amazed anyone can get a nice shot like that of a swallow, they are so spastic in the air.


----------



## Jeff15

Jeff, that Robin is awesome! 

Thanks...........


----------



## UFLGator

Jeff G said:


> I'm amazed anyone can get a nice shot like that of a swallow, they are so spastic in the air.



I got several in focus with less appealing wing positions, and of course several more that were too soft for my liking.

Shot with Nikon D810, Nikon 200-500mm lens, 500iso, f11, 1/1000 shutter speed.


----------



## Jeff15

Swallow


----------



## Jeff15

Swallow


----------



## Jeff15

Swallow


----------



## greybeard

sparrow on pole


----------



## Jeff15

Swallow


----------



## amj

Sunbird


----------



## amj

A falcon with his kill


----------



## amj

Roufus kingfisher taking off...


----------



## Squa7ch2112

Not your typical tight head shot, but I'm pleased with the results.

Canon 7D
Canon 300mm f/4L IS USM + 1.4x III @420mm
1/500 sec at f/5.6, ISO 1600


----------



## Jeff15

Magpie


----------



## Jeff15

Starling


----------



## Jeff15

Sparrow


----------



## Jeff15

Chaffinch


----------



## Fujidave

Knowone puts Batman on the wall by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Wanna Cherp by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Robin by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Eye eye Batman by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Hi Batman by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Great Tit by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Great Tit Cherp by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Great Tit by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Having a Sing by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Hold on by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Batman by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Female Sparrow by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Back shot by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Nice Profile by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Female Sparrow by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Goldfinch by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Sunbathing by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Look by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Dont Cherp at Me by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

AH Thats where it is by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Blue Tit Watch by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Get my Good Side by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Blue Tit by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

You Looking at ME by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Pied Wagtail by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Robin by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Robin by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Pied Wagtail by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Pied Wagtail by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Sunbathing Robin by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Pied Wagtail by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

ROBIN by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Side View Robin by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Robin by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Robin by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Sparrow by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

@451mm hand held





Pied Wagtail by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Singing Robin


----------



## Jeff15

Eagle


----------



## Tony744

Northern mockingbird





blue jay


----------



## greybeard

Little_Birds_on_a_wire by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay

Mrs. Oriole


----------



## Jeff15

Juvenile Robin


----------



## RowdyRay

Mr. & Mrs. Cardinal


----------



## Jeff G

scruffy bluejay by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




motley bluejay by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## randyphotoforum




----------



## amj

Roufus woodpecker


----------



## Terrier

Yellow Throated Honeyeater endemic to Tasmania. Known locally as "Green Jackets".


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I thought this was a type of Vireo at first, but believe it to be a type of flycatcher instead now. Any ideas?


----------



## amj

Banded Broadbill


----------



## amj

View attachment 161921 Banded Broadbill


----------



## amj

Yellow napped woodpecker


----------



## RowdyRay

Sparrow with a snack. Looks like a Daddy Long legs spider.


----------



## zombiesniper

Alder Flycatcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

You got a really nice one there, ZS.


----------



## amj

zombiesniper said:


> Alder Flycatcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Great shot!! Flawless bokeh!


----------



## zombiesniper

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15

Female Yellowhammer


----------



## shadowlands

Not in the wild, but... the baby mocking bird was rescued by my wife and I. He's now living the dream, in the wild and healthy. The peach face lovebird is my pet "Peppa".


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## Jeff15

Juvenile Robin


----------



## Jeff15

Very young Robin


----------



## Jeff15

Male Chaffinch


----------



## Jeff G

Fat little bird!  Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Jeff15

Sharing lunch


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## amj




----------



## amj

A little falcon


----------



## Jeff15

Its very nice............


----------



## Jeff15

Nuthatch


----------



## Jeff15

Male Chaffinch


----------



## jcdeboever

Bishops Weaver. XP2, 50-140, huge crop


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## baturn

Kingfisher in the Rain


----------



## greybeard

Sparrow on the ball




Sparrow on a ball by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr

Sparrow on a rail



Sparrow on a rail by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Female Yellowhammer


----------



## greybeard

Snagged this one today.  He was hanging out by the trash can.



Brown Sparrow by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

I could not resist this little guy


----------



## Jeff15

Normally I never photograph birds on feeders but this Greenfinch is such a rare visitor to our garden I had to get this.


----------



## Jeff15

Blue tit


----------



## greybeard

Jeff15 said:


> I could not resist this little guy
> View attachment 163385


Nice shot, love the gold throat


----------



## BrentC

Gray Catbird




Gray Catbird by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## greybeard

Ruffling his feathers




Sparrow-2 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Windy Blue tit


----------



## Jeff G

Wow, looks like fur instead of feathers. Cool shot Jeff.


----------



## Jeff15

Female Yellowhammer


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Cedar Waxwings

1 


 
2


----------



## greybeard

Having a snack





sparrows facing eachother by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




sparrows facing eachother-2 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




sparrows single by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## greybeard

Stuck on a window screen.



bird on a window screen-2-2 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Greefinch


----------



## Jeff15

Young Goldfinch


----------



## Jeff15

Fluffy Blue tit


----------



## Jeff15

Coal tit


----------



## greybeard

On a wire




BIRD ON A WIRE 3 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The Mockingbirds have such intense eyes, don't they @greybeard ? I also like the bird on the screen. New pose I hadn't seen!


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## Jeff15

Coal tit


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## Jeff15

Robin


----------



## Jeff15

Nuthatch


----------



## Terrier

The Tasmanian Yellow Tipped form of Striated Pardalote.


----------



## Jeff15

British Robin


----------



## amj




----------



## amj

Long tail Parakeet


----------



## amj

Lineated Barbet


----------



## amj

Pacific Swallow


----------



## amj

Black capped kingfisher


----------



## amj

Chestnut capped Bee eater


----------



## greybeard

flock of starlings-n-2 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr

flock of starlings


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Attack Mode...




 

...Ruby Crowned Kinglet


----------



## baturn

Bushtit.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Looks like your dry spell is over! That is beautiful!


----------



## greybeard

Little Birds in a tree by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




Little Birds in a tree-3 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Looks like they are waiting for a freshly washed car to drive by.    Nice shots Tom.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Eastern Bluebird


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I missed focus because the bird flew away as I snapped. but I liked the feather flair, lol.


----------



## Jeff G

Still a cool pic Dean, good call.


----------



## Terrier

A Welcome Swallow giving me "the look".


----------



## Jeff G

Yep, that's  the look alright.


----------



## Jeff15

Some very good images.....


----------



## Jeff15

British Robin


----------



## Jeff G

Nice one, he does look British!


----------



## Jeff15

How do British look then.....??????


----------



## Jeff G

Quite a bit like your robin!


----------



## Jeff15

They all look the same over here.........


----------



## Jeff G

Over here they look like batmans sidekick!


----------



## Jeff15

Over here they look like batmans sidekick

NICE ONE


----------



## Jeff15

Nuthatch


----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, the nuthatch shot is awesome! Love that pose.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

One of the few birds that look the same as ours Jeff. Nice one.


----------



## Jeff15

Thanks guys....


----------



## greybeard

baturn said:


> Bushtit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 165532


This would make a nice post card.


----------



## amj

Bee eater grabbing her meal...


----------



## markjwyatt

Poor baby bird by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Very nice shooting...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## shadowlands

My pets!!! Peppa & Paco!!! Peach Faced Lovebird and Dutch Blue Lovebird.


----------



## markjwyatt

bird by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## mriddick00

Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Scott Whaley

My wife took this one while in Africa in January.


----------



## Jeff15

Male Chaffinch


----------



## zulu42

Cedar Waxwing


----------



## amj




----------



## amj

Indian roller


----------



## amj




----------



## amj

Red capped ibis


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Red Winged Blackbird



 

Blue Jay


----------



## Jeff15

Robin


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Your Robins are more beautiful than ours, Jeff, but after this winter, ours are the most beautiful bird I have seen this week


----------



## RowdyRay

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Your Robins are more beautiful than ours, Jeff, but after this winter, ours are the most beautiful bird I have seen this week



Couldn't agree more. The most common and boring bird around these parts. But....to hear them chirping and singing is music to my ears. Spring HAS to be around the corner!


----------



## Scott Whaley

Here's a threesom from Thanksgiving.


----------



## RowdyRay

Scott Whaley said:


> Here's a threesom from Thanksgiving. View attachment 170153



Wrong Forum. Those are birds of a completely different feather!


----------



## sammiehayley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammiehayley

Hello


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammiehayley

Kinda new here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay

You don't say.....


----------



## sammiehayley

Lol I sure need all the help I can get [emoji3526]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

amj said:


> View attachment 169792 Red capped ibis


This is the Little bird Thread, this is a little bit big for this thread. This Thread is made because it is a challenge to shoot little birds. 



Scott Whaley said:


> Here's a threesom from Thanksgiving. View attachment 170153


This don´t belongs to nature photography, dead birds are not nature...



sammiehayley said:


> View attachment 170154
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You posted in the wrong Thread. Look at the main page, there are a lot of different themes that you can choose.


----------



## DarkShadow

One today from my new Tamron 100-400mm.
Black-Capped Chickadee


----------



## amj

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Thread



Agree with you LK.


----------



## amj

Red billed Lieothrix


----------



## amj

Yellow Tit


----------



## amj

White Eye


----------



## Jeff15

Jay


----------



## Jeff15

Long tail tit


----------



## DarkShadow

Lady Cardinal.


----------



## DarkShadow

Black-Capped Chickadee.


----------



## zombiesniper

Bark at the moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Monk Parakeets.


----------



## Tony744

Eastern bluebird


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## Photo Lady

love this thread... awesome shots.. love all the birds..


----------



## DarkShadow

The two Finches on the pine is a great shot.


----------



## Jeff15

Hungry Bullfinch (male)


----------



## Photo Lady

DarkShadow said:


> The two Finches on the pine is a great shot.


thank you.. i watched this pair make a nest.. and they sing beautiful


----------



## Photo Lady

a couple more little feathered friends


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> View attachment 169791


What kind is this and location..gorgeous bird and gorgeous shot


----------



## Jeff15

Dunnock


----------



## Photo Lady

I took a couple of little bird shots today..


----------



## Jeff15

Chaffinch


----------



## Photo Lady

What do you do when they won't look at you..lol


----------



## Jeff15

Long tail tit


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Long tail tit
> 
> View attachment 170606


oh so beautiful


----------



## LRLala

Do doves count?


----------



## Photo Lady

LRLala said:


> Do doves count?View attachment 170663


why not... awesome shot !!...wow you sure have alot of doves in one spot..


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> What do you do when they won't look at you..lolView attachment 170603


WoW! Just beautiful colors/great detail! When I see a shot like that (back to me, sitting there thinking) I think it adds wonder because I always wonder what's on their mind. Good job I say!


----------



## Jeff15

Goldfinch


----------



## K9Kirk

I liked your cardinal pic so much I put it up for pic of the month, the way the light hit that bird and showed off his color just grabbed me. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Jeff15

Long tail tit


----------



## RowdyRay

Photo Lady said:


> What do you do when they won't look at you..lolView attachment 170603



If I had a nickel for every one of these shots, I'd be rich. Lol. Great shot, BTW.


----------



## Photo Lady

RowdyRay said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do when they won't look at you..lolView attachment 170603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a nickel for every one of these shots, I'd be rich. Lol. Great shot, BTW.
Click to expand...

thank you...


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Long tail tit
> 
> View attachment 170729


omg so beautiful... and such a beautiful photo


----------



## K9Kirk

Nice! Pics of the little chubby ones crack me up! They seem comical to me.


----------



## RowdyRay

FINALLY got a decent shot of a male cardinal. No branches or leaves in the way.


----------



## Tony744

Tufted titmouse


----------



## Photo Lady

RowdyRay said:


> FINALLY got a decent shot of a male cardinal. No branches or leaves in the way.
> wow great photo!


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Tufted titmouse
> beautiful..never saw one before


----------



## RowdyRay

@Jeff15. Your robins may be more colorful, but I'm happy our boring ones are here. And not standing on snow. Spring is here!


----------



## Photo Lady

RowdyRay said:


> @Jeff15. Your robins may be more colorful, but I'm happy our boring ones are here. And not standing on snow. Spring is here!
> Nice fluffy robin,,glad they are here too~


----------



## bulldurham

Eastern Towhee


----------



## Photo Lady

A little guy..


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 170884


Beautiful Zulu


----------



## Tony744

American robin






Eastern wood-pewee


----------



## Photo Lady

beautiful .. love especially the Eastern wood-pewee.. i have never seen one.. but i will be looking..


----------



## Tony744

Thanks.  I had no idea what it was until I matched it up in the field guide I keep handy.


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Thanks.  I had no idea what it was until I matched it up in the field guide I keep handy.


It was nice learning a new one.. i need to get one of those guides.. keep the birds coming..!!


----------



## Tony744

Female house sparrow


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Female house sparrow
> beautiful  shot... such a cute bird


----------



## Jeff15

Nuthatch


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Nuthatch
> 
> View attachment 170945


beautiful and love the pose for you


----------



## Jeff15

Thanks...........


----------



## Mikhal




----------



## Photo Lady

fin


Mikhal said:


> View attachment 170952


I find these the hardest to do because their eyes are so dark...you did pretty good !


----------



## Mikhal

Photo Lady said:


> fin
> 
> 
> Mikhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170952
> 
> 
> 
> I find these the hardest to do because their eyes are so dark...you did pretty good !
Click to expand...


Thank you!  I still have a lot to learn, but getting there and practice is fun.


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> fin
> 
> 
> Mikhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170952
> 
> 
> 
> I find these the hardest to do because their eyes are so dark...you did pretty good !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I still have a lot to learn, but getting there and practice is fun.
Click to expand...

I am still practicing too... your doing great!


----------



## Jeff G




----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff G said:


> View attachment 170960


wow great shot.. i cannot wait for the hummers to get here...


----------



## Mikhal

Jeff G said:


> View attachment 170960



Great shot!  Is that local?


----------



## Photo Lady

little female cardinal i just noticed.. so snap


----------



## Jeff G

Mikhal said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!  Is that local?
Click to expand...

  Clovis California


----------



## Jeff G

Photo Lady said:


> little female cardinal i just noticed.. so snapView attachment 170965




Envious of those who have cardinals, beautiful birds.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff G

Zulu, I love this shot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 170966



My first time seeing a goose-stepping quail

Awesome shot!


----------



## zulu42

Thanks guys!  He was humming Johnny Cash "I walk the line".


----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> Thanks guys!  He was humming Johnny Cash "I walk the line".


Haha ..I bet he was!!


----------



## Photo Lady

sneaky dove .. in the snowy tree.


----------



## Jeff G

Beautiful shot, Doves are so photogenic.


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff G said:


> Beautiful shot, Doves are so photogenic.


thanks Jeff..


----------



## Jeff G




----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff G said:


> View attachment 170972


oh just beautiful photo... love it


----------



## Jeff15

Nice one Jeff...........


----------



## Fujidave

Jeff G said:


> View attachment 170972



Great shot and cracking detail in this Jeff.


----------



## Photo Lady

finally its spring


----------



## Jeff15

Lovely shot...........


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely shot...........


thank you...


----------



## Tony744

Great shot!


----------



## Photo Lady

thanks Tony.. i was especially happy that the background came out a yellow color.. {like the sun} instead of the snow that still dotted the foreground..


----------



## Tony744

It looks terrific. Great details.


----------



## RowdyRay

Nice shot!


----------



## Lee_Bo

These are from my "front yard photography" series.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady

RowdyRay said:


> Nice shot!


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady

Lee_Bo said:


> These are from my "front yard photography" series.
> 
> Beautiful... so much life and green already in your state..we do not even have buds yet.. actually a good thing because snow is probably not over.. beautiful set
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_Bo

Photo Lady said:


> Beautiful... so much life and green already in your state..we do not even have buds yet.. actually a good thing because snow is probably not over.. beautiful set



Thanks.  As soon as that first warm weekend hits, the local wildlife goes crazy.


----------



## amj

Asian Paradise Flycatcher 


 Came across this beauty! Wasn’t lucky to get a sharper shot. will try again some day....


----------



## amj

White crested laughingthrush


----------



## amj

Great Barbet


----------



## Jeff15

Very nice images....


----------



## amj




----------



## amj

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice images....



Thanx Jeff!


----------



## Photo Lady

Lee_Bo said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful... so much life and green already in your state..we do not even have buds yet.. actually a good thing because snow is probably not over.. beautiful set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  As soon as that first warm weekend hits, the local wildlife goes crazy.
Click to expand...

That is what i am waiting for.. enjoy and keep the photos coming.


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> View attachment 171094


I would like to add a WOW wee on this photo.. what kind of bird is this.. beautiful capture


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> View attachment 171093 Great Barbet


you live in a beautiful bird paradise


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> little female cardinal i just noticed.. so snapView attachment 170965



THAT DOES IT! I'm moving to where you live, lol! Hey, tell those beautiful little birds to migrate this way once a year, thanks!


----------



## amj

Photo Lady said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171093 Great Barbet
> 
> 
> 
> you live in a beautiful bird paradise
Click to expand...


Thanx for your appreciation!
I live in a maddening city & thus at every opportunity, I run to places where these beautiful creatures live!


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171093 Great Barbet
> 
> 
> 
> you live in a beautiful bird paradise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx for your appreciation!
> I live in a maddening city & thus at every opportunity, I run to places where these beautiful creatures live!
Click to expand...

 Well i am happy you have the chance to escape to serene nature because these birds are gorgeous//thank you


----------



## Fujidave

amj said:


> View attachment 171094



That is stunning, and great colours too.


----------



## Jeff15

Portrait of a Robin


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Portrait of a Robin
> 
> gorgeous


----------



## Jeff15

Thanks..........


----------



## Fujidave

Jeff15 said:


> Portrait of a Robin
> 
> View attachment 171136



Cracking shot Jeff.


----------



## Photo Lady

This is not one of my better shots due to sun/shadows..but i could not resist since he swept down for a Quick

 drink making the photo a cute capture..


----------



## Photo Lady

even birds get tired... lol


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> This is not one of my better shots due to sun/shadows..but i could not resist since he swept down for a QuickView attachment 171148 drink making the photo a cute capture..





Photo Lady said:


> even birds get tired... lolView attachment 171150



When I use to shoot the Male Sparrow here, I use to call them Batman because of the black mask like round the eyes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Some from the park this morning

1 Starling 




2 Resting Mourning Dove 



3 Brown-Headed Cowbird 



4 Stalking Blue Jay 



5 Red-Bellied Woodpecker


----------



## Jeff15

Coal tit


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Some from the park this morning
> 
> wow you really saw alot of beauties.. and very beautiful photos...


----------



## Tony744

Common grackle


----------



## amj

White throated laughing thrush


----------



## Jeff15

Excellent shooting...


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not one of my better shots due to sun/shadows..but i could not resist since he swept down for a QuickView attachment 171148 drink making the photo a cute capture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> even birds get tired... lolView attachment 171150
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I use to shoot the Male Sparrow here, I use to call them Batman because of the black mask like round the eyes.
Click to expand...

Yes they are the hardest eyes to photograph for me..but i am getting better Batman


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Common grackle


I think these birds should not have the name common.. they are gorgeous with those eyes and blue b
hues..great shot of the king


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> View attachment 171185 White throated laughing thrush


How could all these beauties be in one place... this is gorgeous photo..


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## amj

Photo Lady said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171185 White throated laughing thrush
> 
> 
> 
> How could all these beauties be in one place... this is gorgeous photo..
Click to expand...


Agree that we have some of these locations that r full of wide variety of winged beauties.
Its in North Indian hill state.


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Greenfinch
> beautiful finch Jeff... must be such a good song .. because the pair i have here...not green finch.. but it is like music


----------



## Photo Lady

one blue jay is all that came around today.. and too wet and cold to go hunting..


----------



## Tony744

Nice shot!


----------



## K9Kirk

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Some from the park this morning
> 
> 1 Starling
> View attachment 171157
> 
> 2 Resting Mourning Dove View attachment 171158
> 
> 3 Brown-Headed Cowbird View attachment 171159
> 
> 4 Stalking Blue Jay View attachment 171160
> 
> 5 Red-Bellied Woodpecker View attachment 171161


Nice set, beautiful birds!


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> one blue jay is all that came around today.. and too wet and cold to go hunting.. View attachment 171236


What a beautiful bird, love the color!


----------



## Jeff15

Very nice shot....


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Nice shot!


thanks Tony


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> one blue jay is all that came around today.. and too wet and cold to go hunting.. View attachment 171236
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bird, love the color!
Click to expand...

thank you Kirk


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice shot....


thanks Jeff..


----------



## Tony744

red-winged blackbird







black-capped chickadee


----------



## Photo Lady

[QUOTE="Tony744, post:






black-capped chickadee






[/QUOTE]
I have been trying to photograph the black red wing .. but they are fast and cautious .. beautiful photos Tony


----------



## Tony744

Thanks. Went out to the Sudbury river. All I got of the bald eagle was a couple of blurry shots and completely missed the great blue heron.  At least I got these little guys.


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Thanks. Went out to the Sudbury river. All I got of the bald eagle was a couple of blurry shots and completely missed the great blue heron.  At least I got these little guys.


oh so sorry.. i would have enjoyed seeing them.. i know it hurts a little when you actually go to where they are and end up for one reason or another with not so great photos.. i did this the other day when i went to lake ontario.. really did not feel good about the photos once i was back and had a chance to look them over.. sometimes the sun makes it difficult to actually see the photos on the camera are not so hot.. but next time when i go to the sanctuary.. i will be extra sure just by taking my time and checking.. next time Tony! Don't feel too bad.. this is all i got today..lol


----------



## Tony744

The spot I was at was fine for viewing, but not so good for photographing. Trees get in the way. I may try Mirror Lake in the morning. I think the bald eagle I occasionally see at work may live in either Devens or Harvard.


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> The spot I was at was fine for viewing, but not so good for photographing. Trees get in the way. I may try Mirror Lake in the morning. I think the bald eagle I occasionally see at work may live in either Devens or Harvard.


well good luck.. i will be looking for the photos tomorrow..


----------



## Tony744

Thanks. Hopefully I'll have something worth posting.


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully I'll have something worth posting.


i know you will!


----------



## Mikhal

Had a new visitor at the feeder today


----------



## Tony744

Great shots!


----------



## Photo Lady

Love them!


----------



## markjwyatt

birdjectile by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Mikhal

Tony744 said:


> Great shots!



Thanks appreciate it.


----------



## Mikhal

Photo Lady said:


> Love them!



Thanks!  He showed up right before I was about to quit for the day


----------



## Tony744

Grackle in the park


----------



## Mikhal

Tony744 said:


> Grackle in the park



Nice shots, the second one looks like he has a bad attitude


----------



## Tony744

Thanks. Yeah...he does look like he's got a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## amj

Red-neped Trogan


----------



## amj

Blue winged Pita


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> View attachment 171300 Blue winged Pita



















[/QUOTE]
he is beautiful and looks like he was showing you his stuff for photo.. great photo


----------



## Tony744

Thanks


----------



## Photo Lady

Dove relaxing in the grass..this is my only capture but i did get alot of the squirrel.. lol


----------



## Tony744

Cute little thing.


----------



## Mikhal

The feeder is really bringing them in now, the latest addition is a nuthatch and a woodpecker.


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> The feeder is really bringing them in now, the latest addition is a nuthatch and a woodpecker.
> [
> wow you sure are getting a collection.. only once did i get a neat collection.. only one shot chance to take their photo.. and since it has never happened again. well except for the second shot.. i thought i was in the movie "The Birds". please come back you guys.. i can do better now...lol


----------



## Mikhal

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 171391 View attachment 171390
> 
> 
> Mikhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The feeder is really bringing them in now, the latest addition is a nuthatch and a woodpecker.
> [
> wow you sure are getting a collection.. only once did i get a neat collection.. only one shot chance to take their photo.. and since it has never happened again. well except for the second shot.. i thought i was in the movie "The Birds". please come back you guys.. i can do better now...lol
Click to expand...


That's quite a lot of birds in that shot!


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171391 View attachment 171390
> 
> 
> Mikhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The feeder is really bringing them in now, the latest addition is a nuthatch and a woodpecker.
> [
> wow you sure are getting a collection.. only once did i get a neat collection.. only one shot chance to take their photo.. and since it has never happened again. well except for the second shot.. i thought i was in the movie "The Birds". please come back you guys.. i can do better now...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's quite a lot of birds in that shot!
Click to expand...

 haha scared me..i thought maybe they wanted more bird food... but they were just passing through.. i wish i had a better photo


----------



## Tony744

I thought you were filming a remake of Alfred Hitchcock's _The Birds_.


----------



## Photo Lady

Lol I know... too funny


----------



## Tony744

Yellow-bellied sapsucker


----------



## Derrel

Nice pictures, you three!


----------



## Tony744

Thanks


----------



## RowdyRay

Tony744 said:


> Yellow-bellied sapsucker



Think that's actually a downy woodpecker.


----------



## JonFZ300

Agree it's probably a downy. Too small to be a hairy but they're almost identical.


----------



## Mikhal

I was playing with the new lens and some new visitors showed up to the feeder, and below the feeder.  I'm glad the goldfinches finally showed up, not so much the chipmunk.


----------



## K9Kirk

Mikhal said:


> I was playing with the new lens and some new visitors showed up to the feeder, and below the feeder.  I'm glad the goldfinches finally showed up, not so much the chipmunk.
> 
> View attachment 171560 View attachment 171561 View attachment 171562 View attachment 171563 View attachment 171564 View attachment 171565 View attachment 171566


Very nice set! What lens did you get? It's a definite improvement over the other. Oh, and that chipmunk has bad boy written all over him!


----------



## Mikhal

K9Kirk said:


> Mikhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing with the new lens and some new visitors showed up to the feeder, and below the feeder.  I'm glad the goldfinches finally showed up, not so much the chipmunk.
> 
> View attachment 171560 View attachment 171561 View attachment 171562 View attachment 171563 View attachment 171564 View attachment 171565 View attachment 171566
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice set! What lens did you get? It's a definite improvement over the other. Oh, and that chipmunk has bad boy written all over him!
Click to expand...


Thanks!  I got a Nikon 200-500mm, it is a FX lens so on my Dx it is equivalent to 450-750mm I believe.  The VR is outstanding, those shots were at 400-500mm all hand held.  It is a beast though, I believe it comes in at 5 pounds.

I'm hoping for some nice weather to get back out to the local marsh and see if I can't get some better shots of the geese and the cranes that were just out of reach last time.


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> I was playing with the new lens and some new visitors showed up to the feeder, and below the feeder.  I'm glad the goldfinches finally showed up, not so much the chipmunk.
> 
> [
> love them all!!


----------



## K9Kirk

Mikhal said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing with the new lens and some new visitors showed up to the feeder, and below the feeder.  I'm glad the goldfinches finally showed up, not so much the chipmunk.
> 
> View attachment 171560 View attachment 171561 View attachment 171562 View attachment 171563 View attachment 171564 View attachment 171565 View attachment 171566
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice set! What lens did you get? It's a definite improvement over the other. Oh, and that chipmunk has bad boy written all over him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I got a Nikon 200-500mm, it is a FX lens so on my Dx it is equivalent to 450-750mm I believe.  The VR is outstanding, those shots were at 400-500mm all hand held.  It is a beast though, I believe it comes in at 5 pounds.
> 
> I'm hoping for some nice weather to get back out to the local marsh and see if I can't get some better shots of the geese and the cranes that were just out of reach last time.
Click to expand...

Whoa! 5 lbs.! That's almost as heavy as my Del-Ton AR-15, which really isn't too bad if you're not holding it up for long periods of time. Nice lens and good luck with the swamp shoot! Looking forward to seeing some more marsh pics!


----------



## Mikhal

Photo Lady said:


> Mikhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing with the new lens and some new visitors showed up to the feeder, and below the feeder.  I'm glad the goldfinches finally showed up, not so much the chipmunk.
> 
> [
> love them all!!
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## amj

Coppersmith barbet


----------



## amj




----------



## amj

Golden flameback


----------



## Mikhal

amj said:


> View attachment 171574



Nice shots!  Very colorful, what are the two on the branches?


----------



## Mikhal

It was yet another cloudy and gloomy morning (where have you gone sun, where is the good light hiding?) but I was able to finally get the Red-wing black bird and the Starlings.  The cardinal was probably a good 100 feet away.


----------



## amj

Mikhal said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots!  Very colorful, what are the two on the branches?
Click to expand...


These are fairly small among the Barbets. Coppersmith Barbet


----------



## amj

Verditer Flycatcher


----------



## amj

Black Bulbul


----------



## K9Kirk

amj said:


> View attachment 171575 Golden flameback


Pretty birds, nice shots!


----------



## amj

K9Kirk said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171575 Golden flameback
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty birds, nice shots!
Click to expand...


Thanx Buddy!


----------



## Mikhal

amj said:


> View attachment 171587 Verditer Flycatcher



I really wish that we had birds like that around here.


----------



## K9Kirk

Mikhal said:


> It was yet another cloudy and gloomy morning (where have you gone sun, where is the good light hiding?) but I was able to finally get the Red-wing black bird and the Starlings.  The cardinal was probably a good 100 feet away.
> 
> View attachment 171578 View attachment 171579 View attachment 171580 View attachment 171581 View attachment 171582
> 
> View attachment 171583 View attachment 171584
> 
> View attachment 171585


Nice set!


----------



## amj

Mikhal said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171587 Verditer Flycatcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish that we had birds like that around here.
Click to expand...


You welcome to plan a visit...
Best time would be Feb or March. Its in Northern India.


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> It was yet another cloudy and gloomy morning (where have you gone sun, where is the good light hiding?) but I was able to finally get the Red-wing black bird and the Starlings.  The cardinal was probably a good 100 feet away.
> 
> [
> Beautiful photos. .your photos make things all warm and cozy.... we are getting the same weather here...so cold damp and rainy...


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> View attachment 171588 Black Bulbul


just amazing captures of amazing birds......


----------



## Photo Lady

Here i am again.. nothing really exciting has blessed my feeders lately.. but still enjoy who ever stops by and gives me a chance to practice.. even in this cold damp rainy day


----------



## Mikhal

Photo Lady said:


> Here i am again.. nothing really exciting has blessed my feeders lately.. but still enjoy who ever stops by and gives me a chance to practice.. even in this cold damp rainy dayView attachment 171608 View attachment 171609



Looks good, and practice is always a good thing


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here i am again.. nothing really exciting has blessed my feeders lately.. but still enjoy who ever stops by and gives me a chance to practice.. even in this cold damp rainy dayView attachment 171608 View attachment 171609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, and practice is always a good thing
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## bulldurham

Bluebird parents hunting and feeding


----------



## Photo Lady

bulldurham said:


> Bluebird parents hunting and feeding
> 
> Oh How sweet these photo are..very beautiful


----------



## Jeff15

Reed Bunting


----------



## Tony744

Nice one Jeff!


----------



## Mikhal

Nice shot jeff


----------



## Photo Lady

very nice Jeff


----------



## JonFZ300

Golden Crowned Sparrow


----------



## Photo Lady

[QUOTE="JonFZ300,Nice shot........ 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## amj

Mountain bulbul pairs


----------



## amj

Ultramarine flycatcher


----------



## amj

Paradise flycatcher


----------



## amj

Photo Lady said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171588 Black Bulbul
> 
> 
> 
> just amazing captures of amazing birds......
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> View attachment 171678 Ultramarine flycatcher


what a book of photos...... your photos are awesome


----------



## bulldurham

Bluebirds, Tufted Titmouse, Cardinals


----------



## amj

Photo Lady said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171678 Ultramarine flycatcher
> 
> 
> 
> what a book of photos...... your photos are awesome
Click to expand...


Thanx for the compliment! 
Long way of Learning ahead.....


----------



## amj

bulldurham said:


> Bluebirds, Tufted Titmouse, Cardinals
> 
> View attachment 171695
> 
> View attachment 171693
> 
> View attachment 171694
> 
> View attachment 171688
> 
> View attachment 171692
> 
> View attachment 171689
> 
> View attachment 171690
> 
> View attachment 171691




Very neat set!!


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171678 Ultramarine flycatcher
> 
> 
> 
> what a book of photos...... your photos are awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx for the compliment!
> Long way of Learning ahead.....
Click to expand...

Really your still learning ..could have fooled me


----------



## Photo Lady

I took these photos last year with my other camera..hoping i improve this summer with the d500..cannot wait for the hummers


----------



## amj

Photo Lady said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171678 Ultramarine flycatcher
> 
> 
> 
> what a book of photos...... your photos are awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx for the compliment!
> Long way of Learning ahead.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really your still learning ..could have fooled me
Click to expand...


Learning is a lifelong phenomenon....


----------



## amj

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 171702 View attachment 171703 View attachment 171704 View attachment 171705 View attachment 171706
> I took these photos last year with my other camera..hoping i improve this summer with the d500..cannot wait for the hummers



These are awsome!!
I loved all of them. Envy you for having them around you....!


----------



## Photo Lady

[

Thanx for the compliment!
Long way of Learning ahead.....[/QUOTE]
Really your still learning ..could have fooled me[/QUOTE]

Learning is a lifelong phenomenon....[/QUOTE] yes your right.. always something new to learn...


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171702 View attachment 171703 View attachment 171704 View attachment 171705 View attachment 171706
> I took these photos last year with my other camera..hoping i improve this summer with the d500..cannot wait for the hummers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are awsome!!
> I loved all of them. Envy you for having them around you....!
Click to expand...

thank you,,,you have no hummers? so many different kinds of beauties you have...that we don't ... but no hummers in your country?


----------



## bulldurham

Have no idea what I am going to shoot when the babies fledge the nest,,,


----------



## bulldurham

Pretty Red Baby


----------



## Tony744

Nice shots!


----------



## Photo Lady

bulldurham said:


> Pretty Red Baby
> 
> View attachment 171773


love them all


----------



## K9Kirk

Good job!


----------



## JonFZ300

Blackbird singing in the dead of night (not really)


----------



## K9Kirk

JonFZ300 said:


> Blackbird singing in the dead of night (not really)


Nice pic and reference to a great song, it'll be in my head all day. (Long live the Beatles!)


----------



## JonFZ300

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pic and reference to a great song, it'll be in my head all day. (Long live the Beatles!)



Cheers yeah I love them. There's a new movie coming out that features their music. It looks interesting. A failing musician has an accident and wakes up in a world where the Beatles never existed. He pretends their songs are his and becomes the most famous singer in the world. \offtopic


----------



## Photo Lady

my one and only so far for Easter.. Happy Easter...beautiful female cardinal.......


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> my one and only so far for Easter.. Happy Easter...beautiful female cardinal.......
> View attachment 171892


Happy Easter! Boy, you just keep kickin' out the good pics of the pretty, little ones! Beautiful bird and pic! I suppose I should put a feeder to increase my chances of spotting the smaller birds around here, I rarely see them close up.


----------



## RowdyRay

Nest building 101. 1: Find suitable place to build nest. 2: Build nest. 3: Make it comfortable....


----------



## RowdyRay

K9Kirk said:


> Happy Easter! Boy, you just keep kickin' out the good pics of the pretty, little ones! Beautiful bird and pic! I suppose I should put a feeder to increase my chances of spotting the smaller birds around here, I rarely see them close up.



Feeders do help. Keep in mind it takes a while for the birds to be comfortable around you and your daily routines. I used to have a lot of feeders. Over time, weather and animals destroyed them, and I kinda gave up. A year ago, I put more up because of the photography. Still very skiddish, but getting better. 

I have a friend that has had feeders for years. He can sit on his back deck and they'll come and go. Even hand feeds several birds and squirrels. He's invited me to take pictures. They won't show up if I'm there. Even if I'm hiding. 

I've found it's easier to go to a busy park. The birds are used to people walking through. Sit on a bench and wait.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> my one and only so far for Easter.. Happy Easter...beautiful female cardinal.......
> View attachment 171892
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter! Boy, you just keep kickin' out the good pics of the pretty, little ones! Beautiful bird and pic! I suppose I should put a feeder to increase my chances of spotting the smaller birds around here, I rarely see them close up.
Click to expand...

thank you Kirk.. i have it easy because i have parrots.. and parakeets and cockatiels.. all their left over food goes out to the wild birds each day .. i cannot see wasting it.. so everyones happy..lol


----------



## Photo Lady

RowdyRay said:


> Nest building 101. 1: Find suitable place to build nest. 2: Build nest. 3: Make it comfortable....
> Looks like he grabbed some of my collies hair..lol.. that should do it.. nice photo......!


----------



## Photo Lady

Here is one little guy from today... I think this is a sparrow


----------



## Tony744




----------



## Photo Lady

[QUOTE="Tony744,






[/QUOTE]
Beautiful cardinal photos Tony.. funny my buds on the bushes are just about the same as yours


----------



## Tony744

Thanks. Spotted that little guy at work.


----------



## Photo Lady

I  was up bright and early this am.. caught the moon going down and sun coming up in a blaze.. also spotted a couple of song birds and a beautiful cardinal...... Have a great day!!


----------



## K9Kirk

Tony744 said:


>


Are you and Photo Lady neighbors or what?! Ha! Nice pics!


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> I  was up bright and early this am.. caught the moon going down and sun coming up in a blaze.. also spotted a couple of song birds and a beautiful cardinal...... Have a great day!!View attachment 171959 View attachment 171960 View attachment 171961


It's just not fair ……
Ha! Nice pics, very pretty birds!


----------



## amj

Sunbird


----------



## zulu42

Photo Lady said:


> I  was up bright and early this am.. caught the moon going down and sun coming up in a blaze.. also spotted a couple of song birds and a beautiful cardinal...... Have a great day!!View attachment 171959 View attachment 171960 View attachment 171961



Wonderful! The weather vane shot is classic


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  was up bright and early this am.. caught the moon going down and sun coming up in a blaze.. also spotted a couple of song birds and a beautiful cardinal...... Have a great day!!View attachment 171959 View attachment 171960 View attachment 171961
> 
> 
> 
> It's just not fair ……
> Ha! Nice pics, very pretty birds!
Click to expand...

thanks Kirk.. that would be funny.. right down the street and we do not even know it


amj said:


> View attachment 171973 View attachment 171974 Sunbird


oh what a beautiful photo


----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  was up bright and early this am.. caught the moon going down and sun coming up in a blaze.. also spotted a couple of song birds and a beautiful cardinal...... Have a great day!!View attachment 171959 View attachment 171960 View attachment 171961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! The weather vane shot is classic
Click to expand...

thank you.. these are my favorite little birds.. they really can sing.. remind me of a bla colored canary.. the voice is just beautiful.. so i welcome them..


----------



## Tony744

K9Kirk said:


> Tony744 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Photo Lady neighbors or what?! Ha! Nice pics!
Click to expand...


I'm in Massachusetts. Depending on what part of NY she's in, we might only be a few hours apart.


----------



## Photo Lady

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/QUOTE]
Are you and Photo Lady neighbors or what?! Ha! Nice pics![/QUOTE]

I'm in Massachusetts. Depending on what part of NY she's in, we might only be a few hours apart.[/QUOTE]
I think i am about 7 hours away.. all the way up by Rochester


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> [


Are you and Photo Lady neighbors or what?! Ha! Nice pics![/QUOTE]

I'm in Massachusetts. Depending on what part of NY she's in, we might only be a few hours apart.[/QUOTE]
I think i am about 7 hours away.. all the way up by Rochester[/QUOTE]
I see … but you missed the jist. I was of the belief that you were literally right next door to her and taking pictures of birds in her tree since yours and her pictures look very similar. It's Ok, forget it.


----------



## K9Kirk

amj said:


> View attachment 171973 View attachment 171974 Sunbird


Cool how some of the colors have that iridescent quality. Gotta ask what shutter speed you used to stop those wings that well.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

I just googled that the humminbirds have migrated to upstate NY. so i hung all the feeders today


----------



## JonFZ300

Dark-eyed Junco (Oregon form)

You talking to me?


----------



## Photo Lady

JonFZ300 said:


> Dark-eyed Junco (Oregon form)
> 
> You talking to me? yes i am talking to you...put the camera down...now... lol


----------



## Photo Lady

I just found this little hummingbird photo from my collection... i do not think i will be seeing them any time too soon since it is snowing and cold.....this is one of my photos that was far from perfect but still had a certain appeal.. maybe because it is rare that we get to shoot a hummingbird actually going for the nectar in the flower..


----------



## amj

K9Kirk said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171973 View attachment 171974 Sunbird
> 
> 
> 
> Cool how some of the colors have that iridescent quality. Gotta ask what shutter speed you used to stop those wings that well.
Click to expand...


Thanx Kirk.
I had used shutter speed of 2000 with iso  bumped up to 800.


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171973 View attachment 171974 Sunbird
> 
> 
> 
> Cool how some of the colors have that iridescent quality. Gotta ask what shutter speed you used to stop those wings that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Kirk.
> I had used shutter speed of 2000 with iso  bumped up to 800.
Click to expand...

wow i will have to try this...


----------



## amj

Photo Lady said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171973 View attachment 171974 Sunbird
> 
> 
> 
> Cool how some of the colors have that iridescent quality. Gotta ask what shutter speed you used to stop those wings that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Kirk.
> I had used shutter speed of 2000 with iso  bumped up to 800.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow i will have to try this...
Click to expand...




Photo Lady said:


> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171973 View attachment 171974 Sunbird
> 
> 
> 
> Cool how some of the colors have that iridescent quality. Gotta ask what shutter speed you used to stop those wings that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Kirk.
> I had used shutter speed of 2000 with iso  bumped up to 800.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow i will have to try this...
Click to expand...


Specially for Humming birds, I would prefer  shutter speed of 2000+ & that might need higher ISO depending on light.  All the best & looking forward to your Hummers in action....


----------



## Photo Lady

amj said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171973 View attachment 171974 Sunbird
> 
> 
> 
> Cool how some of the colors have that iridescent quality. Gotta ask what shutter speed you used to stop those wings that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Kirk.
> I had used shutter speed of 2000 with iso  bumped up to 800.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow i will have to try this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171973 View attachment 171974 Sunbird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool how some of the colors have that iridescent quality. Gotta ask what shutter speed you used to stop those wings that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Kirk.
> I had used shutter speed of 2000 with iso  bumped up to 800.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow i will have to try this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specially for Humming birds, I would prefer  shutter speed of 2000+ & that might need higher ISO depending on light.  All the best & looking forward to your Hummers in action....
Click to expand...

Thank you i am so looking forward to the hummers return..snow and wind and rain right now so i hope they are okay to stand this weather..thank you for tip..i cannot wait to try it


----------



## Photo Lady

this morning.. rainy and cold.. i cannot believe this robin is sitting on her eggs in this weather... only got a photo of this squirrel running around and taking advantage of all the bird seed.. ..


----------



## K9Kirk

Nice pics, Lady!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pics, Lady!


thank you Kirk..


----------



## Photo Lady

mommy robin let me get real close to her... too bad the twig was in the way


----------



## Photo Lady

I was a little lucky.. love the doves the most.. although not a good spot for the shoot.. at least i got it.. and also practicing flying birds today...not so lucky  and the last little guy gathering up all those fine little twigs.. saw me and dropped the load....lol


----------



## Photo Lady

sorry I just cannot put the camera down today ..first time shooting this one

 American Goldfinch ..


----------



## K9Kirk

Very nice set! I especially like the dove and the little yellow fella. I went for a ride on the motorcycle today and took my camera along in case I saw anything cool. Didn't spot anything much but the ride was fun! I ventured out and found some nice roads and a nature preserve I didn't know of.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set! I especially like the dove and the little yellow fella. I went for a ride on the motorcycle today and took my camera along in case I saw anything cool. Didn't spot anything much but the ride was fun! I ventured out and found some nice roads and a nature preserve I didn't know of.


every day is different.. some times it seems like everything is there waiting for you to snap photos.only you don't have your camera...lol.. and then the day you plan on photos.. both your imagination and the subjects are not available... nice ride..today is a new day.. i just headed out to get the early morning sunrise..{since forcast is for no sun for next six days} and battery died.....oh well later... have a good day


----------



## Photo Lady

my favorite of all the song birds.. the red finch


----------



## Photo Lady

went for a little walk this morning.. now it is time to go to work.....


----------



## Photo Lady

one more...


----------



## N.V.M.

i had to really pull this out of the shadows, but i don't often see one legged Flickers.


----------



## Photo Lady

N.V.M. said:


> i had to really pull this out of the shadows, but i don't often see one legged Flickers. lol .. he is beautiful and beautiful shot........ wow just awesome..


----------



## Photo Lady

Here is my Fliker from yesterdays surprise.. walked right into him... they are so fast i only was able to get one shot.. so I think

 this is a different type then yours..


----------



## N.V.M.

Photo Lady said:


> Here is my Fliker from yesterdays surprise.. walked right into him... they are so fast i only was able to get one shot.. so I thinkView attachment 172324 this is a different type then yours..


 

i saw it in your ID thread. its pretty hard to take a pic worth anything other than that(ID purposes) when the sun is up high.


----------



## Photo Lady

N.V.M. said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Fliker from yesterdays surprise.. walked right into him... they are so fast i only was able to get one shot.. so I thinkView attachment 172324 this is a different type then yours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw it in your ID thread. its pretty hard to take a pic worth anything other than that(ID purposes) when the sun is up high.
Click to expand...

yes.. but happy i got it and i learned alot about the fliker.. lol..


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 172296 View attachment 172295 my favorite of all the song birds.. the red finch View attachment 172294


That's just the prettiest little bird! Nice pics!


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> went for a little walk this morning.. now it is time to go to work..... View attachment 172301 View attachment 172303


They're all the prettiest little bird! Ha! Nice shooting!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> went for a little walk this morning.. now it is time to go to work..... View attachment 172301 View attachment 172303
> 
> 
> 
> They're all the prettiest little bird! Ha! Nice shooting!
Click to expand...

Thanks Kirk


----------



## N.V.M.




----------



## Photo Lady

oh wow great shot... looks like he was yelling at you... lol


----------



## davev

Red Bellied Woodpecker.


----------



## Photo Lady

davev said:


> Red Bellied Woodpecker.


 Adorable photo..


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> oh wow great shot... looks like he was yelling at you... lol


He definitely looks surprised, I thought that maybe he'd seen Miley Cyrus twerking, heh!


----------



## JonFZ300

I'm definitely not complaining but there are a lot of birds in this thread that are not "little birds." Maybe we need a "medium sized birds" and "large bird" threads?


----------



## Photo Lady

JonFZ300 said:


> I'm definitely not complaining but there are a lot of birds in this thread that are not "little birds." Maybe we need a "medium sized birds" and "large bird" threads?


or all birds big and small........ and inbetween..


----------



## N.V.M.

JonFZ300 said:


> I'm definitely not complaining but there are a lot of birds in this thread that are not "little birds." Maybe we need a "medium sized birds" and "large bird" threads?



it should be for any bird that doesn't need a separate thread.


----------



## Jeff15

Bullfinch


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## Jeff15

Pied Wagtail


----------



## Photo Lady

N.V.M. said:


> JonFZ300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not complaining but there are a lot of birds in this thread that are not "little birds." Maybe we need a "medium sized birds" and "large bird" threads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should  for any bird that doesn't need a separate thread.
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Pied Wagtail
> 
> View attachment 172373


really nice collection...


----------



## Jeff15

Thanks guys....


----------



## Photo Lady

I decided to try my tamron macro lens for a couple of shots.. the back ground colors added to the photo.. but i do not care for this lens because it is touch and go for zoom..


----------



## K9Kirk

JonFZ300 said:


> I'm definitely not complaining but there are a lot of birds in this thread that are not "little birds." Maybe we need a "medium sized birds" and "large bird" threads?



Personally, all this is going to do is create a reason to fuss because size is relative and people are going to argue over what qualifies as a small, medium or large bird. I highly suggest we not go there to keep the peace. 

.


----------



## K9Kirk

Jeff15 said:


> Yellowhammer
> 
> View attachment 172371



Nice pic! I have a younger brother that's a yellowhammer. Yup, he's one them Alibamer boys, ha!


----------



## Photo Lady

I caught these two love birds.. lol


----------



## Jeff15

Reed Bunting


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Reed Bunting
> 
> View attachment 172411


wow he is gorgeous


----------



## Jeff15

Thanks...


----------



## Jeff15

Juvenile Sparrow


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Juvenile Sparrow
> 
> View attachment 172429


beautiful... and one of my favorite little birds.. plain but they can sing.. i hung up a bird house today.. it was swinging in the wind..  my husband said we are going to have to put that house somewhere where the weather won't bother it.. a few minutes later here comes the sparrow.. lands on the roof of the bird house and rocks back and forth in the wind as if it said..this is just perfect..lol..


----------



## N.V.M.




----------



## Photo Lady

N.V.M. said:


> what kind is he... great photos


----------



## N.V.M.

Photo Lady said:


> N.V.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind is he... great photos
Click to expand...



Redwinged Blackbird.  

p.s.- you should comment outside the quotes, like this.


----------



## Jeff15

The look out


----------



## Photo Lady

N.V.M. said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.V.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind is he... great photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Redwinged Blackbird.
> 
> p.s.- you should comment outside the quotes, like this.
Click to expand...

 okay... will do.. i think my pc plays tricks on these posts sometimes..


----------



## Photo Lady

It is cold and rainy.. not like spring at all .. poor feathered friends


----------



## Photo Lady

This guy will always be my favorite..


----------



## N.V.M.




----------



## Mikhal

N.V.M. said:


>




Great shot, love the pose and colors.  What bird is it?


----------



## Mikhal

Sunlight seems to be a rare commodity lately, but it did stop raining enough for one or two shots.


----------



## JonFZ300

Mikhal said:


> N.V.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot, love the pose and colors.  What bird is it?
Click to expand...


Looks like a Tree Swallow


----------



## N.V.M.




----------



## Jeff15

Some very nice shots...


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> This guy will always be my favorite.. View attachment 172450



Nice pic and a very good looking lil dude! I especially love the blurred background colors in that pic! Looks like something an oil paint artist would do.


----------



## K9Kirk

N.V.M. said:


>



Very nice pic! Another great close up with awesome, blurred, background colors.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy will always be my favorite.. View attachment 172450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic and a very good looking lil dude! I especially love the blurred background colors in that pic! Looks like something an oil paint artist would do.
Click to expand...

awwww thank you Kirk.. i love this little guy


----------



## Photo Lady

I shot a really little cutie today.. and some others..and best of all i saw my first hummingbird.. he will be back..


----------



## Photo Lady

Photo Lady said:


> I shot a really little cutie today.. and some others..and best of all i saw my first hummingbird.. he will be back..View attachment 172527 View attachment 172528 View attachment 172529 View attachment 172534 View attachment 172535


 if anyone can ID all please let me know.. ..i have an idea from looking them up but still not sure..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Very nice. I like the little wren in #3 best.


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nice. I like the little wren in #3 best.


thank you..


----------



## N.V.M.

a couple of singers.(i have a secret trick to make them perform for me)


----------



## Photo Lady

N.V.M. said:


> a couple of singers.(i have a secret trick to make them perform for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay whats your secret.. maybe a little sunshine..?? so pretty.. what kind are they..?


----------



## Photo Lady

I had some pretty yellows show up today...


----------



## N.V.M.

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 172580 View attachment 172581 View attachment 172582 View attachment 172583 I had some pretty yellows show up today...



AG season, eh.


----------



## Photo Lady

.foggy wet cool morning.. happy Sunday everyone...


----------



## Photo Lady

Gray Catbird..first time i ever saw one.]


----------



## Mikhal

Finally had a new bird show up at the feeder, a Rose-breasted Grosbeak.


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> Finally had a new bird show up at the feeder, a Rose-breasted Grosbeak.
> 
> wow i would almost faint if i SAW this one.. beauty.


----------



## N.V.M.

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 172617 .foggy wet cool morning.. happy Sunday everyone...



not a lot of focus here.


----------



## Photo Lady

N.V.M. said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172617 .foggy wet cool morning.. happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lot of focus here.
Click to expand...

I am glad you pointed that aspect out to me.. it was foggy wet and early in am.. but i loved the wet bird preening his feathers .. so i took it anyway...


----------



## Jeff G

Photo Lady said:


> N.V.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172617 .foggy wet cool morning.. happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lot of focus here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am glad you pointed that aspect out to me.. it was foggy wet and early in am.. but i loved the wet bird preening his feathers .. so i took it anyway...
Click to expand...


And that pose was worth it.


----------



## Photo Lady

I hear music... everywhere


----------



## Photo Lady

yellow warbler...


----------



## Jeff15

Nuthatch


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> I shot a really little cutie today.. and some others..and best of all i saw my first hummingbird.. he will be back..View attachment 172527 View attachment 172528 View attachment 172529 View attachment 172534 View attachment 172535



Those sure are some cuties! I like #1 the best! I like all the pics following these that you put up also! I'm just trying to be efficient here, lol!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shot a really little cutie today.. and some others..and best of all i saw my first hummingbird.. he will be back..View attachment 172527 View attachment 172528 View attachment 172529 View attachment 172534 View attachment 172535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those sure are some cuties! I like #1 the best! I like all the pics following these that you put up also! I'm just trying to be efficient here, lol!
Click to expand...

thank you Kirk... where are yours..?


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Nuthatch
> 
> View attachment 172668


gorgeous photo..


----------



## Photo Lady

finally my first little hummer...


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> finally my first little hummer... View attachment 172682



Ah, nice pic! You got one! Good for you!
To answer your question, I haven't had time to take pics here lately because I've been busy prepping for a motorcycle trip to Suches, Georgia. Well, I'm taking the bike. I'll be sure and take some pics while I'm there and maybe I'll capture some different birds for a change. As you can see I'm ready to go now, I can't wait, it's going to be a blast!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally my first little hummer... View attachment 172682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, nice pic! You got one! Good for you!
> To answer your question, I haven't had time to take pics here lately because I've been busy prepping for a motorcycle trip to Suches, Georgia. Well, I'm taking the bike. I'll be sure and take some pics while I'm there and maybe I'll capture some different birds for a change. As you can see I'm ready to go now, I can't wait, it's going to be a blast!
> View attachment 172684
Click to expand...

wow nice ... have a safe trip and a real good time.. looking forward to photos..


----------



## Tony744

Have a safe trip Kirk!

Nice hummer Lady!

red-winged black bird


----------



## Photo Lady

thank you Tony... nice red wing.. someday i will get one on photo.. so far always in the wrong spot.


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally my first little hummer... View attachment 172682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, nice pic! You got one! Good for you!
> To answer your question, I haven't had time to take pics here lately because I've been busy prepping for a motorcycle trip to Suches, Georgia. Well, I'm taking the bike. I'll be sure and take some pics while I'm there and maybe I'll capture some different birds for a change. As you can see I'm ready to go now, I can't wait, it's going to be a blast!
> View attachment 172684
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow nice ... have a safe trip and a real good time.. looking forward to photos..
Click to expand...


Thanks Photo Lady and Tony744! See you guys when I get back!


----------



## Tony744

Photo Lady said:


> thank you Tony... nice red wing.. someday i will get one on photo.. so far always in the wrong spot.



Try fresh water marshes. That's their summer breeding grounds.


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Tony... nice red wing.. someday i will get one on photo.. so far always in the wrong spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try fresh water marshes. That's their summer breeding grounds.
Click to expand...

Thanks Tony.. P [plan on visiting a bird sanctuary soon..in the meantime i will keep trying lol


----------



## Photo Lady

I have been trying to find out the ID on this cute little one... Sparrow song bird???


----------



## Tony744

Looks like it might be a song sparrow.


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Looks like it might be a song sparrow.


Thanks Tony.. i have a better photo of him but hard to find.. lol i have been taking so many lately they get lost in the shuffle


----------



## OMP Ron

Blue Bird with attitude


----------



## Photo Lady

OMP Ron said:


> View attachment 172765
> 
> Blue Bird with attitude


he is beautiful.... and beautiful shot


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Mikhal

Something to brighten up they day.


----------



## Tony744

Cute little thing. Nice set!


----------



## Mikhal

Tony744 said:


> Cute little thing. Nice set!



Thanks! Glad they are finally starting to show up.


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> Something to brighten up they day.
> 
> beauty


----------



## OMP Ron

Birds make wonderful photographic subjects, now if we could just get them to calm down a little it would make taking photos of them way easier, by the way very nice photos and catching a humming bird perched and not at war with another humming bird is quite a rarity.


----------



## Photo Lady

OMP Ron said:


> Birds make wonderful photographic subjects, now if we could just get them to calm down a little it would make taking photos of them way easier, by the way very nice photos and catching a humming bird perched and not at war with another humming bird is quite a rarity.


thank you so much Ron... i was hoping i could get a few more photos but the weather is so cool and rainy... i hope those little guys are doing okay...


----------



## K9Kirk

Tony744 said:


> Have a safe trip Kirk!
> 
> Nice hummer Lady!
> 
> red-winged black bird


Love the red-winged black bids, I like how you still got the shot with all the branches in the way. Good job!


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> I have been trying to find out the ID on this cute little one... Sparrow song bird??? View attachment 172737



I'm back from my trip and I've put some landscape pics up. It's good to be back! Cute lil guy there, nice pic!


----------



## K9Kirk

OMP Ron said:


> View attachment 172765
> 
> Blue Bird with attitude



Beautiful bird, nice shot!


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 172855 View attachment 172859 View attachment 172860



Wow! Real nice set, beautiful birds, all of them!


----------



## K9Kirk

Mikhal said:


> Something to brighten up they day.
> 
> View attachment 172937
> View attachment 172938 View attachment 172939



Such a bright, beautiful bird! Great set!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to find out the ID on this cute little one... Sparrow song bird??? View attachment 172737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from my trip and I've put some landscape pics up. It's good to be back! Cute lil guy there, nice pic!
Click to expand...

looking forward to the photos...glad your back safe and sound..


----------



## Photo Lady

*Brown thrasher*


----------



## Photo Lady

I was looking for flying birds.. oh well..lol flying high in the blue blue sky


----------



## K9Kirk

Nice pic!


----------



## Photo Lady

a few more shots on this beautiful morning.. maybe a little too beautiful since the sun seems to be everywhere


----------



## Tony744

Nice shots!


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 173126 a few more shots on this beautiful morning.. maybe a little too beautiful since the sun seems to be everywhereView attachment 173125



There ya go! Nice shootin', Tex!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173126 a few more shots on this beautiful morning.. maybe a little too beautiful since the sun seems to be everywhereView attachment 173125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go! Nice shootin', Tex!
Click to expand...

 thank you Kirk.


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Nice shots!


thank you Tony


----------



## baturn

!. Red Breasted Sapsucker





2. Black Headed Grosbeak


----------



## Photo Lady

baturn said:


> !. Red Breasted Sapsucker
> Wow great photos of 2 beauties


----------



## Terrier

Crescent Honeyeater Huonville Tasmania.


----------



## Photo Lady

Terrier said:


> Crescent Honeyeater Huonville Tasmania. View attachment 173279


beautiful


----------



## K9Kirk

baturn said:


> !. Red Breasted Sapsucker
> View attachment 173235
> 
> 
> 2. Black Headed Grosbeak
> View attachment 173236



Very nice pics!


----------



## K9Kirk

Terrier said:


> Crescent Honeyeater Huonville Tasmania. View attachment 173279



Nice photo!


----------



## N.V.M.




----------



## K9Kirk

N.V.M. said:


>


 Oh wow! Very nice! Really sharp!


----------



## danbob6

baturn said:


> !. Red Breasted Sapsucker
> View attachment 173235
> 
> 
> 2. Black Headed Grosbeak
> View attachment 173236


Both are real winner!


----------



## Photo Lady

I agree..a winner..that eye really stands out


----------



## N.V.M.




----------



## K9Kirk

N.V.M. said:


>



Beautiful photos and I just have to ask, what lens and how far away from the bids in the last two pics were you? I'm still undecided on a bigger tele lens or not. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Yellowhammer
> 
> View attachment 173520


wow really really beautiful


----------



## Jeff15

Thanks........


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Thanks........


your welcome ...keep them coming


----------



## N.V.M.

K9Kirk said:


> N.V.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful photos and I just have to ask, what lens and how far away from the bids in the last two pics were you? I'm still undecided on a bigger tele lens or not. Thanks!
Click to expand...



Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS USM.


----------



## Photo Lady

[/QUOTE]

Beautiful photos and I just have to ask, what lens and how far away from the bids in the last two pics were you? I'm still undecided on a bigger tele lens or not. Thanks![/QUOTE]


Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS USM.






[/QUOTE]
wow gorgeous


----------



## Photo Lady

Just walking around with the camera and spotted this little one.. very hard to shoot birds with all the leaves on the trees now.. i can hear them.. but i cannot see them...lol


----------



## N.V.M.

a White-crowned Sparrow


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 173560 View attachment 173561 Just walking around with the camera and spotted this little one.. very hard to shoot birds with all the leaves on the trees now.. i can hear them.. but i cannot see them...lol


Nice pic there! I feel for you! That was my experience in Georgia and it's frustrating! I went there thinking I was going to capture a bunch of smaller and different birds and instead I get kicked in the eye, so to speak.


----------



## K9Kirk

He's so cute! Nice pic!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173560 View attachment 173561 Just walking around with the camera and spotted this little one.. very hard to shoot birds with all the leaves on the trees now.. i can hear them.. but i cannot see them...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic there! I feel for you! That was my experience in Georgia and it's frustrating! I went there thinking I was going to capture a bunch of smaller and different birds and instead I get kicked in the eye, so to speak.
Click to expand...

even hummingbirds are avoiding me.. as soon as they see the camera they blend in with the leaves.. i have decided to photo our other willing creatures.. lol


----------



## N.V.M.

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173560 View attachment 173561 Just walking around with the camera and spotted this little one.. very hard to shoot birds with all the leaves on the trees now.. i can hear them.. but i cannot see them...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic there! I feel for you! That was my experience in Georgia and it's frustrating! I went there thinking I was going to capture a bunch of smaller and different birds and instead I get kicked in the eye, so to speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even hummingbirds are avoiding me.. as soon as they see the camera they blend in with the leaves.. i have decided to photo our other willing creatures.. lol
Click to expand...


it's not supposed to be easy, you have to be patient,stubborn,smart and lucky, all at the same time. that sparrow i just posted was almost 2 1/2 hours of waiting after i first spotted him.


----------



## Photo Lady

N.V.M. said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173560 View attachment 173561 Just walking around with the camera and spotted this little one.. very hard to shoot birds with all the leaves on the trees now.. i can hear them.. but i cannot see them...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic there! I feel for you! That was my experience in Georgia and it's frustrating! I went there thinking I was going to capture a bunch of smaller and different birds and instead I get kicked in the eye, so to speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even hummingbirds are avoiding me.. as soon as they see the camera they blend in with the leaves.. i have decided to photo our other willing creatures.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not supposed to be easy, you have to be patient,stubborn,smart and lucky, all at the same time. that sparrow i just posted was almost 2 1/2 hours of waiting after i first spotted him.
Click to expand...

 wow two and half hours.. i do have patience though.. i just cannot seem to get the right view when the hummer appears.. even when i have a great shot.. the sun somehow just darkened the photo.. i will not give up.. i will keep on trying ..until i get it right.. this was one i took today.. i know it could and will be eventually better then this one..I just don't think the ones i do get are worthy yet but i am trying..lol


 .


----------



## amj

baturn said:


> !. Red Breasted Sapsucker
> View attachment 173235
> 
> 
> 2. Black Headed Grosbeak
> View attachment 173236



Awesome pictures!!


----------



## Tony744

Great photos!

Patience is definitely needed. After a year and a half of trying I still haven't gotten a decent shot of the hawks in the area. And the peregrine falcon keeps toying with me.


----------



## Photo Lady

Tony744 said:


> Great photos!
> 
> Patience is definitely needed. After a year and a half of trying I still haven't gotten a decent shot of the hawks in the area. And the peregrine falcon keeps toying with me.


yes...i agree.. the only thing that bothers me is i had better photos of hummers with my nikon d7100 and D7500.. here are a couple from the past.. so either my settings are off.. or its me......


----------



## Photo Lady

one from this morning... different lens.. it might be the lens .. i will have to do more today to check it out..


----------



## Mikhal

I was able to get some birds in the wild while on vacation out east.


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> one from this morning... different lens.. it might be the lens .. i will have to do more today to check it out..View attachment 173666



Sorry to hear you're struggling with that. You mention that you think your lens may be the problem and it just may be that but I'm a little confused and not so sure that's it because I've seen your pictures of other birds (assuming you used the same lens) that were sharp as a tack and these appear to be 'off' in comparison. I can't pinpoint exactly what it is either. Are they out of focus, camera shake or what? The pictures here appear on the grainy side, unlike previous pics. I can't pinpoint the cause of it, I'm no pro. Are you using a monopod or a tripod? Is your ISO too high? Would that cause the graininess? I'm thinking that being all zoomed in grain might be more apparent.


----------



## K9Kirk

N.V.M. said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173560 View attachment 173561 Just walking around with the camera and spotted this little one.. very hard to shoot birds with all the leaves on the trees now.. i can hear them.. but i cannot see them...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic there! I feel for you! That was my experience in Georgia and it's frustrating! I went there thinking I was going to capture a bunch of smaller and different birds and instead I get kicked in the eye, so to speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even hummingbirds are avoiding me.. as soon as they see the camera they blend in with the leaves.. i have decided to photo our other willing creatures.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not supposed to be easy, you have to be patient,stubborn,smart and lucky, all at the same time. that sparrow i just posted was almost 2 1/2 hours of waiting after i first spotted him.
Click to expand...


I get all that but it's so much nicer when you simply 'get lucky' so you don't have to be in the hot sun for 2 1/2 hours waiting for one pic. That just ain't happening, not with me! I'd rather just try my luck another day. lol!


----------



## K9Kirk

Mikhal said:


> I was able to get some birds in the wild while on vacation out east.
> 
> View attachment 173667 View attachment 173668 View attachment 173669 View attachment 173670 View attachment 173671



Nice pics! You captured the bird that eludes me, the green heron, nice job!


----------



## Mikhal

K9Kirk said:


> Mikhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get some birds in the wild while on vacation out east.
> 
> View attachment 173667 View attachment 173668 View attachment 173669 View attachment 173670 View attachment 173671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics! You captured the bird that eludes me, the green heron, nice job!
Click to expand...


Thanks!! All of those were taken while at an eagle watch waiting for the bald eagles to show up.  Once I wade through all the other pictures I hope to post some of those as well.  It was a lot more fun taking the pictures in the wild vs at the feeder in my yard.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> one from this morning... different lens.. it might be the lens .. i will have to do more today to check it out..View attachment 173666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you're struggling with that. You mention that you think your lens may be the problem and it just may be that but I'm a little confused and not so sure that's it because I've seen your pictures of other birds (assuming you used the same lens) that were sharp as a tack and these appear to be 'off' in comparison. I can't pinpoint exactly what it is either. Are they out of focus, camera shake or what? The pictures here appear on the grainy side, unlike previous pics. I can't pinpoint the cause of it, I'm no pro. Are you using a monopod or a tripod? is your ISO too high? Would that cause the graininess?
Click to expand...

i think it is my settings more then anything else so i will have to spend some time going through them all.. i need to make some adjustments.. my fingers probably hit the wrong dial.......lol so after i mow.. i will take some more photos..


----------



## Photo Lady

I changed the settings and big improvement.. i am on my way to better shots i hope..now if i can get him in a little better lighting.. it will be better..


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> I was able to get some birds in the wild while on vacation out east.
> 
> [
> everyone of them is sensational.........love them


----------



## Mikhal

Photo Lady said:


> Mikhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get some birds in the wild while on vacation out east.
> 
> [
> everyone of them is sensational.........love them
Click to expand...


Thanks!!  It is amazing at how much practice can help, as well as better light.


----------



## N.V.M.




----------



## Photo Lady

thank you  Mikhal. I think i really had some success now... these are i think my best so far.. I practiced over and over.................


----------



## Mikhal

Photo Lady said:


> thank you  Mikhal. I think i really had some success now... these are i think my best so far.. I practiced over and over.................View attachment 173758 View attachment 173759 View attachment 173760



What settings did you change, these look a lot sharper and a lot less grainy.


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you  Mikhal. I think i really had some success now... these are i think my best so far.. I practiced over and over.................
> 
> What settings did you change, these look a lot sharper and a lot less grainy.
> 
> 
> 
> I just went through all my settings.. and i found that i must have hit the dial in front changing the F mode and maybe something else.. I was blaming it on the lens.. it made a grinding noise because it was having trouble focusing.. thanks i think it is okay now..for now..lol
Click to expand...


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> thank you  Mikhal. I think i really had some success now... these are i think my best so far.. I practiced over and over.................View attachment 173758 View attachment 173759 View attachment 173760



They are looking better, there's more light but they still look dotted to me. What I'm seeing is tiny little black dots all over that give it a speckled appearance and I don't know if that's from too high an ISO or is it noise due to a lack of light? What ISO did you use for those pics? Is your aper. all the way open?


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you  Mikhal. I think i really had some success now... these are i think my best so far.. I practiced over and over.................View attachment 173758 View attachment 173759 View attachment 173760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are looking better, there's more light but they still look dotted to me. What I'm seeing is tiny little black dots all over that give it a speckled appearance and I don't know if that's from too high an ISO or is it noise due to a lack of light? What ISO did you use for those pics? Is your aper. all the way open?
Click to expand...

 400 ISO f/9 white balance auto.. although i did change the ISO throughout to see what each photo would change for the better.. but most were 400 ISO so i assume this one was too.. maybe i sharpened a little too much..


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you  Mikhal. I think i really had some success now... these are i think my best so far.. I practiced over and over.................View attachment 173758 View attachment 173759 View attachment 173760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are looking better, there's more light but they still look dotted to me. What I'm seeing is tiny little black dots all over that give it a speckled appearance and I don't know if that's from too high an ISO or is it noise due to a lack of light? What ISO did you use for those pics? Is your aper. all the way open?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 ISO f/9 white balance auto.. although i did change the ISO throughout to see what each photo would change for the better.. but most were 400 ISO so i assume this one was too.. maybe i sharpened a little too much..
Click to expand...


I'm baffled, I'll say no more on it and wish you the best with it. Maybe I'll have the same luck with the new lens I just ordered last night. I bought a Tamron 150-600mm F5-6.3 DI VC USD. My other lens for nature (70-200mm) just didn't zoom quite enough. I'll likely be selling it to recoup some loss.


----------



## N.V.M.

500mm with 1.4x extender, so 700mm for some awesome reach.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you  Mikhal. I think i really had some success now... these are i think my best so far.. I practiced over and over.................View attachment 173758 View attachment 173759 View attachment 173760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are looking better, there's more light but they still look dotted to me. What I'm seeing is tiny little black dots all over that give it a speckled appearance and I don't know if that's from too high an ISO or is it noise due to a lack of light? What ISO did you use for those pics? Is your aper. all the way open?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 ISO f/9 white balance auto.. although i did change the ISO throughout to see what each photo would change for the better.. but most were 400 ISO so i assume this one was too.. maybe i sharpened a little too much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm baffled, I'll say no more on it and wish you the best with it. Maybe I'll have the same luck with the new lens I just ordered last night. I bought a Tamron 150-600mm F5-6.3 DI VC USD. My other lens for nature (70-200mm) just didn't zoom quite enough. I'll likely be selling it to recoup some loss.
Click to expand...

oh not a big deal.. will continue to practice and adjust and learn........congratulations on your new lens.......i cannot wait to see the photos...........  i am putting a new lens off until xmas.....


----------



## Photo Lady

found this little guy in the fog .. i cleaned and replaced all the hummingbirds feeders.. and of course they are not around.. probably down at neighbors house..lol


----------



## K9Kirk

I like the chubby ones the best, they're so cute! Nice pic!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> I like the chubby ones the best, they're so cute! Nice pic!


thanks i do too...also like his markings..


----------



## Photo Lady

first one to the seeds


----------



## K9Kirk

You really zoomed in on that dude! Hey, I just received my new lens and here I am talking. What is wrong with me?! Bye!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> You really zoomed in on that dude! Hey, I just received my new lens and here I am talking. What is wrong with me?! Bye!


wow Kirk.. yes have fun..please share it all.. and especially those photos....


----------



## N.V.M.




----------



## Photo Lady

what kind is this.. such long little legs.. great photo


----------



## Mikhal

K9Kirk said:


> You really zoomed in on that dude! Hey, I just received my new lens and here I am talking. What is wrong with me?! Bye!



Yes outside with you, get snappin!


----------



## Mikhal

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 173851 View attachment 173852
> first one to the seeds



Looks like you solved the issue with your settings, looks good.


----------



## Photo Lady

Mikhal said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173851 View attachment 173852
> first one to the seeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you solved the issue with your settings, looks good.
Click to expand...

thanks alot better.. i do have a horrible habit that i just recently realized .....of turning the front dial.. i really have to be careful of this.. i believe this was the culprit..This camera is very comfortable in my hands.. and the crip is steady etc.. so how that darn finger manages to do this.. i just don't know.. but theres no one else changing it..lol


----------



## Jeff15

Song Thrush


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Song Thrush
> 
> beautiful.. love these birds


----------



## Photo Lady

this Am.. ..


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 173928 View attachment 173930 My Thrush this Am.. i think just a little different then a song thrush..



Very nice pics! That bad finger is probably the black sheep of the bunch, ha! More pics, please!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173928 View attachment 173930 My Thrush this Am.. i think just a little different then a song thrush..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pics! That bad finger is probably the black sheep of the bunch, ha! More pics, please!
Click to expand...

your funny.. lol.. so how is it going  with the new lens.. did you put new photos up.. looking forward to them when you do


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Brown Thrush





Intense Eyes 



Who's Your Daddy?


----------



## Photo Lady

[QUOTE="Dean_Gretsch, post: 


love them


----------



## Photo Lady

took a few hummers today.. i hope i am getting better.. just posting one.. theres a long summer ahead.. so i am taking it slow..


----------



## Jeff15

Very nice shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173928 View attachment 173930 My Thrush this Am.. i think just a little different then a song thrush..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pics! That bad finger is probably the black sheep of the bunch, ha! More pics, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your funny.. lol.. so how is it going  with the new lens.. did you put new photos up.. looking forward to them when you do
Click to expand...


Most of my pics go up under Nature & Wildlife. I put some up I took with the new lens yesterday. I like the lens a lot!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173928 View attachment 173930 My Thrush this Am.. i think just a little different then a song thrush..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pics! That bad finger is probably the black sheep of the bunch, ha! More pics, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your funny.. lol.. so how is it going  with the new lens.. did you put new photos up.. looking forward to them when you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of my pics go up under Nature & Wildlife. I put some up I took with the new lens yesterday. I like the lens a lot!
Click to expand...

oh i love your new photos..please tell me all about the lens when you get a chance..is it very heavy.. those are awesome photos..


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173928 View attachment 173930 My Thrush this Am.. i think just a little different then a song thrush..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pics! That bad finger is probably the black sheep of the bunch, ha! More pics, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your funny.. lol.. so how is it going  with the new lens.. did you put new photos up.. looking forward to them when you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of my pics go up under Nature & Wildlife. I put some up I took with the new lens yesterday. I like the lens a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh i love your new photos..please tell me all about the lens when you get a chance..is it very heavy.. those are awesome photos..
Click to expand...


Thanks and I'll tell you more about the lens soon in a pvt. msg.


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> took a few hummers today.. i hope i am getting better.. just posting one.. theres a long summer ahead.. so i am taking it slow..View attachment 173952



Love the colors!


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 173989


WOW WOW gorgeous.. what a shot!!


----------



## Jeff G

Fantastic shot Jeff!


----------



## K9Kirk

Awesome shot! I need to get to the Busch Gardens! The birds of prey around here elude me.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Really nice, Jeff.


----------



## Photo Lady

a few today..


----------



## N.V.M.

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 173989



is that a captive bird?


----------



## Terrier

I posted a shot of the female Crescent Honeyeater a few pages back but lo and behold, this morning the male turned up.


----------



## Photo Lady

Terrier said:


> I posted a shot of the female Crescent Honeyeater a few pages back but lo and behold, this morning the male turned up.
> 
> wow he is a beauty and love all the beautiful colors...great shot


----------



## JonFZ300

Gray Jay


----------



## Jeff15

Never seen a Gray Jay before...........


----------



## Photo Lady

[QUOTE="JonFZ300,






[/QUOTE]
i never seen or heard of them.. beautiful........


----------



## JonFZ300

Jeff15 said:


> Never seen a Gray Jay before...........





Photo Lady said:


> I never seen or heard of them.. beautiful........



Their real name is Canada Jay. They are known as the "camp robber" because they are kind of a pest. They will fly by and take food from your hand if you're not careful. This past weekend, a couple of them landed on our campsite table and one tried to fly off with a plastic spoon. I'm a bird lover as these guys are really close to being considered a nuisance. Stellar's Jays have that reputation too but Gray Jays are worse.


----------



## Photo Lady

JonFZ300 said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen a Gray Jay before...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never seen or heard of them.. beautiful........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their real name is Canada Jay. They are known as the "camp robber" because they are kind of a pest. They will fly by and take food from your hand if you're not careful. This past weekend, a couple of them landed on our campsite table and one tried to fly off with a plastic spoon. I'm a bird lover as these guys are really close to being considered a nuisance. Stellar's Jays have that reputation too but Gray Jays are worse.
Click to expand...

wow great info.. i looked them up and they did not say anything negative about them.. they did say they are not endangered..lol.. they are very pretty.. and glad you posted this one and now we know..


----------



## JonFZ300

"Grey jays adapt to human activity in their territories and are known to approach humans for food, inspiring a list of colloquial names including 'lumberjack', 'camp robber', and 'venison-hawk.'"

Wikipedia


----------



## Jeff15

Nuthatch


----------



## Rebellious

Wonderful thread & superb captures by experienced members here. My contribution to this thread, hoping it will meet the standards here.

This is a scaly-breasted munia, from Mysuru, India


----------



## Flying Panda

Jeff15 said:


> Nuthatch



Great shot Jeff.  I notice that the UK Nuthatch is just a little different than the ones here on the east coast of the US.


----------



## Jeff15

Gold Finch


----------



## Rebellious

Green Bee-Eater, Mysuru, India


----------



## Photo Lady

Rebellious said:


> Wonderful thread & superb captures by experienced members here. My contribution to this thread, hoping it will meet the standards here.
> 
> This is a scaly-breasted munia, from Mysuru, India
> 
> View attachment 174543


Beautiful... keep them coming


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Gold Finch
> 
> View attachment 174590


very very nice!!


----------



## Photo Lady

My Woody..


----------



## BasilFawlty

Here's a group of Western Blue Birds.  Just a lucky shot to have caught this many on a bird bath at the same time.


----------



## Photo Lady

BasilFawlty said:


> Here's a group of Western Blue Birds.  Just a lucky shot to have caught this many on a bird bath at the same time.
> View attachment 174622


this is a winner...gorgeous.. just wow...........


----------



## BasilFawlty

Photo Lady said:


> BasilFawlty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a group of Western Blue Birds.  Just a lucky shot to have caught this many on a bird bath at the same time.
> View attachment 174622
> 
> 
> 
> this is a winner...gorgeous.. just wow...........
Click to expand...


Thank you!  It was pure luck.  I happened to have my camera sitting on the counter and looked out the kitched window when I saw all these blue birds descend on the old water pan.  I quickly grabbed the camera, opened the door and popped off several shots.


----------



## Rebellious

The common myna or Indian myna (_Acridotheres tristis_),  is a member of the family Sturnidae (starlings and mynas) native to Asia. An omnivorous open woodland bird with a strong territorial instinct, the myna has adapted extremely well to urban environments.

No, it doesn't have 4 legs. There are two of them 





This is what it looks like, alone


----------



## Photo Lady

BasilFawlty said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasilFawlty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a group of Western Blue Birds.  Just a lucky shot to have caught this many on a bird bath at the same time.
> View attachment 174622
> 
> 
> 
> this is a winner...gorgeous.. just wow...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It was pure luck.  I happened to have my camera sitting on the counter and looked out the kitched window when I saw all these blue birds descend on the old water pan.  I quickly grabbed the camera, opened the door and popped off several shots.
Click to expand...

wow i can see getting a photo from pure luck because your camera was handy..but really really lucky that the photo is also so perfect...and also subjects are perfect..


----------



## Jeff15

Photo Lady your photo's are just fine, good luck and keep going.........


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Photo Lady your photo's are just fine, good luck and keep going.........


thank you Jeff...


----------



## Rebellious

One more picture of the Indian Myna, clicked this morning


----------



## Photo Lady

Rebellious said:


> One more picture of the Indian Myna, clicked this morning
> 
> View attachment 174697


very nice..


----------



## Rebellious

This bird made a guest appearance this morning. Common Hoopoe (Upupa epops)


----------



## Flying Panda

Beautiful bird! Nice shot. Is it a male or female?


----------



## Rebellious

Today's spotting - Purple rumped sunbird.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Rebellious You have some outstanding photos here.


----------



## Rebellious

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @Rebellious You have some outstanding photos here.



Thank you. I am still learning. Bought the camera in Feb and the 200-500 lens less than a month ago.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

When we stop learning, it becomes boring.


----------



## Photo Lady

just one little guy today


----------



## Rebellious

A juvenile Pale-billed Flowerpecker


----------



## joelbolden

Had a pair of Indigo Buntings pass through this spring.


----------



## joelbolden

OOPs.  Got a security error and it won't post


----------



## Terrier

Grey Fantail, they always look so serious. . . .


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff15

Young Swallows


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Goldfinch Feeding


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Goldfinch Feeding
> 
> View attachment 175635


so pretty in green


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you. The township hasn't mowed along the little creek that runs in front of the house and along our street, so the goldfinches are making use of the grass seeds


----------



## Scott Whaley

I took this photo a few years ago during a rare snow storm in Knoxville,  TN.


----------



## Photo Lady

One of these days i will get a good photo of my favorite bird..so frustrating.. lol


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Waxwings are one of my favorites too.


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Waxwings are one of my favorites too.


just so elegant and love the striking pastel color..


----------



## Rebellious

Indian Robin. Almost reminds me of a mother anxiously waiting for her child to come back home from school.


----------



## Photo Lady

Rebellious said:


> Indian Robin. Almost reminds me of a mother anxiously waiting for her child to come back home from school.
> 
> View attachment 175684


awww sweet


----------



## Photo Lady

Photo Lady said:


> N.V.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow great set!
Click to expand...


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Rebellious

The Indian Myna


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Rebellious

This yellow billed babbler landed pretty close to where I was standing, allowed this one single shot before noticing me & taking off again


----------



## retrofred

Here's a crow cleaning his wings this morning. 



Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Catbird ( one of our most common birds in NE Pa ).


----------



## Photo Lady

awe


Dean_Gretsch said:


> Catbird ( one of our most common birds in NE Pa ).
> 
> View attachment 176780


awesome ..one of my favorites


----------



## Terrier

Female Superb Fairy Wren. 




Looking for something...……?


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

The smallest bird in Europe, it doesn't get smaller than that



Firecrest by Leon Kiss, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> The smallest bird in Europe, it doesn't get smaller than that..you don't have hummingbirds in Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> Firecrest by Leon Kiss, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Flying Panda

I think this is a young Flycatcher. Ironically, it had just swooped down to catch a fly off the rump from one of our resident deer that I was photographing.





JT


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Evening storms took away good light, so these are not the best. I also almost missed the first shot. This wasn't cropped too close...it was poor shooting on my part.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

More from this morning
1


 
2




3


----------



## Flying Panda

Great captures Dean!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thanks much! I sat outside waiting for about an hour to get these and many more.


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> More from this morning
> 1
> stunning photos


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you much!


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## Photo Lady

this one is so cute!


----------



## Photo Lady

any one know the kind?

 ]


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Who knew aliens abducted birds

Neat pic, Zulu.


----------



## Photo Lady

A young one... or two


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 178636 View attachment 178637





Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 178674



Great shooting on these, Dean


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thanks much Zulu!


----------



## Photo Lady

A few from this morning.. all itchy from bug bites..lol.. but i love being outside.. especially because it felt like the fall


----------



## Jeff15

Long-tail tit


----------



## Jeff15

Sparrow


----------



## Photo Lady

I finally got some better shots of hummers.. they won't be here much longer so i am hard at practice..


----------



## zulu42

Black Phoebe


----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> Black Phoebe
> 
> perfection....so nice!


----------



## Jeff15

Lovely shot.......


----------



## Photo Lady

I wanted to get this bird up to keep.. since I may never get one zooming in for a bug again.. lol..


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 179876 I wanted to get this bird up to keep.. since I may never get one zooming in for a bug again.. lol..



That's truly a nice capture! Very well done.


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 179901



Very cute, love the yellow.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179876 I wanted to get this bird up to keep.. since I may never get one zooming in for a bug again.. lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's truly a nice capture! Very well done.
Click to expand...

thank you Kirk..


----------



## Jeff15

Bullfinch


----------



## Jeff15

Coal tit


----------



## Jeff15

Chaffinch (male)


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 180258


wow on a sunflower branch


----------



## davev

I looked for the hummingbird thread but came up empty.
So you're getting them here.


----------



## N.V.M.

Photo Lady said:


> davev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked for the hummingbird thread but came up empty.
> So you're getting them here.
> sooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous
Click to expand...



lol. still replying in the quotes, eh.


----------



## Photo Lady

yes sorry.. something is wrong with my pc as far as when i use post reply


----------



## johngpt

How cool. I never knew about this thread!


----------



## Jeff G

johngpt said:


> How cool. I never knew about this thread!



Shhhhhhh, it's a secret.


----------



## johngpt

mountain chickadee along aspen vista trail 

.


----------



## johngpt

I had posted this to Flickr wondering what it might be. The consensus was that it's a vireo.
My googling suggests it might be a Plumbeous Vireo.




unknown bird views 02Oct19

.


----------



## Photo Lady

one photo from yesterday and one from this past winter.. i always wondered if the cardinal was actually this  yellow..   i was so surprised after i took the photo.. but i never saw it again to confirm..


----------



## Terrier

A Silvereye that just wouldn't come out into the full sun.


----------



## Photo Lady

one this morning.. cloudy day and i wasn't prepared..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 182924 View attachment 182925


so beautiful


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

I thought I would bring this thread back to life..


----------



## Scott Whaley

Your photos are getting so much better.   Beautiful shots.


----------



## Photo Lady

Scott Whaley said:


> Your photos are getting so much better.   Beautiful shots.


thank you so much Scott


----------



## primefactor123

These are awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## primefactor123

Bird is the word!


----------



## Jeff15

Kingfisher


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Kingfisher
> 
> View attachment 185285


so absolutely cute


----------



## primefactor123

@Jeff15 So, I see you do a lot of wildlife photography. You should upload more. I'm very impressed at your skill.


----------



## Jeff15

Thank you for your kind words, I do upload often but it all depends on shooting opportunities.....


----------



## primefactor123

@Jeff15 What do shooting opportunites depend on? Time of day? (for wildlife)


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

curious little visitor

Plumbeous Vireo


----------



## Photo Lady

oh how sweet


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## primefactor123

@Photo Lady Was it hard to get those birds to stay still? Did those pics take a few tries? Just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## Photo Lady

no just set up a feeder and click away.. some photos of course are better then others.. but you just delete and keep the good ones


----------



## Photo Lady

some visitors this morning


----------



## Jeff G

Nice set, red cardinal, white snow and blue Jay, very patriotic!


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff G said:


> Nice set, red cardinal, white snow and blue Jay, very patriotic!


thank you.,... I did not think of this..yes..!


----------



## Photo Lady

A couple more cardinals in the snow


----------



## Photo Lady

my favorite of todays photosView attachment 185489


----------



## johngpt

Some great shots there Elizabeth.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Some great shots there Elizabeth.


Thank you John...


----------



## Photo Lady

more snow today..


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinch


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

New visitors.. European Starlings in winter plumage ..


----------



## johngpt

Nice catch Elizabeth.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Nice catch Elizabeth.


Thank you


----------



## Jeff15

Goldfinch


----------



## johngpt

swirling exit

.


----------



## Jeff15

Goldfinch


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Goldfinch
> WHAT A BEAUTY!


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

morning hummingbird 

.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> morning hummingbird
> 
> .


 so perfect


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## Photo Lady

So cold...


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 186556 View attachment 186557 View attachment 186558



Very nice! #2 for me.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 186570 View attachment 186571



My first impression was wow but after reviewing for a few it seemed the background was bit too "color noise" filled. Still, a lovely pic!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186570 View attachment 186571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first impression was wow but after reviewing for a few it seemed the background was bit too "color noise" filled. Still, a lovely pic!
Click to expand...

 I probably over did the saturation ..thank you


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

my favorite


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 186574 View attachment 186575 View attachment 186576 View attachment 186577



These look better, much smoother. Love #3 but I would de-haze it a tad and see what it looks like. You're doing great lately, I'm glad for you!


----------



## zulu42

Female Downy Woodpecker. She's little!


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

some this morning...


----------



## Jeff15

Tufted Duck (male)


----------



## K9Kirk

Nice shot, Jeff!


----------



## Photo Lady

far far away but i still see you


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Goldfinch
> 
> View attachment 186084


love this bird


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Terrier

It's coming to the end of the season and the Male Superb Fairy Wrens are heading into a moult, but this little chap is still looking pretty good. 



 



 
His 'ladies' although not as gaudy are still stunning little birds.


----------



## Photo Lady

Terrier said:


> It's coming to the end of the season and the Male Superb Fairy Wrens are heading into a moult, but this little chap is still looking pretty good.
> 
> oh they are stunning.. so cute too


----------



## Photo Lady

Extremely cold today for these little guys


----------



## Jeff15

Yellowhammer


----------



## Photo Lady

Good Morning


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## u8myufo

A male Bullfinch, and a Goldcrest which is Uk`s smallest bird.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Those are beautiful pics of the Bullfinch and Goldcrest @u8myufo


----------



## u8myufo

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Those are beautiful pics of the Bullfinch and Goldcrest @u8myufo



Thanks, it always helps having a nice light though


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Jeff15

Coal tit


----------



## Photo Lady

Some more little guys


----------



## zulu42

Robins (US)


----------



## Terrier

The male Superb Fairy Wren has almost lost his striking blue breeding plumage and has just about entered "eclipse" but his partner still thinks he's handsome.


----------



## Photo Lady

what cuties......... great photos


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## sparadise




----------



## Jeff15

Long Tail Tit


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Long Tail Tit
> 
> View attachment 188350


wow thats a tiny beak!


----------



## Photo Lady

raining here but still having fun


----------



## sparadise




----------



## Photo Lady

wow gorg


sparadise said:


> wow gorgeous.........


----------



## zulu42




----------



## sparadise

Baby Mallards


----------



## Photo Lady

awww so sweet


sparadise said:


> Baby Mallards


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

Rufous

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Terrier

I have been trying to get the Silvereyes in flight for ages, finally got a couple but I'll keep trying for some better ones.


----------



## Jeff15

Starling


----------



## johngpt

hummer at the feeder 19Jul19

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff15

Good shot.......


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Jeff G

Motley lookin' fellow


----------



## K9Kirk

I like #1's expression and stance.


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff G said:


> Motley lookin' fellow


Just a baby lol


----------



## johngpt

charming close up crop

.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> love this photo..
> 
> 
> charming close up crop
> 
> .


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Joel Bolden

A couple of Sandpipers: Solitary Sandpiper and Spotted Sandpiper.


----------



## Photo Lady

Joel Bolden said:


> A couple of Sandpipers: Solitary Sandpiper and Spotted Sandpiper.View attachment 197051 View attachment 197052


awww so cute and beautiful photos


----------



## Gardyloo

A South African yellow-throated Bokmakierie hiding in the wildflowers -


----------



## Jeff15

Robin UK


----------



## Joel Bolden

Pileated Woodpecker.


----------



## Jeff15

Greenfinches


----------



## Gardyloo

Sunbird


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Gardyloo that's a colorful and beautiful bird.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Carolina Wren.


----------



## Jeff15

Blue tit


----------



## Joel Bolden

Killdeer.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

practicing today on these little birds


----------



## zulu42

Photo Lady said:


>



beautifully shot nice job!


----------



## zulu42

goldfinch and red leaf


----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautifully shot nice job!
Click to expand...

 thank you very much


----------



## K9Kirk

zulu42 said:


> goldfinch and red leaf
> View attachment 200716



Beautiful, great lighting and composure in this one.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> goldfinch and red leaf
> View attachment 200716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, great lighting and composure in this one.
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## K9Kirk

A common yellow-throat, a male I believe. (heavily cropped)


----------



## K9Kirk

An eastern bluebird.


----------



## Photo Lady

Blue Jay on the sly...


----------



## zulu42




----------



## almadedr

Tufted titmouse



Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady

View attachment 201183


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## almadedr

Black Capped Chickadee



Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42

Savanah sparrow


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That one is really nicely done, Zulu.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff15

Pied Wagtail


----------



## Jeff15

Grey Wagtail


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff15

Robin


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Jeff15

Singing Dunnock


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Singing Dunnock
> View attachment 205903


so beautiful


----------



## Jeff15

Thank you...


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Terrier

A couple from Southern Tasmania.

Silvereye 





Superb Fairy Wren





Grey Fantail





Crescent Honeyeater (Male)





Crescent Honeyeater (female)





Yellow Throated Honeyeater aka "Greenjacket" 





New Holland Honeyeater


----------



## Photo Lady

wow enjoyed your display of beauties.. just beautiful


----------



## pietdupreez

I recently bought a Sigma 150-600, and spent a lot of time trying it out on birds in my back yard.  It took some time to get the hang of it, but I think I'm now ready to try it out on larger birds.

Southern Red Bishop (Euplectes orix) in winter colours


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## joelbolden

Mourning Dove on a very cold January day.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 253304


what a gorgeous little bird... great photo


----------



## hype1

Electric eels.
"Electric eels are also capable of controlling their prey's nervous systems with their electrical abilities; by controlling their victim's nervous system and muscles via electrical pulses, they can keep prey from escaping or force it to move so they can locate its position."
I mean, come on.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 253304



Very cool rendition, Jeff!


----------



## MitchP

All our small birds are brown  

Savannah Sparrow (I think)


----------



## joelbolden

Female Mallard along Slab Cabin Run.


----------



## Jeff15

Bullfinch (male)


----------



## Scott Whaley

joelbolden said:


> Mourning Dove on a very cold January day.View attachment 253298


Lovely shots.  I like #1 the best.  It has a nice soft feel to it.  Your photography is getting better and better every time you post.


----------



## CherylL

The backyard was crazy busy at the feeders during the snow storm.  They like the tall grasses to rest.




Snow Bird by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

snow storm ..


----------



## Scott Whaley

Photo Lady said:


> snow storm .. View attachment 253410View attachment 253411View attachment 253412


Nice set.  #2 is great!


----------



## Photo Lady

Scott Whaley said:


> Nice set.  #2 is great!


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jeffashman

Doves at the feeder


feb03202202 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

jeffashman said:


> Doves at the feeder
> 
> 
> feb03202202 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


i love these shots..


----------



## jeffashman

Photo Lady said:


> i love these shots..


Thank you!


----------



## Photo Lady

jeffashman said:


> Thank you!


your very welcome..loved them


----------



## This child

jeffashman said:


> Doves at the feeder
> 
> 
> feb03202202 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


Like how you caught the one in flight.
Looks like it is loosing a feather.


----------



## jeffashman

This child said:


> Like how you caught the one in flight.
> Looks like it is loosing a feather.


Thanks! "I shot a whole role for that one shot."  Yes, the feather was stuck to one of the other feathers, which is what first caught my attention. I thought it was a new long-tailed species or something...


----------



## Photo Lady

Hippidy Hop!


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

cannot help it ..i have a few more from today.. the last one is ..." two buddies.". talking about the best food distributor. Haha


----------



## MitchP

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Photo Lady

MitchP said:


> Beautiful shots!


thank you !!


----------



## Robshoots

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 253578
> Hippidy Hop!


Beautiful!


----------



## Photo Lady

Robshoots said:


> Beautiful!


thank you Rob


----------



## Photo Lady

one more i really like.. took this morning.. she is a chubby..


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Robshoots

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 257413View attachment 257414View attachment 257415


Nice shots.  I like #3 best.


----------



## Photo Lady

Robshoots said:


> Nice shots.  I like #3 best.


thank you


----------



## Joel Bolden

Photo Lady said:


> thank you


I like the Hummingbird and the Cowbirds.


----------



## Photo Lady

Joel Bolden said:


> I like the Hummingbird and the Cowbirds.


thank you..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Robshoots

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 259860


That’s a wonderful shot.


----------



## zulu42

Robshoots said:


> That’s a wonderful shot.


Thank you! That is probably going to be my best hummer shot of the year.


----------



## dolina

Lovely images Glen & zulu!


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jeffashman

The American Goldfinch in this shot is a first time visitor, a rare sighting for me.


dec24202203 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

The scrooge in the bird world..


----------



## terri

jeffashman said:


> The American Goldfinch in this shot is a first time visitor, a rare sighting for me.
> 
> 
> dec24202203 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


Well, lucky you!  He must like your seed offering.   I see a male house finch there, too, and what look like a couple of female house finches.   You're clearly doing something right!  

If you're really lucky that Goldfinch will visit you this summer and he will dazzle you.


----------



## terri

Mourning dove, right outside my kitchen door earlier today.  He looks pretty cold, but rest assured there are 3 full bird feeders right behind him - he's just taking a break.   

Just a cell shot taken through the glass door on this cold, overcast day.


----------



## Jeff15

Blue tit


----------



## Joel Bolden

A Carolina Wren contemplates a suet block feast on a below zero(F) morning

.  I'd hung a new one in the suet feeder.


----------



## jeffashman

terri said:


> Well, lucky you!  He must like your seed offering.   I see a male house finch there, too, and what look like a couple of female house finches.   You're clearly doing something right!
> 
> If you're really lucky that Goldfinch will visit you this summer and he will dazzle you.


Yes, there are a couple of House Finch couples that visit, along with all of the Sparrows. I've also been seeing a lot of Juncos. I also have a Carolina Wren that visits the back patio on a regular basis.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Joel Bolden

I like the 2and one especially.


----------



## jeffashman

1 Mourning Dove


dec28202202 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

2  Giving the Wings a Stretch


dec28202203 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

3 Male House Finch


dec28202204 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

4 Sitting On the Fence


dec28202205 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

5 High in the Trees Soaking the Sun


dec28202206 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Nice set. I'm looking forward to when the House Finches return up here.  It'll be a while yet.


----------



## jeffashman

I'm not one who usually uses extreme cropping, due to the risk of introducing artifacts, but this one turned out ok. I think it would have been better if it had been sunny rather than bright overcast.

Black-capped Chickadee f/10 1/1250 ISO 800 400mm


dec29202201 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Joel Bolden said:


> I like the 2and one especially.


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady

So far away.....


 but i gotcha... lol


----------

